# Popsugar Must Have October 2014 *May Contain Spoilers*



## TheaC (Sep 13, 2014)

Is it too soon to make suspicions on what's going to be on next month's box? 

I really hope that Sophie Kinsella's Shopahollic to the Stars would be in next month's box.

Here's why it might be there


It is released in October 2014
It's a popular "chic lit book"
Popsugar haven't sent a book for a while now.
It's setting is Los Angeles.
Here's why they might not put it there


It's released late October
It's part of a series and it's very possible that people won't be caught up with the series.
Popsugar might simply gave up on sending books in the Popsugar Must have box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 13, 2014)

TheaC said:


> Is it too soon to make suspicions on what's going to be on next month's box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really hope that Sophie Kinsella's Shopahollic to the Stars would be in next month's box.
> 
> ...


You never know...popsugar sent out the Sequel to Devil wears Prada.


----------



## lorikauai (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh I would love to get another book in my October box. I always like getting something to read.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

I didn't even know there was a new Shopaholic book coming out! I reread the first two a couple months ago but I don't even remember the ones after that. Totally wouldn't mind a book though.


----------



## atomic (Sep 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a book in the next box, but I'm not really interested in the Shopaholic series..


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 13, 2014)

TheaC said:


> Is it too soon to make suspicions on what's going to be on next month's box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really hope that Sophie Kinsella's Shopahollic to the Stars would be in next month's box.
> 
> ...


I loooooooooove the shopaholic books, since the beginning. If any of you ladies have not read them, pick up the first one, and you will be hooked. They are seriously funny, and seriously girly.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 13, 2014)

I cancelled and am waiting to see what this box looks like :/ the last few just haven't wow'd me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> I cancelled and am waiting to see what this box looks like :/ the last few just haven't wow'd me.


I haven't been wowed either plus the holiday season coming and I can use my money for better things


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 14, 2014)

Maybe a nice coffee travel mug for the cooler weather? I would like a small canvas print or one with a funny quote for my office. Wouldn't mind some cute socks. Some great hand lotion maybe? What is everyone else hoping for?


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> I cancelled and am waiting to see what this box looks like :/ the last few just haven't wow'd me.


  


Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I haven't been wowed either plus the holiday season coming and I can use my money for better things


I'm feeling the same way. June and July and September were basically total busts for me. That's not a good track record. Ugh why can't all months be like August?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't gotten a box since June and I haven't felt like I've missed out on much when spoilers were released. Not very exciting but good for my bank account, I suppose.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I haven't gotten a box since June and I haven't felt like I've missed out on much when spoilers were released. Not very exciting but good for my bank account, I suppose.


YEah the site is down now til Tuesday so I don't think I can cancel til then. On the bright side they are supposed to be making some big announcements once it's back up so we will see...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd love to see a book, a throw, some nice mugs like the Bodum ones...items to cuddle up by the fire with.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 15, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'd love to see a book, a throw, some nice mugs like the Bodum ones...items to cuddle up by the fire with.


I would too! I need a new personal mug for work! A new book would be nice. I still have June's and blah about it.. waiting for Xmas to actually gift it. I'm not interested in the Shopaholic series either, to be honest, I didn't even know it was a series! But just a book in general, would be nice.

A throw would make me EXTRA happy.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Some cute socks, or some boot socks, would be fun to see in this box.  I'd like some kind of delicious caramel type treat in the box.  I like chocolate, but I'm sick of it, I like caramel!  Or some really yummy pumpkin bread mix!  

I'm okay with a book, I like reading, but I don't know if they'd ever put a book I like in the box.  All the past boxes with books I've seen online are either super girly or football, lol.  A nice mystery book would be cool.  

I'd like a throw or lap blanket, but since we just got a huge scarf that could double for a light weight wrap blanket too, I doubt we'll see this type of item.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's my wish list from the August thread. I still want it all!

-bath bombs

-a cool Jonathan Adler picture frame or similar style

-a coupon for a bouquet of flowers

-those glass Bodum coffee mugs everyone loved

-flavored, free-trade coffee

-scone mix (mmmm...caramel flavor maybe)

And that Tarte palette everyone mentioned they wanted in the September thread.

I'd love the Kinsella book and cute socks too.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 15, 2014)

I was a little disappointed in last month's cosmetic section of the box, seeing how it was a purse size hair-spray. Hopefully Popsugar can step up their cosmetic game in October.


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 16, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> Maybe a nice coffee travel mug for the cooler weather? I would like a small canvas print or one with a funny quote for my office. Wouldn't mind some cute socks. Some great hand lotion maybe? What is everyone else hoping for?


I would love a book! You can never have too many travel mugs I have learned.  I would love to see a hair mask or some house slippers. Anything pumpkin would be fantastic as well!


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 16, 2014)

It's Tuesday the 16th, the site is going back up today. Anyone heard anything? I have checked the site a few times and nothing. Ugg, I want to know what the surprise is!


----------



## jebest (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like to see a book as well, also love the bouquet of flowers coupon idea. I could send them to my family who live in another state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Would also like a mug, a fall scented candle, a jewelry item, something useful cosmetic wise. Waiting to see what they did with this website down thing.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 16, 2014)

MeganandBay said:


> It's Tuesday the 16th, the site is going back up today. Anyone heard anything? I have checked the site a few times and nothing. Ugg, I want to know what the surprise is!


I've been creeping on it all morning and still nothing!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 16, 2014)

I keep checking too! Need to decide whether to cancel, based on what they'll be offering.


----------



## KelBelle (Sep 16, 2014)

I second artlover613's wish for the tarte after dark palette - It would be perfect for October.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd like to see something like a Halloween Crispycake! Wasn't subscribing when they included one of those before. And some cozy socks or slippers!  We haven't had a bracelet in awhile. That might be fun!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like some kind of cute playful Halloween item, a nice fall scented candle, gourmet candy of some kind, cozy non slip socks and a nice thick hand lotion. I'm ready for a good fall box!


----------



## roohound (Sep 16, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I would like some kind of cute playful Halloween item, a nice fall scented candle, gourmet candy of some kind, cozy non slip socks and a nice thick hand lotion. I'm ready for a good fall box!


I'm ready for a good fall box too.  Heck, I was a ready for a good fall box when I ordered the LE Fall box and I'm still waiting lol


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 16, 2014)

So the new thing is baby gift boxes and bridesmaid boxes. Kind of bummed I was hoping it was more exciting. Oh well!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, this is a bit meh for me too. I was hoping for more specific themes like Home, Beauty, etc or different price points for different levels each month.


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 17, 2014)

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/76520/11398642/ Has anyone seen this yet? Popsugar for 24.95 but I'm not sure if you get the Oct box or just an intro box filled with random things. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 17, 2014)

Not only is the big Popsugar Must Have shakeup underwhelming but my account disappeared!  I reset my password as others have suggested and my account came up again but it doesn't show any orders or current subscriptions.  I contacted PS to see what the problem is.


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought the Rue La La Popsugar voucher. It said it can be redeemed thru November sometime. So I am planning on using it for Octobers box. I'll try gifting it, but I have a feeling it may not allow me to do that.


----------



## jebest (Sep 17, 2014)

I cannot even get onto the site lol I don't feel I should have to clear my cookies and such just to get on a site either. It does not work for me anyways, I hope they fix it soon because it's just not cool.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 17, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Not only is the big Popsugar Must Have shakeup underwhelming but my account disappeared!  I reset my password as others have suggested and my account came up again but it doesn't show any orders or current subscriptions.  I contacted PS to see what the problem is.


Same here. I don't understand why the account information is there for me, but I cannot see subscriptions or cancel on my account page, I had to email. Annoying. I am sure this change had more to do with the fact that people are always cancelling and re-subbing than those 3 little overpriced giftboxes.

I don't mean to be negative, but dang, it's frustrating.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 17, 2014)

jebest said:


> I cannot even get onto the site lol I don't feel I should have to clear my cookies and such just to get on a site either. It does not work for me anyways, I hope they fix it soon because it's just not cool.


I couldn't get on using my old bookmark either. So I googled "popsugar must have" and that link worked for me to get on the site. I did have to reset my password though.


----------



## jebest (Sep 17, 2014)

I Googled it too, it still does not work. It seems to work for some and not others. I tried chrome and Internet Explorer, honestly it's not worth all this hassle lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> I bought the Rue La La Popsugar voucher. It said it can be redeemed thru November sometime. So I am planning on using it for Octobers box. I'll try gifting it, but I have a feeling it may not allow me to do that.


Can you verify that it's to buy any box?

The way the word it on the site makes me feel like it's some random introductory box or something (possibly filled with old products) but I'm not sure.


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

That's how I interpreted it - you start off with a random bunch of stuff from previous boxes.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Can you verify that it's to buy any box?
> 
> The way the word it on the site makes me feel like it's some random introductory box or something (possibly filled with old products) but I'm not sure.


I think you're right.  It sounds like a box filled with whatever they have leftover from past boxes. Here's what it says on the Rue La La site:


You'll get a little bit of everything – from jewelry (August 2014's box featured Kendra Scott earrings) and on-trend scarves (like the Tilo ombré number in September boxes while supplies last) to the latest makeup trends and exercise musts.


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 17, 2014)

Conditions

•	Please note: This is a final-sale item. No cancelations, refunds, or modifications are allowed.

•	Validity: September 19 through November 19, 2014, unless prohibited by law. Applicable taxes and shipping are included. Limited to one voucher per household; one voucher per transaction. Vouchers are transferable. Voucher is valid for new subscribers only. Expect your introductory Must Have Box within one-and-a-half weeks after voucher redemption. Subsequent subscription boxes will ship by the second week of each month.

•	Upon redemption, you will automatically be enrolled in an auto-renewing subscription to POSUGAR. You may continue or opt out of this subscription at any time; however, if you do not opt out, POPSUGAR will auto-renew your subscription for another cycle at their full-price rates.

•	Voucher is valid for one-time use only, unless prohibited by law. Merchant is responsible for voucher redemption.

•	Vouchers have no cash value and are not redeemable for any remaining value in cash or credit, unless required by law.

•	Attempts to redeem voucher inconsistent with the terms and conditions may render the voucher void.

•	Not valid for prior purchases, prior balances, or purchases of gift cards. Voucher may not be duplicated, sold, or traded unless permitted by merchant or required by law.

•	Voucher may not be combined with any other discounts, vouchers, special or promotional rates, or value-added programs.

•	We’re sorry that we cannot be responsible for lost or stolen vouchers. Use of offer is subject to Rue La La’s Terms of Use located at http://www.ruelala.com/common/terms.

•	For questions, contact your Rue La La Concierge at 1-888-992-LALA (5252).


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 17, 2014)

Had to reset my password and all my prior subscriptions on my main account are gone. Can't even cancel. Don't know if I should email or wait until it glues all the crannies together...

I'm clicking around the site, some aren't even links, but just show the picture zoomed.

I'm guessing the site is still beta after their upgrade, so let's see what happens ladies. We still have a lot of time until we get billed for October, hopefully they'll get their shit together.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 17, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Not only is the big Popsugar Must Have shakeup underwhelming but my account disappeared!  I reset my password as others have suggested and my account came up again but it doesn't show any orders or current subscriptions.  I contacted PS to see what the problem is.


I'm betting they're getting inundated with questions. I emailed them last night about my monthly subscription disappearing and then submitted another question on a feedback form. (I understand if they didn't migrate past order history ... but we should see that we are active subscribers, right? Plus it's just bad form not to migrate that data.)


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't even get the website to load! Tried on my phone my ipad and my work computer!


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Can you verify that it's to buy any box?
> 
> The way the word it on the site makes me feel like it's some random introductory box or something (possibly filled with old products) but I'm not sure.


Yeah, thats why I asked.. hoping someone in this thread already bought the voucher and could tell us what was in it! I had a random $25 credit to RueLaLa so I got it for free, if its old products I won't be devastated... but has anyone purchased and received the voucher? I don't know how long that deal has been on the site.


----------



## K16759 (Sep 17, 2014)

I just received my rue lala voucher. This is what it says.

This voucher confirms your purchase of:

One-month Must Have Box delivery from POPSUGAR online. Voucher is valid for new subscribers only.

To redeem, visit http://www.musthave.popsugar.com and click “Join Now” under the Monthly Subscription. Enter the above Confirmation Code in the “Promo Code” field upon checkout to redeem your offer.


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 17, 2014)

I do think the Rue La La voucher is for a regular box. If I could get the website to work.....


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 17, 2014)

I just bought one. I was going to cancel after October because that's when my free referrals run out, but with this rue la la deal I guess I will extend it another month for November. I suppose I will just have to cancel my now account and make a new one. I have not really been "wowed" enough the past few boxes to pay $40 a month, but $24.95 is doable.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 17, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> I just bought one. I was going to cancel after October because that's when my free referrals run out, but with this rue la la deal I guess I will extend it another month for November. I suppose I will just have to cancel my now account and make a new one. I have not really been "wowed" enough the past few boxes to pay $40 a month, but $24.95 is doable.


Someone asked on their facebook page if this was an introductory box w/ past items or a regular monthly box, PS replied that it would be a regular box, so whoever wants to purchase this deal, do so NOW.

I do want to purchase the voucher, but I want to make sure my subscription is CANCELED. I KNEW I should've canceled before they went through maintenance -__-

I'm also thinking about any October codes that might come out... but STILL, I need to cancel my current subscription.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 17, 2014)

Read another post, where a person asked about their credit card info (gone), referrals (gone), and not knowing if they're not currently subscribed from their account settings and PS responded



> We'll be sending out an email today with further clarification regarding your account page!


Like I said, they're probably gluing all the nooks and crannies together.

This will help me think about purchasing the Lala voucher or looking for a code.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 17, 2014)

I couldn't get on there at first, but then I clicked the link to reset my password and it let me in. All of my info seemed to be there, including my referrals and credit card. However, you can't see any past purchases or anything from your account before the switch. So I can't see which of my past months were paid and which were referrals. All it says is "10 Referrals" but I should still have October free and I don't want to email them right now because they are probably getting bombarded.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 17, 2014)

I just got a response from them about the missing info:



> Thanks for reaching out to us. We are so glad you're excited about the new Must Have site! We appreciate your patience while we are sending out your new login information.
> 
> We will be sending you an email shortly which will include a temporary password for you to login to your account, as well as your new referral link. Please know your information is securely stored and we are here to answer any questions you might have in the meantime.
> 
> If you have an existing subscription, your subscription will continue as normal and there is no need to resubscribe.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 17, 2014)

Is there any way to tell whether they're still shipping September boxes?  I want to wait to re-sub until they're shipping October boxes - I do not want 2 September boxes.


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone been able to cancel their subscription on the new website yet?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> Has anyone been able to cancel their subscription on the new website yet?


I sent an email since i couldn't get in. and didnt want to bother. they confirmed it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2014)

is it just me or are people continuing to ask the same Qs without actually going to the website?  The website states the box that the subscription month that it will start (and there is a checkbox for an earlier one should the month change). In this case, right now, it's still september (so the checkbox wouldn't apply).  however, if it moves to october, and someone wants september, then leave the checkbox and they will try and send the earlier month if they have extras.


----------



## TheaC (Sep 18, 2014)

I bought the Rue Lala deal and my current subscription ends at October.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Not only is the big Popsugar Must Have shakeup underwhelming but my account disappeared!  I reset my password as others have suggested and my account came up again but it doesn't show any orders or current subscriptions.  I contacted PS to see what the problem is.


It says in the FAQ's on their site that past orders etc wont show online anymore if they were placed before sep 16th (? I think that date).. anyways, I thought it included subs too.  

Does anybody happen to know if we reset our password on our own, and then got the password reset email from them today with a temporary password..if we're good to go since we already did it on our own, or if we have to go do it again?  

Also, is anybody able to order the Oct box yet?  It wasn't even giving me an option to buy boxes except the Sept box and being on a waiting list.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 18, 2014)

I reset my password on my own, and when I got the 'here is your temporary password' email, and i was good go to, able to log in with my password. The email's obviously automated, but no you don't have to reset a second time.

I keep checking if we can order the October box as well... I bought the Rue La La offer with a rebate card from AT&amp;T so it feels like I got it for free!


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 18, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> It says in the FAQ's on their site that past orders etc wont show online anymore if they were placed before sep 16th (? I think that date).. anyways, I thought it included subs too.
> 
> Does anybody happen to know if we reset our password on our own, and then got the password reset email from them today with a temporary password..if we're good to go since we already did it on our own, or if we have to go do it again?
> 
> Also, is anybody able to order the Oct box yet?  It wasn't even giving me an option to buy boxes except the Sept box and being on a waiting list.


The email they sent out says you do not have to reset it again if you've already done so.

In regards to the box history/order history the website says this:

"Please note that any purchases made prior to September 16, 2014 will not be displayed below for the next 24-72 hours. We apologize for this inconvenience and we are working to resolve this issue. If you have an existing subscription, please do not repurchase your subscription as your existing information will be displayed here shortly.

If you have any question regarding your purchase history, please contact [email protected] and we are happy to assist."

Mine is showing my next shipment and next billing is Sept 2014 but obviously that doesn't make sense. I have a 3-month prepaid sub and already received Sept. I'm just assuming it'll be correct in the next few days!

I like the new site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 18, 2014)

My account still says nothing.

Nothing is updated. My credit card info, shipping address, current subscription says nothing. It says it should appear there later.... but I bet you, it will not be fixed by October billing.. sooo.. that means I can't cancel and try to use a code... lol.

Props to popsugar on getting over on me, since my september box was free ): LOL.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> The email they sent out says you do not have to reset it again if you've already done so.
> 
> In regards to the box history/order history the website says this:
> 
> ...


They changed it then.  When I looked after they first came back up it said nothing in the past will show, and to contact them if you need more info or help.  

I'll give them a couple more days to get their ducks in order.  I might skip the October box if things still aren't up 100%.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 18, 2014)

pumpkin EVERYTHINGGGGGGGGGG!!!! :wub:   :w00t:   :lol:


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 18, 2014)

A wish item for any upcoming popsugar box...

A clarisonic face brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I know it won't happen though. I've been meaning to purchase one, but the price tag is too high.

Oh wait, I could've bought one... if I didn't buy the LE Fall hahaha -__-


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> A wish item for any upcoming popsugar box...
> 
> A clarisonic face brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Shoot, tell me about it!  SO many things we all could have bought instead of that box, lol.  

I don't know if they have any in stock, but Overstock.com frequently has clarisonic brush heads at a discount.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd love one of the classic books with new covers and end papers by rifle paper co. They're so pretty.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Shoot, tell me about it!  SO many things we all could have bought instead of that box, lol.
> 
> I don't know if they have any in stock, but Overstock.com frequently has clarisonic brush heads at a discount.


Oooh, thank you! They do have one in stock for $179 which is not even bad.. but still too hefty for me to buy. I've always heard about overstock.com but was always iffy! Nice to know that it is a site I can trust.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 19, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> A wish item for any upcoming popsugar box...
> 
> A clarisonic face brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Right? I keep going back and forth on which type of home microdermabrasion device I want to buy; a smaller handheld one like PMD (~130$), a medium one like Crystalift (~200$) or a medspa level one with a vacuum pump (500$+). And I wasted 100$ on the LE Fall box instead of putting the money towards a microdermabrasion device.

I have the Clarisonic MIA and I love it but I can't speak on how it compares to the other versions beyond what Clarisonic says are the differences. But anything that makes me more likely to wash my make-up off at night is an improvement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This reminded me I need to buy some replacement heads and Overstock currently has a 2 pack on sale for 10$, which are normally 40-50$ retail.


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I really want a couple of home items, so a candle would be awesome. I hope October's box has a cohesive fall theme - I'm a sucker for all things autumn. Give me things with a leaf pattern, a pumpkin flavoring or scent, a cozy blanket, and I'm happy.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

atomic said:


> I really want a couple of home items, so a candle would be awesome. I hope October's box has a cohesive fall theme - I'm a sucker for all things autumn. Give me things with a leaf pattern, a pumpkin flavoring or scent, a cozy blanket, and I'm happy.


I'm questioning if they'll put a candle in the box this time around, since we just got one in the August box.  I feel like a lot of us want a candle, and they're going to not send one again so soon.  Maybe they'll put a difuser set in it instead?  They sent one out last fall.  Or maybe a nice room spray!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd love a soft, warm blanket, soft ballet type house shoes, a pretty jewelry box, a makeup palette and candy.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 19, 2014)

I really am aiming for a candle though...

- candle

- thick throw

- book

- tea bags/hot cocoa/apple cider packets

- salve/body butter/lotion to prepare for those dry winters (even though it's still hot in CA -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

- a giftcard for somewhere to buy boots! ($20 giftcard or anywhere we can purchase shoes!)

- jewelry item?

that would be an ultimate box for me. Lol! Sorry, I've been dreaming about winter even though only fall is coming with all this heat!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 19, 2014)

Omg i so stupidly canceled right before the site went down. I meant to use a code.. how dumb am I, as they still selling September boxes.. when will they have October boxes.. omggggg


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone have any idea how to cancel now on the new site


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'd love to see a book, a throw, some nice mugs like the Bodum ones...items to cuddle up by the fire with.


'

I would love a box like this! 

I got the things I've been wanting this month (scarf, headphones, even though the headphones we got aren't great) so I'm going to throw this out into the universe and maybe it will work again: SEND ME A CUDDLY FIRESIDE BOX PLEASE.


----------



## wurly (Sep 20, 2014)

Anything marshmallow!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 20, 2014)

wurly said:


> Anything marshmallow!!


omg have you had the marshmallow dream bar from starbucks... it a rice crispy treat but better it's soooo damn good


----------



## wurly (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> omg have you had the marshmallow dream bar from starbucks... it a rice crispy treat but better it's soooo damn good


Yes!! I limit myself to one a week. The rice crispy treat we had last fall was so good too!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi ladies!

Do we know if there is a coupon code out for October yet? Or is it just the Rue La La offer right now? Thank you!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 21, 2014)

kwhitteberry said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Do we know if there is a coupon code out for October yet? Or is it just the Rue La La offer right now? Thank you!


All I've seen so far is the Rue La La offer so far.


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 22, 2014)

Did we officially determine that the Rue La La offer will give us a normal box and not an intro box? I'd like to use it for October's box


----------



## pbpink (Sep 22, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Did we officially determine that the Rue La La offer will give us a normal box and not an intro box? I'd like to use it for October's box


from everything i read it can be used on sept, oct or nov normal monthly box, it is a code sent with in 24 hours of purchase with a link to use it

if anyone has used, i would love to know if the code works on an active account? or did you have to create a new account? thx!


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 22, 2014)

pbpink said:


> from everything i read it can be used on sept, oct or nov normal monthly box, it is a code sent with in 24 hours of purchase with a link to use it
> 
> if anyone has used, i would love to know if the code works on an active account? or did you have to create a new account? thx!


I bought two.  I got the code immediately, and had to set up a new account to use it.  I am going to set up another account early November to get the November box too!  And I referred myself to Ruelala so I got one box for $24.95 and the other for $14.95  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Sep 22, 2014)

PopSugar is still showing September Box as the one being shipped for new subscribers.... holding on to the RueLaLa code for a little longer - maybe even for a spoiler.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 22, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> I bought two.  I got the code immediately, and had to set up a new account to use it.  I am going to set up another account early November to get the November box too!  And I referred myself to Ruelala so I got one box for $24.95 and the other for $14.95  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is awesome, so $20 each! thanks for letting me know!


----------



## sophisticate (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry if this question has been asked, before, but does anyone know when your referral will show up in your account if your account isn't active?

I haven't subbed to Popsugar MH for a couple months now, but this month someone used my referral code for a box. I checked my Popsugar referral tab, but it doesn't show that I have a referral yet.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 22, 2014)

This month I'm hoping for a travel mug, ideally with a filter so I can make tea in it, because I always seem to loose them and some kind of decorative item for at home. Like a decorative tray or dish.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2014)

sophisticate said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked, before, but does anyone know when your referral will show up in your account if your account isn't active?
> 
> I haven't subbed to Popsugar MH for a couple months now, but this month someone used my referral code for a box. I checked my Popsugar referral tab, but it doesn't show that I have a referral yet.


 I had an active account with  7 referrals and they are all gone.  Wrote popsugar and they have no answered about it


----------



## penny13 (Sep 22, 2014)

sophisticate said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked, before, but does anyone know when your referral will show up in your account if your account isn't active?
> 
> I haven't subbed to Popsugar MH for a couple months now, but this month someone used my referral code for a box. I checked my Popsugar referral tab, but it doesn't show that I have a referral yet.


It actually might not show up at all. I think I had this issue and I never got credit for the referral, even after I emailed them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2014)

penny13 said:


> It actually might not show up at all. I think I had this issue and I never got credit for the referral, even after I emailed them.


 all 7 of mine are gone forever


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 22, 2014)

Are they ever going to sell out of september???? Come on OCTOBER! !!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 22, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> all 7 of mine are gone forever


are u kidding??? Omg I'd be pissed!!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 22, 2014)

I think they have sold out of Sept. people on MSA are talking about being wait listed for boxes through the Rue La La code process.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought two of the Rue La La vouchers, so that's me set for October and November!  I just checked my bank and I ordered my September box on Aug 21st... what gives? September was my first box, is it common for the availability dates to change? 

I'm especially worried because I've just read through the Rue email and it says the voucher is only valid through Nov. 19th... if the November boxes aren't available for sale by then, I'll be getting two October boxes. Probably not the end of the world, but would be a bit irritating.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

Is anyone having issues getting the site to load? I've tried everything I can think of and it's still not working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

PopSugar keeps claiming "later this month" for when the Oct boxes will be available. to buy.  I can't believe it is taking them so long to put them up, it is less than 10 days until the end of the month!  

And for all those who are new and wondering if boxes are usually this behind to buy--No, they're not.  Usually you can buy the next box a couple/few weeks before the next month.  I bet this is mostly from them changing their site around.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 23, 2014)

Even though I was content with Sept's box, I'm not resubscribing (even with a code or RueLaLa), promoting any referrals, or promoting PSMH in general until they get their account ducks back in a row. I need to know that my credits and history are not lost, and that referrals still work. Also, I haven't seen anyone confirm that you can still cancel your subscription on the website. Seems like everyone has to email them directly now.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 23, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Even though I was content with Sept's box, I'm not resubscribing (even with a code or RueLaLa), promoting any referrals, or promoting PSMH in general until they get their account ducks back in a row. I need to know that my credits and history are not lost, and that referrals still work. Also, I haven't seen anyone confirm that you can still cancel your subscription on the website. Seems like everyone has to email them directly now.


I was able to cancel my subscription on the website today. I even received an automated email from Popsugar confirming my cancelation. 

Edit to add: I've been emailing Popsugar A LOT the last week though, haha. I had a problem with my account and they finally resolved everything today. I can see all of my referrals, preferences, and my (previously) active month-to-month subscription, which I canceled today.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> all 7 of mine are gone forever


so on the top in the referral section you see zero referrals? 

it looks different then before, it should say on top 

You have xx Referrals

YOUR LEVEL: xxxxx

before it showed a graph type bar that went across, that is now different.......it no longer shows which friends used link either as it did before

if they are not there you should have your emails from when you reached each status, i would send those and tell them you had 7, they should be able to check the same way they can check our old orders


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

sophisticate said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked, before, but does anyone know when your referral will show up in your account if your account isn't active?
> 
> I haven't subbed to Popsugar MH for a couple months now, but this month someone used my referral code for a box. I checked my Popsugar referral tab, but it doesn't show that I have a referral yet.


if it is not showing up, i would email them, was that the only referral? each time you make a new "level" they email you (or they used to pre site going down) so if you have 2 referrals they would send an email - in order to use the referrals, your account must be active, i have asked them if buying a gift on my account makes it active and am waiting to hear back


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

I am wondering if we would be able to use  a product code with a rue la la code. Not that is really matters, but I am just curious.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I bought two of the Rue La La vouchers, so that's me set for October and November!  I just checked my bank and I ordered my September box on Aug 21st... what gives? September was my first box, is it common for the availability dates to change?
> 
> I'm especially worried because I've just read through the Rue email and it says the voucher is only valid through Nov. 19th... if the November boxes aren't available for sale by then, I'll be getting two October boxes. Probably not the end of the world, but would be a bit irritating.


they should not send you two october boxes but the problem is you can't really ask them as i don't think they would allow 2 rue codes - i hope you will be fine as with july i decided i wanted a box late, went to site and they were gone well before the 15th (around) so usually it will change to next month around the mid month in general, this is strange that september is still availble as usually when they show a spoiler it gets sold out pretty quick, the scarf is a nice item too

also on the rue website it says box will be yours 10/11 days at most after you redeem, so if that doesn't happen, cut + paste all the rules so if there is any problems you have the terms before they disappear....

Expect your introductory Must Have Box within one-and-a-half weeks after voucher redemption.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I am wondering if we would be able to use  a product code with a rue la la code. Not that is really matters, but I am just curious.


are the product codes still working if you test it on the site? i don't have the promo code so i can't test!! with the rue voucher if it is a code then you would put in promo area based on the old site you could not use 2 codes, but i have no clue how rue code works!! i want to buy one but i want to use my old account to activate referral boxes and i don't think it will allow me to use, so bummed!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, I will try when it comes time, if it doesn't work, no biggie. I was just curious. I figured it would be nice, sometimes they do have a nice product code.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Even though I was content with Sept's box, I'm not resubscribing (even with a code or RueLaLa), promoting any referrals, or promoting PSMH in general until they get their account ducks back in a row. I need to know that my credits and history are not lost, and that referrals still work. Also, I haven't seen anyone confirm that you can still cancel your subscription on the website. Seems like everyone has to email them directly now.


it was confusing before to cancel as well, my friend could not find, had to walk her through it - she cancelled well in time, yet they sent her another month and charged but they took it back as they made a mistake and immediately gave her credit - she would have kept her monthly sub but she was very unhappy with the summer LE, thank goodness she didn't get fall LE!! i am trying to find a phone number for them, if i can get anyone or any info (highly doubt) i'll post back....


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

posting rules for rue here just in case anyone needs them in future

RUE T&amp;C

THIS PACKAGE INCLUDES:
One introductory Must Have Box from POPSUGAR. 

Enrollment in POPSUGAR's monthly Must Have Box subscription.

 WHY WE LOVE IT:
These surprise-filled shipments include a mix of full-sized loot. No mini samples here.

Every item has been carefully approved by a POPSUGAR editor.

You'll get a little bit of everything – from jewelry (August 2014's box featured Kendra Scott earrings) and on-trend scarves (like the Tilo ombré number in September boxes while supplies last) to the latest makeup trends and exercise musts.

 THE NITTY-GRITTY:*Validity:* September 19 through November 19, 2014, unless prohibited by law. Applicable taxes and shipping are included. Limited to one voucher per household; one voucher per transaction. Voucher is valid for new subscribers only. Expect your introductory Must Have Box within one-and-a-half weeks after voucher redemption. Subsequent subscription boxes will ship by the second week of each month.

*How to redeem: *Within 24 hours you will receive a voucher via email confirming your purchase of one introductory Must Have Box from POPSUGAR, along with your unique confirmation code. Visit POPSUGAR online via the designated link in your voucher email to redeem.

*Upon redemption, you will automatically be enrolled in an auto-renewing subscription to POPSUGAR. You may continue or opt out of this subscription at any time; however, if you do not opt out, POPSUGAR will auto-renew your subscription for another cycle at their full-price rates.*

*See Terms &amp; Conditions for validity and online redemption information.*

*PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS A FINAL-SALE ITEM. NO CANCELATIONS, REFUNDS OR MODIFICATIONS ARE ALLOWED.*

*Validity:* September 19 through November 19, 2014, unless prohibited by law. Applicable taxes and shipping are included. Limited to one voucher per household; one voucher per transaction. Vouchers are transferable. Voucher is valid for new subscribers only. Expect your introductory Must Have Box within one-and-a-half weeks after voucher redemption. Subsequent subscription boxes will ship by the second week of each month.

*How to redeem:* Within 24 hours you will receive a voucher via email confirming your purchase of one introductory Must Have Box from POPSUGAR, along with your unique confirmation code. Visit POPSUGAR online via the designated link in your voucher email to redeem.

*Upon redemption, you will automatically be enrolled in an auto-renewing subscription to POSUGAR. You may continue or opt out of this subscription at any time; however, if you do not opt out, POPSUGAR will auto-renew your subscription for another cycle at their full-price rates.*

Voucher is valid for one-time use only, unless prohibited by law. Merchant is responsible for voucher redemption.

Vouchers have no cash value and are not redeemable for any remaining value in cash or credit, unless required by law.

Attempts to redeem voucher inconsistent with the terms and conditions may render the voucher void.

Not valid for prior purchases, prior balances, or purchases of gift cards. Voucher may not be duplicated, sold, or traded unless permitted by merchant or required by law.

Voucher may not be combined with any other discounts, vouchers, special or promotional rates, or value-added programs.

We’re sorry that we cannot be responsible for lost or stolen vouchers. Use of offer is subject to Rue La La’s Terms of Use located at http://www.ruelala.com/common/terms.

For questions, contact your Rue La La Concierge at 1-888-992-LALA (5252).


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

pbpink said:


> it was confusing before to cancel as well, my friend could not find, had to walk her through it - she cancelled well in time, yet they sent her another month and charged but they took it back as they made a mistake and immediately gave her credit - she would have kept her monthly sub but she was very unhappy with the summer LE, thank goodness she didn't get fall LE!! i am trying to find a phone number for them, if i can get anyone or any info (highly doubt) i'll post back....


It looks really easy to cancel now. I will try it this week or next.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 23, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> It looks really easy to cancel now. I will try it this week or next.


how do you cancel


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 23, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> how do you cancel


I just cancelled right now. All you do is login and if your subscription info is up, it gives you three options to click on and it says CANCEL SUBSCRIPTION.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 23, 2014)

Good news for me after  tons of emails they finally added my 7 refurrals.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 23, 2014)

Just casually waiting for the September box to sell out so that I can use my RueLaLa voucher...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just casually waiting for the September box to sell out so that I can use my RueLaLa voucher...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 23, 2014)

me tres :lol:


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess I should cancel mine so I can use my code.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 23, 2014)

pbpink said:


> posting rules for rue here just in case anyone needs them in future
> 
> RUE T&amp;C
> 
> ...


Has anyone that bought the Rue La  La deal not gotten a code yet?

I was charged, but still haven't gotten a code e-mail.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 23, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> Has anyone that bought the Rue La  La deal not gotten a code yet?
> 
> I was charged, but still haven't gotten a code e-mail.


That's odd - I bought two of them (at separate times) and received the codes within half an hour or so.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 24, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> That's odd - I bought two of them (at separate times) and received the codes within half an hour or so.


Yea, I think everyone did but me. Off I go to e-mail them.

EDIT* Just kidding. Found it in my trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I swear I'm losing my mind.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just casually waiting for the September box to sell out so that I can use my RueLaLa voucher...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha just "causually" I'm obsessively waiting for September to sell... coooommmeeeeeeeee. Oooonnnnn


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 24, 2014)

When do they usually release spoilers? Trying to decide whether to cancel or not.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 24, 2014)

OK, I just decided to cancel, figuring I can always resub if I like the spoilers. Cancelling was ridiculously easy, as a PP mentioned! Better than IPSY, with all of its "are you sure? are you absolutely sure?" screens and need to send a confirmation e-mail (still not positive I successfully unsubscribed from them!)


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 24, 2014)

Waiting for a spoiler...


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 24, 2014)

Has PopSugar done a tea infuser in the past? I could use a fancy one. That's my wish product! Is there some type of formula with PSMH? Do they always include one product from a set list of categories?


----------



## penny13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here, tapping my nails, waiting for the box to switch to October on the website...it has to be soon, right??


----------



## casey anne (Sep 25, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here, tapping my nails, waiting for the box to switch to October on the website...it has to be soon, right??


Whoops, wrong forum. Sorry!


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 25, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Has PopSugar done a tea infuser in the past? I could use a fancy one. That's my wish product! Is there some type of formula with PSMH? Do they always include one product from a set list of categories?


What the last two October boxes each had in common is they both included a book, nail polish, hair items and a sweet treat, among other items. It will be interesting to see if there is a trend again.


----------



## Soanders (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried using the Rue code on an inactive, old account?


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 25, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> What the last two October boxes each had in common is they both included a book, nail polish, hair items and a sweet treat, among other items. It will be interesting to see if there is a trend again.


Thanks! This entire forum should be renamed Makeup and Subscription Investigation Squad. I swear...


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 25, 2014)

When are we going to be getting a spoiler?? My wishlist items are cozy socks (we're getting grippy socks in FabFitFun but I don't do Barre and would love something cozy for the house), blanket, decanter, hot chocolate/cider, some kind of pumpkin food item, eye cream...a girl can dream, right?


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Juls802 said:


> When are we going to be getting a spoiler?? My wishlist items are cozy socks (we're getting grippy socks in FabFitFun but I don't do Barre and would love something cozy for the house), blanket, decanter, hot chocolate/cider, some kind of pumpkin food item, eye cream...a girl can dream, right?



I love the Govino decanter and I think that would be a fabulous item to receive from Popsugar!  I also anticipate getting something pretty and pink for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 25, 2014)

WISH LIST

1. Cute clutch

2. Workout video or sub so that I can get ahead of the holidays this year

3. Glittery nail polish but something that is unique or an awesome topper like Lynnderella http://lynnderella-lynnderella.blogspot.com/

4. OMG I would die for a hair turban like the ones that Eva Mendez wears http://primped.ninemsn.com.au/hair/new-york-ss-13-meet-the-scurban-aka-a-scarf-slash-turban/attachment/eva-mendes-turban

5. Boot socks or trouser socks

6. Blush brush or eyeshadow brush set

7. Anything by Mally


----------



## pbpink (Sep 25, 2014)

Soanders said:


> Has anyone tried using the Rue code on an inactive, old account?


I asked PS if I could use rue code for a gift for a friend who is new on my inactive account and they said no and also said no to using myself- I have my referrals there and they said I can only get my free boxes if I bought a monthy sub! seems silly as if I can't use rue code, It will cost full price either way, if I bought one as a gift or just subbed again! it must just be the way it works as I've never rec'd free box before...

can we still buy rue codes?!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 25, 2014)

So reading the way you put the Rue La La code in, I don't think we can use another code with it since you put it in the promo code section.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 25, 2014)

Perhaps I need to go back and do more re-reading since the site update. MSA posted a new coupon code for 15 dollars off a PSMH box but stated that all subs will start with the September box. Perhaps I'm confused, but I thought there was a check box that said something to the likes of if they had it in stock, they'd send it. But you could still opt out. No?

BTW The code was SEPT15.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 25, 2014)

I know, I am excited for the coupon.  I am going to use it tomorrow!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 25, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Perhaps I need to go back and do more re-reading since the site update. MSA posted a new coupon code for 15 dollars off a PSMH box but stated that all subs will start with the September box. Perhaps I'm confused, but I thought there was a check box that said something to the likes of if they had it in stock, they'd send it. But you could still opt out. No?
> 
> BTW The code was SEPT15.


go figure! after being rejected from using a Rue code, PS emailed me this code which works on my account!! I am so confused and I have no clue why they have so many SEPT boxes! guess my problem is solved!

you can uncheck the wait list for SEPT, not sure it will help w/OCT though

need to read MSA now!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 25, 2014)

Let us know! I would be willing to order two boxes and save, I am willing to get another Sept. box for 25, especially with the nike code, but if I could do the Oct. box too!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

ooh good thing I checked here before using that code...

I was planning on using it for the October box. Can someone find this out and verify if we'll start with the October box if we uncheck the waitlist with that code? I really would love a discount on the Oct. box or I'm not bothering!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 25, 2014)

It says the sub will start with the sept box


----------



## pbpink (Sep 26, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Let us know! I would be willing to order two boxes and save, I am willing to get another Sept. box for 25, especially with the nike code, but if I could do the Oct. box too!


a person used code who wanted OCT and she already rec'd shipping notice that it is for SEPT box, I just checked PS and it is still on SEPT and code expires today - this is the never ending box! HTH


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 26, 2014)

I think with the site being dow, the boxes just didn't sell.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 26, 2014)

We've gotten OCC before, so my wish item for Oct is a LIP TAR. And something hot beverage-related.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 26, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> We've gotten OCC before, so my wish item for Oct is a LIP TAR. And something hot beverage-related.


OMG YES! I've always wanted to try the Lip Tars but being $18/liptar with mixed reviews, I just can't seem to purchase it myself. Maybe in a nice dark red color for fall? It will DEFINITELY makeup for the "okay" lipstick that was in the Fall LE box.

I'm pretty sure the MSA code (SEPT15) is ONLY for September's box. I think it is because they have an overflow of September boxes and want them gone, which is why they put a promo code out at the end of the month for it. I don't think PS has made multiple promo codes throughout the month before? Or at least ones that last THAT long for any reason? Usually when there's a promo code it doesn't last that long in the beginning of the month.

I'm quite worried that since there's an overflow of September boxes and a Rue Lala code that they won't put out an October code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 26, 2014)

I am trying to purchase another Sept. box but can't thanks to an internal error!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 26, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I am trying to purchase another Sept. box but can't thanks to an internal error!


Hmmm... maybe they sold out of September??


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 26, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Hmmm... maybe they sold out of September??


I hope not, but I will keep trying. I emailed them. 

The issue was the Safari web browser, I had to download and use google chrome.


----------



## jebest (Sep 26, 2014)

This September box is taking forever to sell out... It's only a few days till October. Just waiting as patiently as I can.


----------



## ashleygo (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm really hoping to use this code for an October box, but I am thinking this September box will be here until Oct. 1st


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 26, 2014)

Meanwhile....refresh! refresh! refresh! come on spoiler!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 27, 2014)

On their Facebook page, they told someone to "check back in October!" in response to asking when they'll be able to order the October box... wtf!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 27, 2014)

I think they had some pretty major issues with their site upgrade. And with no one being able to buy a Sept box for nearly 9 days I doubt September will sell out.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 28, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> On their Facebook page, they told someone to "check back in October!" in response to asking when they'll be able to order the October box... wtf!!!


Okay, this seals the deal for me then...  I don't care what the spoiler is (if there happens to be one, which at this point I doubt their will be), or what the box ends up being.  They don't have their ducks in a row over there yet, so I'm skipping Oct.  Hopefully by November they'll be back to normal.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 28, 2014)

I really liked the September box, I'm kind of surprised it has not sold out.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 28, 2014)

I actually am surprised at this point, with the 15 dollar code, I know a lot of people including myself went back and got another. That should have accounted for a lot of the extras.   I know August sold out mid month so this is strange. I want a spoiler for Oct. although I will use my Rue La La code for that probably unless there is a $10 coupon code that comes out.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 29, 2014)

As of this morning site still shows September box for sale, which just seems a little strange...I have some friends wanting to use my referral for October, but I want to close that account to use my Rue coupon. I know from past experience the account has to be still subbing to get the referrals, so bleh.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 29, 2014)

Irritated that October is not up for sale by now. I think I found a $10off code, but it might be an affiliate code and it might only work for the September box -__-

This is ridiculous.

At this rate, I bet you October won't be on sale til Halloween!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

Well considering they haven't sold all the Sept. boxes, let alone shipped the ones the sold later, I don't foresee them selling Oct. boxes until early/mid Oct.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they sell out of the Oct boxes before my Rue code expires! I am getting an Oct with referrals. I guess if it comes down to the wire, I will just get a second Oct with the code. Hopefully, though, they will sell out quickly.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

Hopefully on wed. they come out with a spoiler.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 29, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Hopefully on wed. they come out with a spoiler.


they rarely do spoilers (i only caught wind of 2 boxes that I can recall) for their monthly box. just level setting.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 29, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Hopefully on wed. they come out with a spoiler.


they are not going to have a spoiler its not usual for them


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 29, 2014)

seems like they only do spoilers when it involves a scarf lol


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, guess I will just wait until it changes to the Oct. box then.


----------



## Kristi Wisbey (Sep 29, 2014)

So i've been getting a lot of emails from Maurices talking about their new "In Motion work out clothes line featured in pop sugar'.  Maybe we'll get something from their line?


----------



## penny13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Still at September as of this morning. Ugh - change already!!! I wonder if this will impact shipping?


----------



## cara-carita (Sep 30, 2014)

Question: If I cancel my account for a month do I lose my referrals?

Thanks!

K


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 30, 2014)

cara-carita said:


> Question: If I cancel my account for a month do I lose my referrals?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> K


No you don't. Your account will not cancel your referral credits and your account doesn't have to be active to get referrals. But you do need to be an active subscriber to redeem your referral boxes.


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 30, 2014)

trying not to get upset - I did the ruelala deal and was told on the account I would get the september box - my daughter loved the scarf...but I've been keeping an eye on it and all of a sudden shipping  pending has changed to October - nothing has been shipped yet....grrrrrrr.....

I was told that Sept hadn't sold out on Sept 18 so i was pretty sure I would get the Sept box!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, that is nothing,  used the Sept15 code and got charged, up until today it was showing the Sept. box would ship, as of today, nothing, there is a "N/A" in that space and I have no refund. I am pissed.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 1, 2014)

October is here!!!!! ANDDDDD I used third love for 10 off since I didn't do ru la la.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 1, 2014)

Me too!!! And the code worked on an old account!! Woohoo!!


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  I was also able to use the code THIRDLOVE to save $10 on an existing Popsugar account for the October box this morning.  The new website is frustratingly slow and not easy to navigate--can't help but wonder what was "improved"...


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 1, 2014)

Are we sure it's October box that is up for sale now?! Does it finally say "October will be the next box?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (Oct 1, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Are we sure it's October box that is up for sale now?! Does it finally say "October will be the next box?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



"Your subscription will start with the October 2014 box."

Freaking finally! The site is incredibly slow...


----------



## pbpink (Oct 1, 2014)

cara-carita said:


> Question: If I cancel my account for a month do I lose my referrals?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> K


in order to get your referral boxes you must have an active account - since gift boxes do not make account active, i bought a box last week which seems to be shipping to me and according to PS it should activate my referral boxes - not sure what is going on as i have emailed them twice and had no response - i just checked my account and it says next box is OCT + it says PS is charging me for OCT as i did not cancel as i want to make sure account is active, BUT under credit cards there is no info there, nothing.....but they did charge my card for SEPT box......

i used my amex so if they give me any problems i will just called amex, best card ever to help with any issues......highly recommend! just bought an iPhone and amex will double the warranty an extra year up to amount you pay on amex for phone....years ago had a little over a year old flat screen that just died and in 3 days, called Amex and they had a new TV + most current model delivered and installed...

does anyone else have the credit card area empty on their account who bought a box in late SEPT?

i was also able to use THIRDLOVE just testing it and besides from first code, i have never been able to use any codes on my account, not even for a gift if person was new - also, i used SEPT15 to get a 2nd box.....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 1, 2014)

I cant use my rulala code yet the site has to many bugs and is to slow and keeps freezing


----------



## pbpink (Oct 1, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Oh, that is nothing,  used the Sept15 code and got charged, up until today it was showing the Sept. box would ship, as of today, nothing, there is a "N/A" in that space and I have no refund. I am pissed.


did you email them? it is pretty clear they are having some issues! you may still be getting it or at the very least i would imagine they would send you OCT if they sold out of SEPT but i doubt they did as it was still up for sale last night

i wonder if with their new system it changes on first to new box?

would be great if they have any older months boxes left over, they could give option to buy at a discounted rate when the next month begins.....


----------



## pbpink (Oct 1, 2014)

from PS FAQ........

(you can use a promo code only once and no mention about having to be a NEW subbbie.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

We may, from time to time, offer certain promotional codes for discounts. All promotional codes are nontransferable and are not redeemable for cash or credit, and they cannot be applied toward prior purchases. There is no cash alternative. Furthermore, promotional codes cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or promotional discount, may not be used to upgrade a current subscription, and must be redeemed by the date published, if provided. Promotional codes cannot be applied toward purchases of any Must Have Special Edition offering that we may provide from time to time in our sole discretion. Lost promotional codes cannot be replaced. Limit one promotional code per customer.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 1, 2014)

Even though the site was a bit glitchy and slow, I was able to order Oct's box with the ThirdLove promo code.

Funny though, PS still didn't have my shipping/billing info so I had to retype everything.

Also, my total on the site was $32.95 which is accurate, due to sales tax in CA. But... I just checked my bank account and it says PS only charged me $29.95 (without tax). A bit confused, might I say, but I don't mind. The only time I'll mind is if they ever charge me after this $29.95 because of the tax! LOL.

Now the big question is.... when will our Oct boxes be actually shipped by. If it comes on Halloween, I will be less than thrilled. Lol.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 1, 2014)

*Just a reminder ladies, the NIKE $20 giftcode EXPIRES on 10/31!*

I just used the Nike code for 6 pairs of no show socks which is $22. With tax came out to be $24.09 used the giftcode and just my luck, my paypal had a $6 credit. So free, free, free!

If anybody for some reason doesn't want the Nike giftcode, I'm interested in taking it off your hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know if this is old news since I haven't been following this thread much, but did anyone notice that there's a new thing now on the referrals that says you can only redeem 6 referrals per customer?

Does that mean if I refer 50 people, that I only get 6 referral boxes? That seems a little ridic.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 1, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I cant use my rulala code yet the site has to many bugs and is to slow and keeps freezing


I just used mine, I just had to wait foreverrrrrrrrrrrr in between each page.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't know if this is old news since I haven't been following this thread much, but did anyone notice that there's a new thing now on the referrals that says you can only redeem 6 referrals per customer?
> 
> Does that mean if I refer 50 people, that I only get 6 referral boxes? That seems a little ridic.


Wasn't it always like that? The maximum level you could reach was like "VIP Status" or something, which was 10 or more referrals for a total of 6 free months. I always thought it was kind of stupid because it doesn't give people an incentive to refer more people after they hit the first 10.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't know if this is old news since I haven't been following this thread much, but did anyone notice that there's a new thing now on the referrals that says you can only redeem 6 referrals per customer?
> 
> Does that mean if I refer 50 people, that I only get 6 referral boxes? That seems a little ridic.


from reading it many times, yes that is what they are doing - was it any different before? I thought it was same but not sure, I just know that on my account once you got 10 people you recd 6 free boxes - I didn't see where you could get more boxes for more referrals and I only signed up a year ago.....

you could have another account I suppose and have it referred to there but who knows what PS is doing! if you get 50 referrals you should be getting the year for free like a blogger does (I think!) do you have a blog? if you do I think you can request to be a part of program, I know I've seen pics on IG of PS select bloggers


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

pbpink said:


> from reading it many times, yes that is what they are doing - was it any different before? I thought it was same but not sure, I just know that on my account once you got 10 people you recd 6 free boxes - I didn't see where you could get more boxes for more referrals and I only signed up a year ago.....
> 
> you could have another account I suppose and have it referred to there but who knows what PS is doing! if you get 50 referrals you should be getting the year for free like a blogger does (I think!) do you have a blog? if you do I think you can request to be a part of program, I know I've seen pics on IG of PS select bloggers


I've never actually referred enough people before to know what happens when you reach the limit, lol, but I have spoken to people in the past that have said that they have tons of free boxes so I wasn't sure if that whole limitation thing was new or not


----------



## Queennie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope they will release a spoiler! I know that they usually do not do this, but maybe with their new website and all...

Also, hopefully they will step up their beauty game this month, last month was just a travel size hair spray.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 1, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Hope they will release a spoiler! I know that they usually do not do this, but maybe with their new website and all...
> 
> Also, hopefully they will step up their beauty game this month, last month was just a travel size hair spray.


Don't count on it


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 1, 2014)

I successfully placed an order for my October box with my Rue la la code!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Oct 1, 2014)

This new website is a mess imo. For people who use there phones, it's not great at all. I hope I get October's box, but who knows because my account is all kinds of crazy lol I wonder if they will even start shipping on time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 1, 2014)

Me too


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 1, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I successfully placed an order for my October box with my Rue la la code!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 1, 2014)

I think they do need to release a spoiler for October to keep all the people interested.. they disappointed us too much with the FALL LE box and a messy website upgrade.

I'm kind of debating that if I have any problems with the October box, or I end up not liking the contents, I will really cancel and lay off for a bit..

Sorry popsugar, I'm probably breaking your heart... but you've already broke mine, twice.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am ordering my box with the Ruelala coupon and it says waitlist. Does this usually happen and will I get the October box? I am ordering because I  had a credit with Ruelala so the box is free. I will probably cancel after I get this box.


----------



## AmryAnn (Oct 1, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I am ordering my box with the Ruelala coupon and it says waitlist. Does this usually happen and will I get the October box? I am ordering because I  had a credit with Ruelala so the box is free. I will probably cancel after I get this box.


I saw this too.  But I can't even get my order to go thru... keep getting the error "There's been an internal error"  grrrr.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 1, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I am ordering my box with the Ruelala coupon and it says waitlist. Does this usually happen and will I get the October box? I am ordering because I  had a credit with Ruelala so the box is free. I will probably cancel after I get this box.


you can uncheck the waitlist box.  Waitlist is an option


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 1, 2014)

pbpink said:


> did you email them? it is pretty clear they are having some issues! you may still be getting it or at the very least i would imagine they would send you OCT if they sold out of SEPT but i doubt they did as it was still up for sale last night
> 
> i wonder if with their new system it changes on first to new box?
> 
> would be great if they have any older months boxes left over, they could give option to buy at a discounted rate when the next month begins.....


Yeah, I emailed them, got their standard "Thanks for being patient response", but surprisingly I got a shipping notice. I am going to wait to use my Rue La La code until I see what they do/say.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> you can uncheck the waitlist box.  Waitlist is an option


Thanks, I had to start all over ,but I unchecked the box and the order went through. It doesn't say what month I am getting. It doesn't matter to me which month, I just want to be able to cancel after I get my box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2014)

i got internal error. used main account. did anyone else use old account? don't think they kept old info when new site came over


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2014)

nevermind. think i was using a card that i reported stolen (instead of the new one). went thru with code


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sometimes I really hate how enabling my husband is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was all set to skip this month because it was taking too long to get October boxes up.  I mentioned October boxes were finally up this morning to him, and he talks me into getting one after all--that I can use anything I don't like for Christmas stuff...and their is a 10$ off code... 

Needless to say, I bought a gift box for myself.  But now I'm confused with the new site.  

1. I'm in CA, and always get charged tax...but didn't on this box?  

2.  It has a subscription number, and an order number... and it shows up under recurring payments section on my account too... and it has a link to cancel subscriptions..

--but I didn't buy any subscriptions, to my knowledge, unless they signed me up secretly on my account while I was buying one gift box??  

And on all the spots where it says discounts, it always says $0/nothing, when it should list a $10 discount.. but the total shows correct (except the tax part)... 

But on my account on recurring payments section it says the full amount of $39.95, no discount or correct discounted total.  

So now I don't know if I have a sub signed up or not!?  This new site layout is SO stupid and confusing.  

For those that have canceled on the new site... if I click on "cancel subsciptions" link, will it instantly cancel my stuff?  Or does it take you to a confirmation page where you click something else too?  I don't want to mess my gift box up, but I can't afford a sub on top of the gift box this month.  I Facebooked them privately, but they of course were no help and told me to email them..but they're taking forever to email back lately since the site change.  

Anybody else know how to understand the new site?  Did anybody else buy a gift box?  How does your account look?  Halp!  :-\


----------



## kimmaemakeup (Oct 2, 2014)

I cancelled my sub (no confirmation page, it just cancelled immediately).

I used the new $10 off code to re-sub. But I did not un-click the waitlist checkbox. My account now says Next Shipment Oct 2014. So am I going to get another Sep box? I would be SO disappointed. 

I'm concerned though if I un-sub again I won't be able to use the code as it is a single use.

THANKS!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 2, 2014)

Just tried THIRDLOVE and it's not working for me.   *pout*. 


Guess i'll wait until someone else posts a fabulous code -- or I will use refer5 closer to ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2014)

I was just about to buy Lena Dunham's book then I thought I'd wait to see if it was in the October box. It seems like a good fit. I know a lot of people hate her, but I think she's awesome for dealing with all of the criticism and doing her own thing.

I haven't even gone to the new site since the upgrade so hopefully everything is still set up. I don't do the cancel and resubscribe thing so I assume all is well.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 2, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> Just tried THIRDLOVE and it's not working for me.   *pout*.
> 
> Guess i'll wait until someone else posts a fabulous code -- or I will use refer5 closer to ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 maybe BJB10 will work it worked for me a week ago


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> 1. I'm in CA, and always get charged tax...but didn't on this box? 2. It has a subscription number, and an order number... and it shows up under recurring payments section on my account too... and it has a link to cancel subscriptions.. --but I didn't buy any subscriptions, to my knowledge, unless they signed me up secretly on my account while I was buying one gift box?? And on all the spots where it says discounts, it always says $0/nothing, when it should list a $10 discount.. but the total shows correct (except the tax part)... But on my account on recurring payments section it says the full amount of $39.95, no discount or correct discounted total.


This is happening to me too. I did use the $10 Off code... at checkout it said that I was being charged $32.65 (our CA sales tax) but on my card statement it says they only charged me $29.95. Then on the email they sent to me, it says I didn't use a coupon but paid $32.65. I did sign up for a monthly sub and it indeed says that. But like I said in a previous post, if Popsugar charges me the remaining tax amount on top of this $29.95 I'm going to raise hell to customer service. Giving me different charge amounts is not the business. I understand their website may be glitchy but this is how more and more people will discontinue their subscriptions.

Oh yeah, I didn't email them at all. I'm waiting to see what happens... -__-


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 2, 2014)

I tried using my Ruelala code and I received an "Internal Error" message.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2014)

Same thing happened to me-- I entered in voucher &amp; it said code expired or invalid. I emailed rue lala-- I'm sure we'll get it rectified  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Oct 2, 2014)

Since so many were having problems, decided to cash in the "RueLaLa" coupon - it worked, then I immediately canceled the sub to avoid future billings.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 2, 2014)

Is there a date you have to cancel by to not get charged for November?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 2, 2014)

So I subbed Sept 27, I was hoping I would get October's box, not September's.

How do I know what I'm getting :/!?


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Is there a date you have to cancel by to not get charged for November?


November 1st to be safe. They usually charge the 1st-3rdish.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 2, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> November 1st to be safe. They usually charge the 1st-3rdish.


Thanks. I think I will cancel when my box ships.


----------



## wurly (Oct 2, 2014)

Would anyone please volunteer to do a step-by-step for dummies tutorial on how to use the rue-la-la code so that I can refer the rue-la-la boxes to my existing subscription box? I cancelled the subscription on 9/30 just to make sure I wouldn't get 2 October boxes if I didn't want to. I'm trying to use the rue-la-la codes for October and November boxes, referring each box to my main subscription account. Thank you in advance for this. I am so confused by this, and my brain is overtaxed right now.


----------



## penny13 (Oct 2, 2014)

wurly said:


> Would anyone please volunteer to do a step-by-step for dummies tutorial on how to use the rue-la-la code so that I can refer the rue-la-la boxes to my existing subscription box? I cancelled the subscription on 9/30 just to make sure I wouldn't get 2 October boxes if I didn't want to. I'm trying to use the rue-la-la codes for October and November boxes, referring each box to my main subscription account. Thank you in advance for this. I am so confused by this, and my brain is overtaxed right now.


It's actually pretty iffy if the referral will work with a sub that was cancelled (I know, I tried).

In theory, I believe, go into your cancelled account, go I think to your referral page and get your referral link. Copy this, and sign out of your account. Close the page, and make sure your are out of Popsugar. Open new window. Post link you had copies, hit enter. Click boxes, monthly box, and buy. It should have you put in any coupons if you have them, so put in your Rue code. Make sure it confirms full discount. Create account with new email address. Check out. This should get you the October box, but it may or may not get you the referral. You may have to email them, and they may say no. 

Cancel this account at some point so you don't get Nov. Do this again with a new email and your other rue code in November, or when Popsugar says October is sold out.



v0ltagekid said:


> So I subbed Sept 27, I was hoping I would get October's box, not September's.
> 
> How do I know what I'm getting :/!?


I'm fairly sure you're getting September, as it didn't switch to October until the 1st. Check your account sub page, it may tell you. Otherwise, email them ASAP to see if they can change it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 2, 2014)

penny13 said:


> It's actually pretty iffy if the referral will work with a sub that was cancelled (I know, I tried).
> 
> In theory, I believe, go into your cancelled account, go I think to your referral page and get your referral link. Copy this, and sign out of your account. Close the page, and make sure your are out of Popsugar. Open new window. Post link you had copies, hit enter. Click boxes, monthly box, and buy. It should have you put in any coupons if you have them, so put in your Rue code. Make sure it confirms full discount. Create account with new email address. Check out. This should get you the October box, but it may or may not get you the referral. You may have to email them, and they may say no.
> 
> ...


They already mailed the box lol... it should be here Monday.

oh well.. I like the September box. I wonder what's in october.

Is there a code for October to make it cheaper?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just an FYI May Designs (the makers of the Agenda from one of last years boxes) is having a 50% off sale with code IGCHANNEL7. I just ordered 2 Christmas presents! :santa:

This is definitely one of my favorite brands to have found through Popsugar!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> IGCHANNEL7


Thank you for this!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Oct 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Just an FYI May Designs (the makers of the Agenda from one of last years boxes) is having a 50% off sale with code IGCHANNEL7. I just ordered 2 Christmas presents! :santa:
> 
> This is definitely one of my favorite brands to have found through Popsugar!


Had to thank you for this, too!!! Love their style &amp; I'm a stationary hoarder, so this is perfect!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Question Ladies, just wondering if anybody else on a month to month that does not cancel and resign up hasn't been charged yet. I think the 2nd of the month is the latest I was ever charged, usually on the 1st, but nothing yet for October. I emailed PS to see if there was a problem with the automatic billing since the site update, but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't been charged yet either. If we don't get charged today that probably means it won't happen until Monday. Boooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I haven't been charged yet either. If we don't get charged today that probably means it won't happen until Monday. Boooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you haven't checked your account info since the site change, you need to.  It might have erased your payment info.  When I logged in after it went back live, all my saved payment info was gone from my account.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> If you haven't checked your account info since the site change, you need to. It might have erased your payment info. When I logged in after it went back live, all my saved payment info was gone from my account.


Mine was erased too, so I added another card, and that was last week. Then I checked again, and my original card was there, in addition to the card I added, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 3, 2014)

I just checked mine to make sure and when I clicked "Manage Billing" it came up blank. I added my info again and hit save, then when I hit it again it came up blank again. So I clicked "Credit Cards" over to the side and my information was there. I used the same card that I was using before, so I don't know if it was really gone or it just ignored it because I used the same information.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 3, 2014)

Mine was charged on the Oct 1


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> Mine was charged on the Oct 1


Mine was too!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well crap! I better not miss out on October!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 3, 2014)

I just used my RueLaLa voucher.  I'm itching to try a new sub and since this one was already paid for, I pulled the trigger.  Hopefully this satisfies.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't been charged either. I think the did a crap job with the website turnover.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be free from a referral but there is no "processing" or anything showing up on my account! I hate to email them because I'm sure they are bombarded, but dangit I want my box! I guess I will wait it out a few more days.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 4, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I haven't been charged either. I think the did a crap job with the website turnover.


. I agree with the crap job. I just noticed though if you look under shipments, and then click on recurring payments, I actually now show I was charged yesterday, and there is also an order number. It also shows that my next shipment is Oct., and my next payment is Nov. The odd thing is it hasn't posted to my credit card, and all the previous months it showed up immediately. So, who knows. I just want my darn box.


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 4, 2014)

Just a heads up for those of you who purchased Rue La La vouchers... I guess something went wrong with the website and they provided customers with $10 credit.... log on to Rue La La to see if you got it!


----------



## jebest (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine still says I have no orders for this account, I just sent them an email about it because I have waited long enough for it to change.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 4, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I haven't been charged either. I think the did a crap job with the website turnover.


I agree when I went to look at my account there was no sub info so I ordered a 3 month sub with a coupon, after ordering that one I saw it pop up right away. I even contacted psmh 3 times to see if they would tell me if I still have a sub and they gave me an auto reply.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 4, 2014)

So I looked at my account info again today, and it looks like it cleared up on the important stuff.  There is nothing listed for recurring payments anymore, and it says NA under next billing date now.  

((this was for a one time gift box order on an inactive sub account))


----------



## AmryAnn (Oct 4, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Just a heads up for those of you who purchased Rue La La vouchers... I guess something went wrong with the website and they provided customers with $10 credit.... log on to Rue La La to see if you got it!


I found a $10 credit on mine.  Hmm.  Not complaining tho.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still can't place an order for the October box tho - and still no response about what the "internal error" is... I may not end up with a box this month.  Not sure what's going wrong with my order.  Has anyone else heard back about this specifically?


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 4, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> I found a $10 credit on mine. Hmm. Not complaining tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I still can't place an order for the October box tho - and still no response about what the "internal error" is... I may not end up with a box this month. Not sure what's going wrong with my order. Has anyone else heard back about this specifically?


If you are using a mac and the safari browser then I think that is the issue. I had the same problem, they were and still are no help. I ended up downloading and using chrome off of a fb suggestion on their page by someone else with the same issue. I would say email them to let them know but you will get the generic response back.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally, I was able to use my Ruelala voucher without getting an error message.  So, all signed up for an October box now.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 4, 2014)

I think for all the headaches, and problems Popsugar is providing to many of us trying to purchase our October box, and for the confusion with the site upgrade, they need to provide us with an AMAZING spoiler. Do you hear us PS, you owe your loyal subscribers a spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm getting excited for October's box. I would love to get a throw.


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 4, 2014)

I had some issues using my Rue code, too -- and while I got an email order confirmation from them, the order isn't showing up on my account.

I want spoilers too! An accessory in autumn colors (just please not a heavy scarf -- I'll never use it in Florida! Of course, I could always regift), a candle in some harvesty or autumnal scent, and a pretty palette would be nice. Also... wouldn't leaf-shaped cookie cutters be cute? Some sort of fun table decoration like whimsical candlesticks would be great.


----------



## AmryAnn (Oct 5, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> If you are using a mac and the safari browser then I think that is the issue. I had the same problem, they were and still are no help. I ended up downloading and using chrome off of a fb suggestion on their page by someone else with the same issue. I would say email them to let them know but you will get the generic response back.


Thank you, thank you!!  That was exactly me.  I switched over to Chrome and the order went thru just fine... so weird.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 5, 2014)

My charge showed up in my account but not on my card yet. 

I've warmed to the idea of a throw.


----------



## cinderpacey (Oct 5, 2014)

I am so irritated right now.  After the upgrade I checked out the site, seemed to have erased all history.  Wanted to make sure I was cancelled.  It looked like everything was cleared out so I didn't worry.  Looked around today and finally found the spot for ordering...said it was processed today.  So I just paid full price for a box, ugh.  Popsugar I may be done with you. Your upgrade sucks!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 5, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> Thank you, thank you!! That was exactly me. I switched over to Chrome and the order went thru just fine... so weird.


No problem, like I said, I had the same issue and someone commented on my post on their fb page to help me. NOT THEM! From what I can tell they never really tested the site, or not to the point they should habe, I might have mentioned that to them in an email when they finally responded.


----------



## roohound (Oct 5, 2014)

meh - my account was totally wiped out.  So I figure now I'll just wait for a coupon.  Not seeing anything out there besides the $5 one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 6, 2014)

I get a free box this month and it doesnt show my order has processed it just shows next payment due is November.  Is anyones boxes showing as processed?


----------



## Jenn10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Reporting my status on Oct 2014 PSMH box:

I placed an order on Oct 1st, and was immediately charged and payment has been posted on my credit card. I see now that "next shipment" is "Oct 2014"; under "shipment" it says pending; and weirdly, under "Recurring payment" it shows $0 Oct 5th 2014 and there is a order number. Very confusing... 

I have been with PSMH only since August 2014, and I love it, but the the whole thing about upgrading made very confusing mess. I hope to get some update on Oct box sometime this week.

AND, how do I log out from my account? I don't see that convenient button. Did anyone find the way?


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't bother to mess with coupon codes and just have a regular subscription. My account was charged on October 4. It looks like my account number has changed.  No backdoor tracking yet!


----------



## jebest (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess I am going to have to re subscribe? I have nothing on my account as far as orders go and they just keep sending me an automated email every 2 days telling me they are busy and will respond eventually. My question was if I need to re subscribe lol I won't do it now without a good coupon, this is more work then it's worth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone have any spoilers?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 6, 2014)

I am getting slightly concerned. By now, it seems a lot of us has back door tracking, or at the very least double processing. Nobody has back door processing, and the updated page doesn't seem to do a double processing. Also, on a personal note, I emailed Popsugar on Friday asking why my credit card hasn't been charged, despite on their site it shows that it should have been. I emailed them again today, and have had no response to either email. I hope the site update didn't mess up order processing.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 6, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I am getting slightly concerned. By now, it seems a lot of us has back door tracking, or at the very least double processing. Nobody has back door processing, and the updated page doesn't seem to do a double processing. Also, on a personal note, I emailed Popsugar on Friday asking why my credit card hasn't been charged, despite on their site it shows that it should have been. I emailed them again today, and have had no response to either email. I hope the site update didn't mess up order processing.


I  have also emailed popsugar every day for the last week . They still have not got back to me except to say that they are backed up with email.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 6, 2014)

I feel like popsugar should apply an automatic coupon to subscribers boxes. I have been subbed nonstop since June and they still haven't taken payment for October. I pay 43.00 a month because I don't want the stress of canceling and rebuying and emailing etc. I shouldn't have to email them asking if I'm going to get a box and why I haven't been charged. Then, never even get a personalized response only an automated one. This is ridiculous.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 6, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I feel like popsugar should apply an automatic coupon to subscribers boxes. I have been subbed nonstop since June and they still haven't taken payment for October. I pay 43.00 a month because I don't want the stress of canceling and rebuying and emailing etc. I shouldn't have to email them asking if I'm going to get a box and why I haven't been charged. Then, never even get a personalized response only an automated one. This is ridiculous.


100% agree, and totally happening to me too. And those are the reasons I don't resub when coupons come out, and just pay full price, however this is a headache.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm assuming they will be shipping boxes late this month, or at least not until closer to mid month.  They claim ability to ship boxes out by the 15th of the month, so probably around then. 

Between being down for business a whole week, and then things still not working 100%.  If they're so backed up on emails and can't respond to anybody, they'll be just as behind in the warehouses too, I'm assuming, because the warehouses can only box/ship out what they get from the system, which is messed up.  

This box better be worth all the trouble, that's all I gotta say, lol.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone have any spoilers?


They are sending me October box for review, and it should arrive by 13th according to the email. I'll post spoilers if nobody else does when I get it.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 7, 2014)

my account is listing SEPT box being charge $0.00 and OCT being charged $39.95

my card has a charge of $24.95 and per direction from PS I had to have an active account to receive my referral boxes which should have started after making my account active...

?!?!?

there is no card listed in my account to be charged as that seemed to disapear...

they have not respond to my last email from over a week ago.....

guess it's time to write for a 3rd time about the same issue....


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm still hoping for that Tarte palette...


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 7, 2014)

Ashley Deffert said:


> Uh oh. Saw a post on IG that looks like we are getting the Kaleidoscope eye kit pretty in punk


I would be really happy with that, but I think that's probably a post from the special edition box last year


----------



## Queennie (Oct 7, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I would be really happy with that, but I think that's probably a post from the special edition box last year


Looks like it was for a special edition box, www.beautybykrystal.com/2014/10/le-metier-de-beaute-kaleidoscope-pretty.html

Hoping we do not get it to be honest, not my favorite eyeshadow colors.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2014)

No worries ladies, the K-scope is from last years Neiman Marcus limited edition box.


----------



## jebest (Oct 7, 2014)

It's been 6 days and still no email responses back from them, I am getting really annoyed. I just want to know if I need to resubscribe, since there are no orders or even a hint that I am now thanks to the new site.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 7, 2014)

They told someone on Facebook yesterday afternoon that they have not processed billing for Oct yet.  FYI


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2014)

On the bright side, we'll get October/November close to one another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm bored so I'll make my picks...

OCC Lip Tar

Something hot beverage related

A nice fall scented hand cream or bath product, or a face product with pumpkin in it, like an enzyme scrub.

Fancy halloween candy, like some kind of posh candy corn lol

Book or music download

warm socks or a throw

I may just buy myself all of these things anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you google shop fancy candy corn, these candy corn shoes come up, haha. 

http://www.exotichighheels.com/ehhpl-cont55-b.html?cmp=googleproducts&amp;kw=ehhpl-cont55-b&amp;Color=Multi&amp;Size=11&amp;gclid=CLywg_fpmsECFRJp7Aod2CcAyw


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm supposed to have a referral box for Oct, but when I click on "recurring payments" it is showing a charge of $39.99. I have emailed them but of course they are too busy to respond. However, the money has not been charged to my credit card, so maybe it will be free. 

Is anyone else supposed to get a free box for October and having the same problem? 

Also, it is not showing my order as processing or anything!

It irritates me that my history has been wiped clean because before it showed which boxes were referrals. I have gotten five, so this will be my 6th and last, but I'm afraid they'll say nope sorry, you've already gotten your six and I won't have any want to prove it. I wish I had a screenshot of my account before they switched over.


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 7, 2014)

Arghh I want my box!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 7, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> I'm supposed to have a referral box for Oct, but when I click on "recurring payments" it is showing a charge of $39.99. I have emailed them but of course they are too busy to respond. However, the money has not been charged to my credit card, so maybe it will be free.
> 
> Is anyone else supposed to get a free box for October and having the same problem?
> 
> ...


i guess it will be good for peeps who already rec'd 6, who knows!?!?

i am supposed to get free box and showing same as you with no charge BUT i had to order a box to make my account active so i did at end of SEPT which i was charged for but no clue whats up with that as no one will write me back and i still have no been able to complain about fall LE which i would like to do via phone, next time i call amex ill see if they have a number for PS........

i think you will be fine as they can see old info so they say and don't you get an email when you reach a certain status? my referrals are on my account with the correct amount just the names are missing of the friends + such that used my link......

I'm sure you will be fine once PS decides to come out of hiding, does you account show the correct number of referrals?


----------



## Tanya Bachirev (Oct 7, 2014)

I have the same problem, got reply from PS that my October box is for free, but in Recurring Payments I see 39.95$ charge.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 7, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> I'm supposed to have a referral box for Oct, but when I click on "recurring payments" it is showing a charge of $39.99. I have emailed them but of course they are too busy to respond. However, the money has not been charged to my credit card, so maybe it will be free.
> 
> Is anyone else supposed to get a free box for October and having the same problem?
> 
> ...





Tanya Bachirev said:


> I have the same problem, got reply from PS that my October box is for free, but in Recurring Payments I see 39.95$ charge.



they just wrote me.....

*As long as your account remains active, you will receive your bonus box during the next month you will have paid for, which in your case will be October! We haven't shipped any October boxes yet, but you'll receive tracking information once we have!*

*********************

......after looking at account I THINK what the charge means is that the box has not been billed yet which is super confusing + totally backwards from any sense especially b/c they use the term amount paid......

for SEPT my amount paid says $0.00 yet i PAID by credit card, so since i paid, says pending + it may have shipped, I have a zero balance due for that box

for OCT my amount paid says $39.95 yet I have NOT PAID nor will I as it is a free box, but if it follows the SEPT logic when it's pending, ready to ship and pulls from either a free box or charges a credit card, it will say $0.00 like the SEPT box 

if this backwards theory is correct and if your account says amount paid Oct 2014 $39.95 and your next shipment says OCT and status/next payment is NOV (unless you cancelled after buying a box since new website) then you will be:

a. charged $39.95 for OCT box that ships w/a reoccurring monthly sub 

or

b. only seeing an amount paid of $39.95 but it is pulled from your free referral boxes 

or

c. only seeing an amount paid of $39.95 but it is pulled from your 3, 6 or 12 month subscription

or

d. seeing amount paid of either $39.95/$29.95/$0.00 b/c you used a code or paid full in OCT

(if you used a code in OCT it may say $39.95/$0.00 but either way, only charged your card, $29.95 if you used a $10 off code....)

THEN after it is pending or shipped the amount paid will change to $0.00

(i did not use tax on any amounts)

anyone who ordered a box in OCT what does account say in amount paid if you used code?


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 7, 2014)

I am seeing choice B, a $39.95 charge, but my credit card hasn't been charged. We'll see what happens!


----------



## jebest (Oct 7, 2014)

They said on FB that I did not need to do anything, but I don't trust them lol So I will just wait and see.


----------



## CLovee (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok, I'm having a different problem &amp; wondering if anyone else is experiencing it. When I log on to the new site and go to my account it doesn't show any of my old orders or a credit card on the account or an active subscription?!?


----------



## StaceyB (Oct 7, 2014)

This is going to be my second box. I log on because I haven't been charged. I have an account but no history, no payment nothing... Ugh. I've always heard wonderful things about their customer service but all I can get is a automatic response saying they are busy. Not making a good impression. Is there any other box even close to popsugar? Thanks ladies!!


----------



## CLovee (Oct 7, 2014)

StaceyB said:


> This is going to be my second box. I log on because I haven't been charged. I have an account but no history, no payment nothing... Ugh. I've always heard wonderful things about their customer service but all I can get is a automatic response saying they are busy. Not making a good impression. Is there any other box even close to popsugar? Thanks ladies!!


Same thing is happening to me!!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 7, 2014)

CLovee said:


> Ok, I'm having a different problem &amp; wondering if anyone else is experiencing it. When I log on to the new site and go to my account it doesn't show any of my old orders or a credit card on the account or an active subscription?!?





StaceyB said:


> This is going to be my second box. I log on because I haven't been charged. I have an account but no history, no payment nothing... Ugh. I've always heard wonderful things about their customer service but all I can get is a automatic response saying they are busy. Not making a good impression. Is there any other box even close to popsugar? Thanks ladies!!



unless someone ordered after sept 16th, no one has any old orders....i do not have a credit card on file either and i bought a box at the end of september! i don't plan on filling it in as i have my referral boxes that should be coming!!

not cool of them to do this to people who are obsessed!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

it's really bizarre that they would shut down for a week claiming a BIG announcement - something so amazing that they have to close for a week!! then POP back up with 3 random boxes of non-surprise items......yet, they do LE boxes quite frequently and have not shut down for a week to put those on their website - then poof + all customer accounts need password resets and PS destroyed the old user data! strange! who knows, perhaps they deleted all of the evidence!


----------



## CLovee (Oct 7, 2014)

So do we need to resub?


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 7, 2014)

It was very bad timing for them to sell intro subscriptions on Ruelala around the same time they overhauled their website.  Now they will have a bunch of new subscribers (in addition to the current ones) that are going to be peeved with all of the problems of the new website.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 8, 2014)

I have 5 referrals which equals 3 months free, but now it says my status is VIP which is 6 months free I hope its a mistake in my favor.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Oct 8, 2014)

What's the best PSMH coupon code right now?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 8, 2014)

So my tracking updated and I'm getting the September box and not October... I wanna sign up again to get the October box.. ugh

Any codes out there to use?

Thanks so much guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm annoyed. It takes so long for boxes shipped to make it to Wisconsin, so when people are getting theirs around the 4th, mine will be 17th. Bummed that boxes aren't shipped yet. I'm ready for my popsugar fix.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 8, 2014)

pbpink said:


> anyone who ordered a box in OCT what does account say in amount paid if you used code?


I cancelled on my main account, then reactivated it using the $10 OFF code. In amount paid it says $0.00 BUT my card was charged $29.95 on 10/3, when I ordered the box. However, this is already weird for me, because in the past, even though I've used a code, I still get charged CA sales tax, so the box is around $32.xx. But this time, it didn't. Not complaining over here, but I just find it very confusing.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 8, 2014)

I realize there were a bunch of changes, but I'm starting to get a little cranky at PS.

I didn't realize that when the site changed over, all of our referral links changed too. I referred a friend using the old link I always use right after the site was back up and after it didn't show up, I checked the referral section and saw the link had changed. My friend emailed CS letting them know about the error and giving them the new link. CS took a week to email her back and said that they applied a referral credit to my account, only they didn't. I guess I can email them now and wait another week to hear back. It's just annoying because it's my fifth referral and I finally qualify for 3 free months, only I can't cash in.

Whew, there. Sorry. It just seems to be one thing after another since the change. I'm trying to be patient, but they're taking a long time to get their crap together.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmm...  Well, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one with issues.

I also was under the impression that my October box was free from referrals.  Only with ZERO way to check since there's no longer any history, I don't know for sure.  

Plus, it says I was charged $39.95 but I wasn't (thankfully) according to my credit card.

However, I cancelled, thinking OMG Noooo!!  I want to use a coupon!

Now it says cancelled but it also will let me cancel my subscription again!  As if it wasn't cancelled at all. :\ 

I just hope the regular box charges for the month have gone out and I still get my October box.  Especially since it seems like CS is swamped.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 8, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So my tracking updated and I'm getting the September box and not October... I wanna sign up again to get the October box.. ugh
> 
> Any codes out there to use?
> 
> Thanks so much guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh no--they are shipping out Sept boxes still but not October--that's pretty underwhelming bc it's Oct 8. Let it go, PS. You're not going to make September happen.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a sneaking suspicion that someone at Popsugar may lose their job over this debacle of an upgrade.  I can only guess at how unhappy some people are at how terribly this has gone.  Not counting us subscribers, I mean.


----------



## atomic (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't really understand what they were thinking. Taking a website down for a week is unheard of in this day and age, and the only "positive" change that occurred was that there are more boxes (none of which I'm interested in, tbh). I mean, I could somewhat understand the downtime if they were upgrading the site to run more efficiently and make it more intuitive, but that doesn't seem to be the case - people were unable to login afterwards, subscription information is missing, the box is delayed, etc. What was the point of it, if it just made the website more difficult to use?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 8, 2014)

I might be in the minority here, but I actually like the new website visually. There were SO many new subscriptions that totally copied PSMH layout_ [FabFitFun is the most successful clone so far, but there were other smaller ones, too]_, I'm not surprised at all they've decided to upgrade it to a new look.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 8, 2014)

atomic said:


> I don't really understand what they were thinking. Taking a website down for a week is unheard of in this day and age, and the only "positive" change that occurred was that there are more boxes (none of which I'm interested in, tbh). I mean, I could somewhat understand the downtime if they were upgrading the site to run more efficiently and make it more intuitive, but that doesn't seem to be the case - people were unable to login afterwards, subscription information is missing, the box is delayed, etc. What was the point of it, if it just made the website more difficult to use?


Maybe the new site is less expensive to run, or integrates better with their accounting or shipping software, or any number of internal reasons that might not be obvious to us.


----------



## atomic (Oct 8, 2014)

atomic said:


> I don't really understand what they were thinking. Taking a website down for a week is unheard of in this day and age, and the only "positive" change that occurred was that there are more boxes (none of which I'm interested in, tbh). I mean, I could somewhat understand the downtime if they were upgrading the site to run more efficiently and make it more intuitive, but that doesn't seem to be the case - people were unable to login afterwards, subscription information is missing, the box is delayed, etc. What was the point of it, if it just made the website more difficult to use?





MoiSurtout said:


> Maybe the new site is less expensive to run, or integrates better with their accounting or shipping software, or any number of internal reasons that might not be obvious to us.


It could be a software upgrade or another related technical change, but I don't understand why they would make such a fuss about it if the improvements would be hidden to visitors of the site.

I was really looking forward to the October box and I still plan on getting it, but the problems with the site are just making it more of a hassle than it should be.


----------



## PureGrace1982 (Oct 8, 2014)

So has anyone actually been charged for the October box?  

I'm on the monthly subscription and haven't been charged yet.  I filled out my information when the new site launched a few weeks ago.  I emailed PopSugar about it but only got a form email saying they received a high volume of emails and would get back to me soon.


----------



## kkrn83 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am really hoping this month is better. I had no problems with my boxes until last month. A box was said to be initiated and that never went anywhere, so I contacted Fed Ex who said it more than likely never shipped. After speaking with multiple different people a box was sent out to me which I received at the very end of the month. It was missing the Oribe hair spray, the brownie packaging was open and it expired in 2 days. Then, I received another box a few days later (perhaps my original one?) which wasn't sealed at all and many things were missing from that box (hairspray, brownie, chocolates, ect). Usually customer service has been prompt in the past and this time it was a big hassle. I hope things are better this month! I was finally charged for my October box. I hope it gets here and in better condition than last month.


----------



## kaitlyntidwell (Oct 8, 2014)

PureGrace1982 said:


> So has anyone actually been charged for the October box?
> 
> I'm on the monthly subscription and haven't been charged yet.  I filled out my information when the new site launched a few weeks ago.  I emailed PopSugar about it but only got a form email saying they received a high volume of emails and would get back to me soon.


I'm also on monthly subscription and I haven't been charged yet either. I did get a reply finally from PopSugar today though. I had asked them if the website redo had booted out all subscriptions and if I needed to resubscribe, here's what they said. Hope this helps!

Hi Katie,

Thanks for reaching out! We haven't run billing for October, but we will be this week! If you have an existing subscription, there's no need to resubscribe as your subscription will continue as normal with this month's billing. If you have any additional questions, please let us know and we'd be more than happy to assist!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 8, 2014)

I know it has always said on the website that boxes ship BY the 15th but I have gotten completely spoiled by getting my boxes early. In the past, I would have already had my box by now. Or it would be well on its way.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 8, 2014)

What a fiasco. I'm in the it says I've been charged but my card doesn't show group. If they were so overwhelmed why did they run a deal to get new subs? Wouldn't it have been smarter to wait until next month? And the site does not look that different than the old one. I've seen my husband do server migrations and they don't take a day much less a week. Someone screwed up.


----------



## StaceyB (Oct 8, 2014)

Any spoilers???


----------



## sandyeggos (Oct 8, 2014)

So after being pretty dormant on subscription boxes, I bought into the hype of PopSugar making changes to their boxes and resubbed. I'm hoping everyone's ordering issues get resolved, becuase this seems pretty widespread. I surprisingly had zero issues with ordering my Oct box.

I'm hoping for a candle, tea box, dark lip color, book? Anyone else ready for a spoiler?


----------



## kierstencliff (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a little mad that they haven't billed anyone yet. I'm so used to them just doing it on the first so I didn't even think about it and my bank account will seriously be pushing it this month. Hopefully they hold off for a little bit more so I can cover it.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 9, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I'm a little mad that they haven't billed anyone yet. I'm so used to them just doing it on the first so I didn't even think about it and my bank account will seriously be pushing it this month. Hopefully they hold off for a little bit more so I can cover it.


mine was billed on 10.1 I posted that back on the the first and a few people were also billed since then...


----------



## blank2aa (Oct 9, 2014)

Did anyone else's chocolates taste old in the September box?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 9, 2014)

I got billed on the 4th, but as usual it's taking forever and a day to initiate shipping.


----------



## Jenn10 (Oct 9, 2014)

blank2aa said:


> Did anyone else's chocolates taste old in the September box?


Mine all melted away..


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 9, 2014)

I do like the look and layout of the new site better, though not sure it was worth a week of down time. Other than the fact that my box hasn't shipped yet, I don't have any complaints. Luckily I have other subs to hold me over until it does, so I'm not real stressed about it, but I do SO look forward to my PSMH every month so I want it as soon as possible!


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 9, 2014)

blank2aa said:


> Did anyone else's chocolates taste old in the September box?


Not mine.. I devoured that bag soo fast. Then I went on the hunt for more, couldn't find them in a store, and ended up swapping for a bag! I'm not a huge chocolate person but I friggin love those little salty crunchy chocolate squares!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm...  Well, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one with issues.
> 
> I also was under the impression that my October box was free from referrals.  Only with ZERO way to check since there's no longer any history, I don't know for sure.
> 
> ...



remember that it says amount paid not charged so if it says $39.95 like mine that is showing that the box is paid i assume by having a free box credit - my date is Oct 4th, so i would think they would send out first those who have an earlier paid amount date but who knows!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 9, 2014)

CLovee said:


> So do we need to resub?


do you have a monthly, 3, 6 or 12 sub? then NO

if you ordered a box last time and cancelled then YES

what does your account show?


----------



## pbpink (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> mine was billed on 10.1 I posted that back on the the first and a few people were also billed since then...


what type of sub do you have?

hopefully yours will be mailed out sooner as well!


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Oct 9, 2014)

Since it seems like we're going to get our October boxes late this month, I wish that PopSugar would put out a spoiler or two.

I would love to receive: Sophie Kinsella's new book, some type of Halloween specialty candy similar to the rice crispy bar they sent out one year, a comfy throw, a pumpkin lotion/candle/body wash.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 9, 2014)

Popsugar is saying on Facebook that there aren't issues this month...which is frustrating beyond belief. When billing doesn't happen til (what I'm assuming will be) the 10th, and shipping 2 weeks after when it normally ships...there are CLEARLY problems.

I want to say something in response, but I'm also one of those annoying people that cancels and resubscribes all the time on different e-mail addresses, so it feels like maybe I don't have a place to complain since I already skirt the rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> Popsugar is saying on Facebook that there aren't issues this month...which is frustrating beyond belief. When billing doesn't happen til (what I'm assuming will be) the 10th, and shipping 2 weeks after when it normally ships...there are CLEARLY problems.
> 
> I want to say something in response, but I'm also one of those annoying people that cancels and resubscribes all the time on different e-mail addresses, so it feels like maybe I don't have a place to complain since I already skirt the rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If their aren't any issues this month, then why do we not see ANY box pictures online yet? LOL.  We should be seeing numerous boxes online already by now.  

Just another lie and dancing around the issue by them, yet again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 9, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> If their aren't any issues this month, then why do we not see ANY box pictures online yet? LOL.  We should be seeing numerous boxes online already by now.
> 
> Just another lie and dancing around the issue by them, yet again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exactly. And I'm usually a PopSugar apologist, but this seems particularly aggravating.

This was the exchange on Facebook:


 
Theresa B.: Popsugar, maybe you could send out a mass email relieving everyone's concerns about the website problems and delayed shipping? Not having any kind of statement acknowledging the issues is more concerning than an email saying "don't worry, we're working it out!"
Just an observation.
 
PopSugar Must Have: Don't worry, there aren't any generalized issues, or else we would've notified everyone! We did send an email to everyone when the new website launched letting people know that if they had any issues, to contact us. All of the personal questions that people are posting are all resolved via our Customer Support!
 
 
It made my blood boil a little bit. Especially since I just resubscribed and have already been charged. Again, I know I technically skirt the rules...but that doesn't mean there aren't issues...


----------



## jebest (Oct 9, 2014)

My account is basically wiped clean now,no address on file, no credit card, nothing. I really don't know what to do about it, I don't want to resubscribe then be charged twice or not resubscribe and miss out on October box. Ugh


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 9, 2014)

jebest said:


> My account is basically wiped clean now,no address on file, no credit card, nothing. I really don't know what to do about it, I don't want to resubscribe then be charged twice or not resubscribe and miss out on October box. Ugh


Don't resubscribe. That happened to all former subscribers with the site change. You are still subscribed. They say that after billing and shipping for this month, your subscription will show up again.


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 9, 2014)

OiiO said:


> They are sending me October box for review, and it should arrive by 13th according to the email. I'll post spoilers if nobody else does when I get it.


@OiiO--I guess we are going to have to count on you for spoilers!  So far, you are the only who has a possible ship date!


----------



## StaceyB (Oct 9, 2014)

They finally responded to my email after I blasted them on their Facebook page. They said they even though my account looks wiped clean that I am still subscribed. That I will be billed in a few days like always. :-/.. So glad I didn't resub!!!!


----------



## CLovee (Oct 9, 2014)

jebest said:


> My account is basically wiped clean now,no address on file, no credit card, nothing. I really don't know what to do about it, I don't want to resubscribe then be charged twice or not resubscribe and miss out on October box. Ugh


I had the same issue and was really confused and worried I wluldnt get a box. Here is what pop sugar said to my email:

"Hi Courtney,

Thanks for reaching out. Per the text on your Subscriptions page, tracking information for any purchases made prior to September 16, 2014 will not be displayed below. Your tracking information will be displayed starting with your October 2014 box. I'm confirming that your subscription is still active! If you have any additional questions, please let us know and we'd be more than happy to assist!"


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> @OiiO--I guess we are going to have to count on you for spoilers!  So far, you are the only who has a possible ship date!


I don't know if I can even wait that long, so I'm stalking Instagram daily in hopes that some other blogger received their box early, haha! Too bad they never provide with a tracking number for review boxes, at least I'd know when to expect it.


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm very sad to report there will be no mail on the 13th. On the upside, it's a holiday! Columbus Day. Since they haven't charged a lot of cards yet, I'm guessing this box is just going out later than usual.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sad that they're shipping later than they have lately this month too, but to be fair it's always been "by the 15th." I feel spoiled now that it's usually the first week, but there seem to be a few months every year they really push the deadline.  I wish they'd give us a spoiler to help make the wait seem not as long.

ETA: Looks like I was just charged


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 9, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I'm sad that they're shipping later than they have lately this month too, but to be fair it's always been "by the 15th." I feel spoiled now that it's usually the first week, but there seem to be a few months every year they really push the deadline.  I wish they'd give us a spoiler to help make the wait seem not as long.
> 
> ETA: Looks like I was just charged


When you're right, you're right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might have been a little overzealous with my criticism. I guess I just wish they'd give more updates...but we'll get our boxes when we get them!


----------



## zeesa (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all - I'm sure this has already been addressed but I'm wondering if anyone has been granted a free referral month after the website update? My referrals aren't there anymore. Also, HI - I'm Julie and I'm new to this forum!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 9, 2014)

Question time, since PS sent out the email in response to those of us who reached out to them about not having our credit cards charged yet, has anyone now been charged? The email says they are running the billing this week, but tomorrow is Friday, and I still haven't been charged. I know once the wheels are in motion, I'll get my box. But with the billing confusion, if they don't take my money, they won't send me my box, and I will be sad.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 9, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> When you're right, you're right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might have been a little overzealous with my criticism. I guess I just wish they'd give more updates...but we'll get our boxes when we get them!


I don't know about you, but for me it's never soon enough!  It's silly, but I'm checking this form several times a day hoping the contents have been leaked somehow.



fancyfarmer said:


> Question time, since PS sent out the email in response to those of us who reached out to them about not having our credit cards charged yet, has anyone now been charged? The email says they are running the billing this week, but tomorrow is Friday, and I still haven't been charged. I know once the wheels are in motion, I'll get my box. But with the billing confusion, if they don't take my money, they won't send me my box, and I will be sad.


I've been charged. Not sure if it matters, but I'm also a really low subscription number.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 9, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I don't know about you, but for me it's never soon enough!  It's silly, but I'm checking this form several times a day hoping the contents have been leaked somehow.


People on Facebook are losing their ever loving minds, so I don't feel so bad for a little refreshing on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> Exactly. And I'm usually a PopSugar apologist, but this seems particularly aggravating.
> 
> This was the exchange on Facebook:
> 
> ...


Here is where I have a problem with their lies...

" We did send an email to everyone when the new website launched letting people know that if they had any issues, to contact us. All of the personal questions that people are posting are all resolved via our Customer Support!"

1. People can contact them until their fingers fall off, it doesn't mean they are RESPONDING to those emails in adequate time.  It shouldn't take 4-7 days to get a response back, especially about time sensitive stuff involving a good chunk of money. 

2. All of the personal questions are NOT resolved, or everybody would have their answers, and we wouldn't be sitting here in the unknown still.  I sent an email, I still haven't heard back, that was on Oct 1st.  

So their answer is full of crap.  They typically take a couple weeks staggering shipments out the warehouse doors.  They claim to have boxes out by 15th of the month.  That is next Wednesday.  I'd like for them to explain how ALL the boxes ordered so far are going to be shipped by next Wednesday.  And are they going to ship first those who paid first?  Or is it going to be a crap shoot and people who paid on the first getting boxes last... or is everybody just going to get a late box, if any box at all at this point, lol.  

Guess we'll all find out soon enough... :-\


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 10, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Here is where I have a problem with their lies...
> 
> " We did send an email to everyone when the new website launched letting people know that if they had any issues, to contact us. All of the personal questions that people are posting are all resolved via our Customer Support!"
> 
> ...


It was a similar thing last December after Black Friday. We all got boxes, just a little late. I just wish the communication was better. As long as I get shipping by the 15th, I'll be good.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 10, 2014)

Because I'm a planner and schedule my entire life out on my google Calendar -- here's what I discovered last year.   They typically DO bill the first.  However, the boxes (at least mine) never shipped out until the friday of the first FULL week of the month.  So.... based on their historical methods.... boxes should be shipping today.  HOWEVER.... I do think they were still trying to make September 'happen'.   I know I typically order my gift to myself on the 20th-25th of each month.   I received my second September box yesterday.   Whoops!   I'm sending it back, BUT.... i'm really in no hurry to re-gift for October.   I think there are issues that need worked out - and I'll go ahead and wait and see if the box reflects that before ordering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm going crazy... spoiler please!!!


----------



## ashleynbaker2004 (Oct 10, 2014)

What really bothers me is the way PopSugar is handling all of this madness. Lucky for me, I e-mailed them and got a response from them in 24 hours. Having said that, it was not the response I was looking for because they ensured me that everything would be handled with my account by today and still nothing has happened. I know they still have some time before today is over, but a majority of people seem to still be having issues. I highly doubt all of our troubles will be handled by the end of the day.

It really makes me mad for several reasons:

A. They haven't done anything to diffuse the situation. (They could have at least put out a spoiler, give a discount for the troubles, or include an extra item in everyone's box as an "I'm sorry for your troubles". Instead they half way reply to everyone and act like their small response is going to satisfy the customer.)

B- The fact that they are denying that there even are any issues is really disturbing

C. I'm willing to bet that this is going to be a crap box and we are all going to be highly disappointed considering all the troubles we all have experienced.

I so wish there was a box that was even remotely as good and I would totally jump ship! This is becoming quite ridiculous and I am highly disappointed!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 10, 2014)

Man, I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and calm down.....


----------



## christinef (Oct 10, 2014)

If it makes everyone feel better, I think there are some spoilers on instagram! If you go to #musthavebox the user glossmenagerie put four pictures up, there isn't a picture of the booklet that says October, but there is a picture of part of the box. And she put #popsugarselect so I think it was a box sent to a blogger. I don't know how to do spoilers so read at your own risk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*

*

*

*

*

*

**K Hall Designs shea butter/olive oil triple milled soap

**Mine Chalkboard soy message ceramic candle

**Dean and Deluca pumpkin spice maltballs

That is all that she has pictures of, so not the full box but I definitely think they could be spoilers!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2014)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> Man, I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and calm down.....


we have issues!!

still think it's shady all of our data vanished!!

I asked them about a neiman box for this year and they said they could not tell me


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> we have issues!!
> 
> still think it's shady all of our data vanished!!
> 
> I asked them about a neiman box for this year and they said they could not tell me


They never give info about special edition boxes in advance. They wouldn't even acknowledge that there would be a fall box, lol!

With the data, it's clearly a bug with the new page. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that after shipping this month, the orders will show up on that page like they said. If they don't...that's a really big problem.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> we have issues!!
> 
> still think it's shady all of our data vanished!!


I get that it's annoying, I really do. I just think the level of freakout around here is a bit excessive. Hopefully it will be a great box and everyone can focus on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 10, 2014)

christinef said:


> If it makes everyone feel better, I think there are some spoilers on instagram! If you go to #musthavebox the user glossmenagerie put four pictures up, there isn't a picture of the booklet that says October, but there is a picture of part of the box. And she put #popsugarselect so I think it was a box sent to a blogger. I don't know how to do spoilers so read at your own risk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'm not into bar soap (who is, these days?), but the other two items look solid.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2014)

My bf uses bar soap like it's going out of style so he'll love it.  The other two items seem nice.

Um so I never even logged into my PS account since the new website change over...I had no idea it was such a bfd, I just had to change my password, but other than that my account looks fine I just don't have billing history, which isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 10, 2014)

zeesa said:


> Hi all - I'm sure this has already been addressed but I'm wondering if anyone has been granted a free referral month after the website update? My referrals aren't there anymore. Also, HI - I'm Julie and I'm new to this forum!


Hi and welcome!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 10, 2014)

WeeeellllllI i do appreciate the four pictures that were posted by the Instagram user, but what kind of sick individual will do this to us. 4 pictures one of the inside of a box where's the card? where are rest of the items? what is going on ?? this is too much.

Lmao... i can't wait until October is over.. what a very strange month for EVERYTHING!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 10, 2014)

I have to say, I think it's very strange to only post 3 items. And the picture of the malt balls was awful, it was a melted blob. Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate any spoiler at this point, but it's just very strange.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> My bf uses bar soap like it's going out of style so he'll love it.  The other two items seem nice.
> 
> Um so I never even logged into my PS account since the new website change over...I had no idea it was such a bfd, I just had to change my password, but other than that my account looks fine I just don't have billing history, which isn't a big deal to me.


LOL! This is my favorite comment about the new website, could not agree more. I'm a little annoyed by the delay of billing, but I definitely don't need order history right away. Not a big thing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

I think she gets review boxes from Popsugar, I know the last time this happened the girl posted a photo of the box with tissue paper covering everything teasing her coming blog post. Well, spoilers came out before her blog post ever did. This person probably is doing something similar. We'll probably see the rest of the spoilers before this girl ever finishes posting all the photos.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2014)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> I get that it's annoying, I really do. I just think the level of freakout around here is a bit excessive. Hopefully it will be a great box and everyone can focus on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i am totally joking!! 

*******************************

look at this BOX

it is a french sub box that is going international, not sure when to US but in UK + Japan now

about $20/per month....

http://www.mylittlebox.co.uk/home

http://www.mylittlebox.fr/concept.html (the french site)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> LOL! This is my favorite comment about the new website, could not agree more. I'm a little annoyed by the delay of billing, but I definitely don't need order history right away. Not a big thing.


I didn't even realize it was delayed.  I recall the days when PS billed and shipped whenever they freaking felt like it, sometimes it was WAY late into the month. Is that what the freaking out is about, that they didn't bill on the 1st...wait...I don't even care...

What I DO care about is if my malt balls show up looking like that IG pic, a pile of pumpkin spice poop.  No thank you.  Melted goodies IS something to lose your sh*t over.  Seriously who wants that?  I can deal with a broken cookie or melty fudge...mmm they should send pumpkin fudge. How good would that be?


----------



## Shellsthename (Oct 10, 2014)

OMG this lady on instagram showing 3 spoiler pics is seriously killing me!! For the love of God, PLEASE post all of the items!!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Oct 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i am totally joking!!
> 
> *******************************
> 
> ...



I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i am totally joking!!
> 
> *******************************
> 
> ...


That box looks ADORABLE! I hope it comes here soon!


----------



## jebest (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok so far it's about $40 value.. this lady is mean to tease lol


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> That box looks ADORABLE! I hope it comes here soon!





Tianakay said:


> I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!



just looked - pics on IG, google + youtube, it seems to be big in france! so simple yet so nice....

i LOVE that pineapple sarong in the summer box and the cute themes of each box.....

the company was bought by a larger company so they could take it international, i hope the US is next!! i did a conversion on uk price but it seem's like a 10/15 box when i looked at all the countries........


----------



## Sara Dorne (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi I'm new here so please forgive me if this question has been asked before but on my account it says i was billed the 5th of this month but it hasn't reflected on my bank account.  Anyone else had this problem? Sorry again if this has already been discussed! Thanks!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, a lot of people have been noting the same issue. PS said that they'll be charging soon - Hang Tight!!


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am probably in the minority but the idea of



Spoiler



pumpkin spice maltballs


makes me gag. Especially in the photo that the woman posted on Instagram where they clearly did not survive the mailing.  The other two items are pretty underwhelming to me.  I hope there is more!


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe they are waiting for cooler weather to mail the pumpkin malt balls! Lol. Really hoping we get a gift card from Dean and Deluca too. That would be awesome!

Anyone else still thinking there will be a book?

Yesterday a friend gave me a stick of Pumpkin-flavored gum. Weird ... but good if you need a pumpkin fix.


----------



## sylarana (Oct 10, 2014)

Based on those items, I'm hoping my cancellation went through before billing. I wanted to cancel after this month and waited until it said I was billed in my account .. of course it immediately went to no further shipments .. so I have no idea if I will receive the box or not. And CS seems to be taking an extended vacation ... so weird.

(Maybe julep bought popsugar? )


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Oct 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> just looked - pics on IG, google + youtube, it seems to be big in france! so simple yet so nice....
> 
> i LOVE that pineapple sarong in the summer box and the cute themes of each box.....
> 
> the company was bought by a larger company so they could take it international, i hope the US is next!! i did a conversion on uk price but it seem's like a 10/15 box when i looked at all the countries........


I really hope it comes to the US soon. I found this box recently and fell in love so I does hope it comes here!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 10, 2014)

nystateofmind5 said:


> I really hope it comes to the US soon. I found this box recently and fell in love so I does hope it comes here!!


I asked them and they said they have no plans to do so


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i am totally joking!!
> 
> *******************************
> 
> ...


I asked a few weeks back and they have no plans to launch in the US


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

sylarana said:


> (Maybe julep bought popsugar? )


hahahhaha... scared my dogs from laughing at this!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I didn't even realize it was delayed.  I recall the days when PS billed and shipped whenever they freaking felt like it, sometimes it was WAY late into the month. Is that what the freaking out is about, that they didn't bill on the 1st...wait...I don't even care...
> 
> What I DO care about is if my malt balls show up looking like that IG pic, a pile of pumpkin spice poop.  No thank you.  Melted goodies IS something to lose your sh*t over.  Seriously who wants that?  I can deal with a broken cookie or melty fudge...mmm they should send pumpkin fudge. How good would that be?


Definitely! Though I got melted chocolate from them once and they sent me another one. The food stuff never bothers me that much because it's always a low value item in the box. But I hope I don't get melted malt balls!!


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Oct 10, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I asked them and they said they have no plans to do so


Oh man. That really stinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I asked a few weeks back and they have no plans to launch in the US


I sent a message today asking, what a shame! reminds me a tiny bit of daily candy before she got bought out! perhaps the U.S. has too many already?!?

I really want that sarong and they just did a collab with DVF, cute scarf too!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2014)

jebest said:


> Ok so far it's about $40 value.. this lady is mean to tease lol


well someone is not happy either!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm on my phone, can you see what she wrote!! I think it attached!

OMG!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 10, 2014)

so far, those three spoilers do nothing for me. I was waiting to use my Rue La La code until this week and just never got around to it, now I am thinking of holding off until November. On another note, I got my second September box today. I haven't looked at the brownie, hopefully not expired, probably is though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 10, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> so far, those three spoilers do nothing for me. I was waiting to use my Rue La La code until this week and just never got around to it, now I am thinking of holding off until November. On another note, I got my second September box today. I haven't looked at the brownie, hopefully not expired, probably is though.


 I don't like the  spoilers either.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry ladies, I still don't have the box in my hands, or I would have showered you with spoiler pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't get why she is only showing 3 items? I mean is there only 3 items in the box  lol


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 10, 2014)

She's a blogger so she could be only showing three in order to get people to her blog, its pretty smart if you think about it... I won't lie I've been to her instagram like three times today to see if there are any more and then when I saw she had a blog I clicked there too. This morning right when the spoilers came out it was online and now its a blank page which I can assume it crashed because of too much traffic.


----------



## CLovee (Oct 10, 2014)

That brownie from last month was terrible.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 11, 2014)

The most annoying part about not being charged yet and not knowing when is having to constantly watch the account and make sure I have the right amount in there for whenever they decide to charge. If I at least had a date I could just check then. It also makes me want to spend it on something else. I really want that candle, hope it's a real spoiler. I want a throw so bad. Also I really want gloves.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 11, 2014)

I will go to her blog if it shows what is in the box, I want to know if it is worth ordering!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

I know I should be doing something other than staring at the computer screen today, since it's Saturday. However, the weather is awful here. Anyway, I still have not been charged. I wish PS would have said in the email they sent, that they were going to start charging this week, and not that they were charging this week. Now, I am still waiting for a charge to show up, and it's the weekend, so of course they aren't working on it until next week, when according to Facebook, they are suppose to start shipping. I am not a new subscriber, and I don't cancel every month and resub with a coupon, I I just say signed up. So, I am still not understanding the hold up. Okay, rant over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree w some comments about the beauty blogger. I'm way more curious about her looking for spoilers. BUT. I found ramblingsofasuburbanmom by searching for details and I am now hooked. I mean I totally dig her w my morning cup of coffee. Part of my routine. The beauty blogger not being responsive is kinda odd and annoying. But that's because im excited to understand popsugarmusthave contents. I just found myself annoyed more than curious about her blog from the lack of details. I get it. I just want my popsugar. Pooh.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 11, 2014)

So, looked at my brownie from the new Sept. box, the brownie expired on 9/30 and the chocolates have the white oxidization to them.


----------



## TheaC (Oct 11, 2014)

I like to think that the beauty blogger only received three items as a promotion. The box would come sooner or later.


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Oct 11, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I agree w some comments about the beauty blogger. I'm way more curious about her looking for spoilers. BUT. I found ramblingsofasuburbanmom by searching for details and I am now hooked. I mean I totally dig her w my morning cup of coffee. Part of my routine. The beauty blogger not being responsive is kinda odd and annoying. But that's because im excited to understand popsugarmusthave contents. I just found myself annoyed more than curious about her blog from the lack of details. I get it. I just want my popsugar. Pooh.


I found ramblingsofasuburbanmom by searching as well (back in the beginning of September for September spoilers) and it's one of my favorite blogs!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2014)

nystateofmind5 said:


> I found ramblingsofasuburbanmom by searching as well (back in the beginning of September for September spoilers) and it's one of my favorite blogs!!


I like her blog more than MSA  because I agree with her reviews more.  MSA and I have different taste


----------



## Kendra Ackerman (Oct 11, 2014)

I STILL haven't been billed by PS. I'm new and joined last month with a code form Ruelala. If you want to talk to anyone from PS I would go to their facebook page, typically you get a response from them within 12 hours, vs. going through the proper channels and emailing them. Also I'm pretty dang disgusted(being a new member) with their billing/shipping. AND not at all thrilled with the spoilers. The only thing I would use of the three would be the malted milk balls, because my son LOVES them. The others would end up being re-gifted at Christmas. Considering this box costs $40, not worth it to me. I was really really hoping October's box would rock my socks off because of the debacle dealing with them for the last month has been. I guess its a good thing they haven't billed me yet...super sad though that's the only good thing. PS I wanted so so badly to love you....but you're going to have to put a LITTLE work into our relationship though.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I like her blog more than MSA  because I agree with her reviews more.  MSA and I have different taste





nystateofmind5 said:


> I found ramblingsofasuburbanmom by searching as well (back in the beginning of September for September spoilers) and it's one of my favorite blogs!!





wisconsin gal said:


> I agree w some comments about the beauty blogger. I'm way more curious about her looking for spoilers. BUT. I found ramblingsofasuburbanmom by searching for details and I am now hooked. I mean I totally dig her w my morning cup of coffee. Part of my routine. The beauty blogger not being responsive is kinda odd and annoying. But that's because im excited to understand popsugarmusthave contents. I just found myself annoyed more than curious about her blog from the lack of details. I get it. I just want my popsugar. Pooh.


You guys are so sweet!  I would be posting those spoilers if I knew as fast as I could!  We need to know about our PopSugar!!!


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Popsugar sent the beauty blogger the box to leak the contents to drum up sales for it. They're probably not happy that she's only leaked three of the (probably lesser value) items so hopefully she won't get a freebie box next time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(yes, I am annoyed that she's not leaking the rest of the items, hah)


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 11, 2014)

UPDATE! (but nothing super exciting) instagram user balancinghome just posted a picture of the October box but no new spoilers.... UGH


----------



## OiiO (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, my mail lady came and my box wasn't there, so I will most likely get it on Tuesday_ [no mail on Monday because of holiday]_. I'm sure someone else will leak the contents by then.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 11, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Well, my mail lady came and my box wasn't there, so I will most likely get it on Tuesday_ [no mail on Monday because of holiday]_. I'm sure someone else will leak the contents by then.


has anyone gotten tracking?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 11, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> UPDATE! (but nothing super exciting) instagram user balancinghome just posted a picture of the October box but no new spoilers.... UGH


WHY would someone do that?!


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 11, 2014)

These people are killing me!


----------



## roohound (Oct 11, 2014)

It seems to me that PS is putting bloggers up to doing crappy spoilers for free crap. No self respecting PS lover would post just 3 of the low end items or just a picture of the box. I had to laugh that the second blogger to post made sure she posted a pic of the October 2014 card with the box.

Sorry PS, I'm a grown ass adult - I don't get my jollies

playing silly games. The BS with your website combined with this jerking us around via bloggers has gotten old and tiresome. There are a lot more subscription boxes out there - I have no issues taking my money elsewhere.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

An I boxing is up on instagram. I don't know how to do spoilers. The user is @l_ryann. Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 11, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> An I boxing is up on instagram. I don't know how to do spoilers. The user is @l_ryann. Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omg finally!! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> An I boxing is up on instagram. I don't know how to do spoilers. The user is @l_ryann. Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. If you look her up on instagram, and click on the link in her bio, it takes you to her youtube video. Sorry, I didn't know how to post actual spoilers.


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 11, 2014)

The spoilers are:



1) Butter London Wink Eye Pencil Crayon (the blogger got 'Earl Grey', unclear if there are variations)

2) K. Hall Soap (blogger got 'Shore Line' scent)
3) Happy Socks (blogger got cheetah print)
4) Dean &amp; Deluca pumpkin maltballs
5) Nailed Kit nail art (Halloween-themed nail decals)
6) Clear glass photo frame held together by magnets (have no idea how to describe this)
7) Chalkboard soy candle

Unboxing video is here (warning: the blogger's pretty annoying):


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 11, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> The spoilers are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I'm excited for the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't want to give too much away, but it's a good assortment, and all stuff I will use. Plus DEFINITELY October themed!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you fancyfarmer for the heads up! OMG Just watched the PS October 2014 unboxing by Lyss Ryann in youtube and all I can say is great box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> The spoilers are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting it


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Thank you fancyfarmer for the heads up! OMG Just watched the PS October 2014 unboxing by Lyss Ryann in youtube and all I can say is great box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 11, 2014)

They're clearly trying to branch out by giving this box to bloggers that don't normally blog about this stuff. I understand their reasoning, but I'm so irritated that I had to sit through that video. 



Spoiler



I really love the candle, and the picture frame. Yes, I'm boring and basic, but I'm excited to get shit I'm actually going to use and not have to put up on the trade board.

I am excited to try Dean and Deluca since I never have. Interested in trying Butter London eyeliner, even though I sure as hell don't need more eyeliner.

Based on the conversation on the board about using bar soap earlier, I actually used the soap bar we received in one of the boxes a year or two ago maybe? And loved it, so maybe I'll use the soap after all. I just am not quite sure how to keep it from getting gunky. I took it out of the shower and put it in a disposable gladware thing.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the blogger is entertaining and the unboxing was on point :drive:  Thank you L_ryann!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> I think the blogger is entertaining and the unboxing was on point :drive: Thank you L_ryann!


I have to agree. I really appreciate the fact that she actually posted EVERYTHING, instead of those mean teasers the other bloggers posted. Now, all we need is PS to start taking our money, and sending boxes to those of us who are paying customers.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hooray for more spoilers!  This is kind of funny to me I'm a teacher and have been gifted the chalkboard candle and that frame (or a very similar one) a few times but I must say they are both really cute and I m excited to get more.  Definitely fun to have around the house or make great gifts.  It was nice to see her "meatballs" (i can't stop seeing them as that  now lol i know they aren't though) were not a melted mess.  The decals look so cute.  Ordering this box I know I may not love or need everything in it but I just think its so fun to get "surprises" in the mail and everything in this box will definitely find a happy home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope everyone else enjoys the box, if u have any chalk pens those are fun to use on the candle too.  Happy October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tessak (Oct 11, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> They're clearly trying to branch out by giving this box to bloggers that don't normally blog about this stuff. I understand their reasoning, but *I'm so irritated that I had to sit through that video.*


Agree. But I guess she won't be around for long since she's "literally dying"...


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 11, 2014)

I like her excitement!  That's how I feel when I open PopSugar!


----------



## Lisa80 (Oct 11, 2014)

Whew...glad I skipped this month


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 11, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I like her excitement!  That's how I feel when I open PopSugar!


I would have thought the video was okay if she hadn't said "oh my god" and "oh my gosh" quite literally probably 50 times, lol.

This box looks pretty good to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Oct 11, 2014)

OH MY GOSH.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 11, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Hooray for more spoilers!  This is kind of funny to me I'm a teacher and have been gifted the chalkboard candle and that frame (or a very similar one) a few times but I must say they are both really cute and I m excited to get more.  Definitely fun to have around the house or make great gifts.  It was nice to see her "meatballs" (i can't stop seeing them as that  now lol i know they aren't though) were not a melted mess.  The decals look so cute.  Ordering this box I know I may not love or need everything in it but I just think its so fun to get "surprises" in the mail and everything in this box will definitely find a happy home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope everyone else enjoys the box, if u have any chalk pens those are fun to use on the candle too.  Happy October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It reminds me of what I liked about the original PSMH boxes. It's a wide variety instead of ONE big ticket item and then smaller, lower value items. I feel like when we get one big ticket item...if you don't like that item, you won't like the box. This way, if I don't like one thing (the nail decals aren't quite for me), then I have a box full of similar things that I can still enjoy!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Very true it looks like a fun variety.  I get ya on the nail decals not for everyone but I think they are fun for a holiday, probably wouldn't use them on a regular basis but so cute for halloween.  I m surprised there was not a book in there for some reason I thought Gone Girl would be in this box w/ the movie being out and everything (have you read it?) Now I just gotta wait for it to get here. do da do lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 11, 2014)

Great variety of items -- my fav item is the nail decals.. Luv them!! I really didn't mind the wait for shipping but now I WANT MY BOX... Lol!!!


----------



## jebest (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks great but I still have not even been billed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2014)

I'll get my dollar value out of this box but I'm not super into it. I feel like I'll use the food item, frame, and socks and like those a lot, but the rest are items I'll probably regift. 

In the case of the decals they're something I might pay $3 for at CVS but not a big value added item. I hope our boxes get here before Halloween though--definitely don't want to get Halloween items after the holiday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope we get another of the Christmas nail wraps we got last year--those were really cute and lasted well imo. I used one pattern at Christmas and the other for Valentine's day.

The reviewer was hilarious. She is definitely predisposed to like things.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

jebest said:


> Looks great but I still have not even been billed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


neither have I  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Oct 11, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I like her excitement!  That's how I feel when I open PopSugar!


This is how I feel too. I feel like a kid at Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just wanted to tell you, I absolutely love your blog. I found it last month (thanks to my need to know Pop Sugar spoilers I did a search and found your blog). I read a ton of blogs but yours is one of my absolutely favorites. Definitely in my top three of all time favorite blogs. You've got a loyal reader in me, now I just need to start commenting more.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 11, 2014)

tessak said:


> Agree. But I guess she won't be around for long since she's "literally dying"...



Oh My God, like no way, Oh my goodness!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I would have thought the video was okay if she hadn't said "oh my god" and "oh my gosh" quite literally probably 50 times, lol.
> 
> This box looks pretty good to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i was trying to count how many times but gave up   :w00t:


----------



## DLei (Oct 11, 2014)

She was a little annoying, but her hair is cute. Anyway, I love this box! So glad I resubbed.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i was trying to count how many times but gave up   :w00t:


Hey, it could be a new drinking game!!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 11, 2014)

I will use the candle, socks, decals and maybe the liner the rest will probably go up for swap depending on the size of the frame.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 11, 2014)

> (warning: the blogger's pretty annoying):


I found her half-endearing and half-irritating.  How old is she?  Because she talks _exactly_ like my son's 16yo GF....

Happy to have spoilers and pretty happy about the box.  Not WOWed by anything, but I think I'll use everything which is the most important thing.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

wow - that blogger.   I am sorry, but unless you have a southern accent, using the term ya'll just sounds so fake! lol

OH MY GOD.. hahaha


----------



## pbpink (Oct 11, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I like her excitement!  That's how I feel when I open PopSugar!


you are lucky b/c you probably are one of the first i would hope or you should be! def more fun when you are first!

I may have acted like that, when the ob/gyn said there is two - i was like huh, two hands? two feet? and he said more like 4 feet and 4 hands, was thinking an alien was in me until reality hit as he said t-w-i-n-s in slow motion....i then may have said oh my god for at least a month straight!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Hey, it could be a new drinking game!!!


yes and the winner gets free pumpkin MEATBALLS!!!


----------



## TheaC (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm excited about the maltballs and the chalkboard candle cause it seems really cool. I haven't even burned the candle we got two months cause I'm saving it for my new apartment at University but the chalkboard element made me really excited about it. I live in Southern Cali though and it goes up to the 90s here this weekend. I hope the maltballs doesn't melt like that girl from instagram did.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all!
This is my first post on these forums, but I've been reading from afar and wanted to join in on the conversation.

Soo, I am a little bit upset because I am subscribed to some small subscriptions boxes, but I decided I wanted to splurge and got a 3 month subscription to Popsugar! I've looked at all the past boxes and was so in love with the jewerly and scarfs and everything in them! I've been checking everyday for spoilers of the October box since it will be my first and now they're posted. I am just completely underwelmed. The stuff is cute and all, but kind of just seems like junk (other than the candle and eyeliner). I know I got the $40 worth, but I also thought Popsugar's boxes were supposed to value to over $100 worth of items! According to some of the blogs I've read the most expensive item was the $24 candle.
I'm not trying to sound unappreciative, I just was looking forward to so much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope the next two months are better....
Am I wrong for thinking this?


----------



## TheaC (Oct 11, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post on these forums, but I've been reading from afar and wanted to join in on the conversation.
> 
> ...


Not really. Part of me was hoping that the girl was missing an item or two since that's what happened to me and a few other people last month. I calculated almost every item on the list and excluding the frame it's $77. Unless they count the frame at least $23 then they missed their mark.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 11, 2014)

on IG balancinghome posted a full picture under #musthavebox

i don't know how to do spoiler pics or else i would post!


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 11, 2014)

TheaC said:


> Not really. Part of me was hoping that the girl was missing an item or two since that's what happened to me and a few other people last month. I calculated almost every item on the list and excluding the frame it's $77. Unless they count the frame at least $23 then they missed their mark.


I guess I just don't see how that frame would cost so much...especially when it's something I see at hobby lobby all the time.

I also thought maybe she'd pull out a voucher or SOMETHING to make me smile


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 11, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> They're clearly trying to branch out by giving this box to bloggers that don't normally blog about this stuff. I understand their reasoning, but I'm so irritated that I had to sit through that video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate blog videos, I don't care who the blogger is.  I just don't care about all the side chit chat they do, their speed, awkwardness etc.  Nothing against the bloggers ever, just I am not capable of sitting through a whole video and hearing it, lol.  

I let them load up, and then watch them on mute, and skip parts to the next thing of interest.  I'm slowly getting pretty good at reading lips haha!  I could understand about 70% of this spoiler video even on mute.  

I think I'm going to like this box.  Maybe a couple things might go for Christmas presents, but over all I think I'll like it.  I hope my malt balls aren't melted though.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 11, 2014)

Everything in the box is cute, but nothing in it wows me. It all kinda just is. I don' think I would use much of any of it so I am rather happy I didn't order the box. I was/am still waiting for something to make me pull the plug and order it though. 

I want a box this month!!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> on IG balancinghome posted a full picture under #musthavebox
> 
> i don't know how to do spoiler pics or else i would post!


Link in spoiler



Spoiler



http://instagram.com/p/uCR2NTh5XL/?modal=true


----------



## pbpink (Oct 11, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> I guess I just don't see how that frame would cost so much...especially when it's something I see at hobby lobby all the time.
> 
> I also thought made she'd pull out a voucher or SOMETHING to make me smile


the frame is by isaac jacobs

closet i could find with quick look

http://www.amazon.com/Isaac-Jacobs-International-Super-6-Inch/dp/B00MPHYO08/ref=sr_1_16?s=home-garden&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1413082244&amp;sr=1-16

the other socks are gray


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I hate blog videos, I don't care who the blogger is.  I just don't care about all the side chit chat they do, their speed, awkwardness etc.  Nothing against the bloggers ever, just I am not capable of sitting through a whole video and hearing it, lol.
> 
> I let them load up, and then watch them on mute, and skip parts to the next thing of interest.  I'm slowly getting pretty good at reading lips haha!  I could understand about 70% of this spoiler video even on mute.
> 
> I think I'm going to like this box.  Maybe a couple things might go for Christmas presents, but over all I think I'll like it.  I hope my malt balls aren't melted though.


Glad to know I'm not the only person who mutes those things!

I _*am*_ thankful that people can put themselves out there like that.  I'm a wimpy introvert who couldn't imagine doing that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> the frame is by isaac jacobs
> 
> closet i could find with quick look
> 
> ...


My first glance had me thinking that she received something from marc jacobs!  My excitement level went off the charts....  until reality hit.  Ha.  I'm blaming these new-fangled bifocals!!


----------



## Padawan (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate animal prints, and don't care for bar soap or nail decals. That's roughly half the box there, and I can't see paying $40 for the other four items, especially since I have an overabundance of eyeliners right now that I have yet to get around to using. Glad I cancelled after the website refresh mishap. Hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 11, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post on these forums, but I've been reading from afar and wanted to join in on the conversation.
> 
> ...


You don't sound unappreciative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my thing is in the past if I didn't like the big ticket item, it ends up being a bummer box. Like last month, I didn't like the scarf...so the box was a bust. It wasn't worth it for cards, pencils, hairspray, and headphones.

In a box like this, that has several $15-20 items instead of one big ticket item and several $5-10 items, I'm more likely to like SOME of the items. If I don't like the candle, it's not like I won't like the whole box.

I don't know if that makes sense, but my favorite PSMH boxes always have a wide variety, not one or two big ticket items.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 11, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> You don't sound unappreciative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my thing is in the past if I didn't like the big ticket item, it ends up being a bummer box. Like last month, I didn't like the scarf...so the box was a bust. It wasn't worth it for cards, pencils, hairspray, and headphones.
> 
> In a box like this, that has several $15-20 items instead of one big ticket item and several $5-10 items, I'm more likely to like SOME of the items. If I don't like the candle, it's not like I won't like the whole box.
> 
> I don't know if that makes sense, but my favorite PSMH boxes always have a wide variety, not one or two big ticket items.


Yeah that does make sense! It would suck to have the main item be something you don't like!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 12, 2014)

Meh on the box, tbh - was hoping for a better selection of items since it's my birthday month, but I think all the subscription boxes this month have been average/just "okay".

Won't use the nail decals, really hate malt balls, and I don't burn soy candles. :/ I have accumulated too many bar soaps from various subscription boxes and I only use liquid soap/shower gel lol. And... I still have my Butter London eyeliner from Sample Society sitting somewhere, unused. 

The only thing I'm really excited about is the photo frame because I've gotten Isaac Jacobs frames from Fancy and loved them. The socks are cool though - I'll never say no to a pair of socks. XD


----------



## rachelnyc (Oct 12, 2014)

Sooo... does anyone know what the candle actually smells like? I watched the video, and it went something like this: "OMG it smells so good! This smells like...OH MY GOSH YOU CAN WRITE ON THIS!" And we never actually found out exactly what smell is so OMG-worthy. Haha...

I have been stalking the spoilers for this box like a lion ready to pounce on a gazelle for the past few days! To be honest, I was a little worried this month would be a dud, because sometimes it seems like there's a pattern of an awesome box with nice, high-value items (like September) being followed by a few months of really underwhelming boxes. I'm not exactly blown away this month, but I do think it's a nice selection, it feels like it's actually been curated rather than just thrown together, and everything in the box is totally giftable if you don't want to hang onto it.

I'm the most excited about the socks and the nail stickers (because both are fun things that I like, but wouldn't necessarily buy for myself), and least excited about the soap, because I just have a personal thing against bar soap...it grosses me out! So that will definitely be given away. Everything else is fun, and I'm excited to (hopefully) have the box in my hands soon!


----------



## rachelnyc (Oct 12, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> The only thing I'm really excited about is the photo frame because I've gotten Isaac Jacobs frames from Fancy and loved them.


For ikecarus and anyone else who's into Isaac Jacobs frames, I was googling around trying to find out how big the frame in our box is, and I came across some Isaac Jacobs frames on sale at lastcall.com ... Not the ones in the must have box, but they do have some cute ones on sale for $8.50-11, down from $18. Figured I'd post the link in case anyone was interested!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 12, 2014)

hmm.

This box is so weird for me. I don't feel like it has a very high value at all from the looks of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The socks are OK. Not really into animal print but I'll wear them.

I usually don't like nail wraps, but I LOVE Halloween and I'm totally into these ones. Excited to try them out.

The frame...eh. I don't really do pictures around my house really, so I don't know if it'll get used at all.

One of the only chocolate candies I hate are maltballs. So no thanks on those.

The candle is nice. Unfortunately I'm not getting the vibe that it has a Fall scent, which really saddens me. How are you going to give out a candle in an October box that doesn't have an autumn scent?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I despise bar soaps, but my mom loves them so I will pass that on to her. 

The Butter London Liner is nice, however I received a full size BL liner from Sample Society earlier this year and that box is only $15 a month, so this doesn't feel super luxurious or valuable to me, really.

While I think that this box is a bit of a letdown for me, I do think that it might be great for others. It's just that most of the items this month aren't really up my alley in terms of personal taste. 

Plus last month's box was a really great one for me, so this one just pales greatly in comparison.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hmm.
> 
> This box is so weird for me. I don't feel like it has a very high value at all from the looks of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


That is such a good point! When I saw this box I was like "how could anyone not like this?!"...but then, I haven't used a single thing in last month's box (except the sea salt chocolates...those got used). I was so bummed by the extra long scarf, the headphones with a bad mic, hairspray I won't use, pencils, a $25 gift card to a place that has almost nothing for under $25...but then people loved it! I was shocked!

I like getting boxes because they're a fun way to try new things...and I'm learning that bummer boxes for me aren't bummer boxes to everyone!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I must be in the super minority because there are very few Popsugar boxes I love, and this one missed, again.

Candle - Ok, it's kind of gimmicky to me, but if it smells good then fine. I do also wish it was fall scented as I've been good and haven't bought any candles for the season yet.

Maltballs - Depends. I might like them, I might hate them, not sure on these yet.

Eyeliner - I do not have a gray eyeliner yet, so win on this.

Socks - I hardly ever buy socks for myself, so getting them in a box is great. I do like the print on these, so I will be wearing them this winter.

Frame - ehh I have another of these frames from a Fancy mystery box, and I haven't used it. I like that this frame is completely clear though.

Nail decals - I'm excited, I don't have a Halloween mani planned yet, and I skipped my chances at getting themed decals in my Julep box this month, so I will be using these.

Soap - I have too much soap. I will never need to buy soap for the next 5 years. Soap bars are not my favorite though.

Overall, this box feels light on the value. I think it could have used one more item to really make me like it, instead of just thinking of ways to get rid of the things I know I will never use.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 12, 2014)

I really hope those socks will fit my 10w paddle-boats, normal women's socks never do,and I love socks. I'm excited about the BL eyeliner, it will be my first makeup item from that company. Hoping the candle doesn't smell like food and has no overwhelming, eye-watering cinnamon scent. It seems like a nice, well rounded box, but it lacks a real wow factor.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 12, 2014)

Hmm. I can't decide whether or not to sign up for this box. I don't really think it's worth it for me but I might do it if I can find a promo. I haven't been keeping up with this thread, tbh. Everything in the box seems nice, I just don't know if it's worth it personally.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 12, 2014)

Meh.

Bar soap: meh,..boyfriend will use it, loves bar soap,

Candle: meh, cute idea will make a nice gift for house warming party or hostess gift,

Malt balls: meh, I'll try them, but I don't generally like malt balls. BF will eat anything, now pumpkin spice oreos, those are yummy!!

Socks: ok, I wait until the very last possible chance before pulling out and wearing socks for the fall and winter (except for the gym). I wish they were athletic socks but I'll wear them with my boots, if they don't slide too much. They'll get worn. They're kinda cute-ish too.

Butter London: ok, good brand, but eyeliner...I don't mind it if it's not the same shade I got in my Sample Society box a while back.

Nail stickers/wraps: Ugh, meh, personally not for me, I find them a little young. I might send them to my niece or trade them. 

Picture frame: meh, might be a good gift like the candle. I might save it for my sister, she's getting married soon, she'll have pics she wants to display.

So I'm left with socks, maltballs, soap and eyeliner. Meh. I don't mind getting an item or two to swap, or gift saves me some shopping, but I wish it was more like last year's October box.


----------



## lulustarr (Oct 12, 2014)

I have been following this site for a while and finally signed up to post. I have been an early Popsugar subscriber, but this is really a disappointing box for me. I am not into Halloween nor animal prints so the socks and nail art are so out of touch for me. I have way too many candles from Popsugar and do not need any more. I actually just unsubscribed before I was charged for October thankfully. Maybe I will order next month's box if there are better items. I am really bummed that the box from France is actually more my style, and they don't plan on bringing it here. I would love to have that box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 12, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> Sooo... does anyone know what the candle actually smells like? I watched the video, and it went something like this: "OMG it smells so good! This smells like...OH MY GOSH YOU CAN WRITE ON THIS!" And we never actually found out exactly what smell is so OMG-worthy. Haha...
> 
> I have been stalking the spoilers for this box like a lion ready to pounce on a gazelle for the past few days! To be honest, I was a little worried this month would be a dud, because sometimes it seems like there's a pattern of an awesome box with nice, high-value items (like September) being followed by a few months of really underwhelming boxes. I'm not exactly blown away this month, but I do think it's a nice selection, it feels like it's actually been curated rather than just thrown together, and everything in the box is totally giftable if you don't want to hang onto it.
> 
> I'm the most excited about the socks and the nail stickers (because both are fun things that I like, but wouldn't necessarily buy for myself), and least excited about the soap, because I just have a personal thing against bar soap...it grosses me out! So that will definitely be given away. Everything else is fun, and I'm excited to (hopefully) have the box in my hands soon!


I have received a few of these candles as gifts and they come in a variety of scents not sure which scent pop sugar is sending but I have received the gardenia candle, pomegranate candle, and vanilla fig candle. All 3 of those scents were really nice not too strong but pleasant and clean smelling.  Some of the other scents they offer are: lemongrass, belgian berry, parklands, and persian fig.  I guess its a surprise which scent we get but from the ones I've smelled in the past I bet they are all lovely!  Fun box!


----------



## Weebs (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I'm really going to like this box.  While the value isn't there, it's a box I'm going to get some use out of!

Candle - I LOVE candles and I was hoping there would be either a candle or some other homey type of item this month.  I'll be SUPER happy if I get one of the scents that isn't fruity.

Maltballs - Meh.  This is the only item in the box I probably won't like.  Plus, I'm in AZ and it's still hot enough here that they will probably arrive melted.  Last month's chocolates were totally melted, but I popped them into the freezer as soon as they arrived and they are still edible. 

Eyeliner - I have a Butter London eyeliner from Sample Society and I really like it.  As long as it's not black, I'll be happy.

Socks - I love animal prints so they are perfect for me!

Frame - My BF got me this cute wooden cut out thing that says, "you &amp; me" with a cute little heart for our anniversary.  I've been wanting to get a frame to put it in and I hope it will fit into this frame (is it a shadow box type of frame???).  If not, I can still put it to good use.

Nail decals - I'm a little meh on this but I'll certainly use them.  Just hope they get here before halloween this year.

Soap - I'm a bar soap junkie.  Love this and hope it smells fresh and clean... something NOT sweet.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 12, 2014)

*Candle:* Love. Don’t care about the chalk, but the candle looks nice. 
*Frame:*  Love. I hope the size works with postcards.
*Socks:* Love. I was hoping for socks to wear around the house.
*Nail art:* OK. Cute for halloween without going overboard.
*Soap:* OK. I’ll get around to using it eventually.
*Eyeliner:* Swap. I don’t wear eyeliner. 
*Maltballs:* Meh. It’s 80+ degrees here, doubt they’ll survive.

Overall I like this box, though I'm surprised there's nothing for Breast Cancer Awareness Month. 

I never care about the big ticket items because even if I like them, I don't feel they're worth the inflated retail value. I like the variety in this box, and it feels appropriate to the season. (Even if that season won't actually reach me for another month or two!)


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> My first glance had me thinking that she received something from marc jacobs! My excitement level went off the charts.... until reality hit. Ha. I'm blaming these new-fangled bifocals!!


you are not alone! I had lasik done years ago and just recently I am starting to not see as well! I keep putting off eye doctor as I'm scared I will need glasses again - after almost 20 years of perfect vision thanks to lasik, I don't want to go back to glasses! unless lasik is an option again, has anyone ever had it done twice?

sorry for the Marc vs. Issac excitement!

I am glad I bought a 2nd SEPT as for me it's better for some gifts! Oribe has the best hair styling stuff I think, I rec'd a big bottle in the NM box and I use it often as it smells so pretty and I still have a lot left from last year - a little trick, if you don't like to use hairspray you can try spraying it on your brush after hair is dry and that way you get your hair to not frizz and stay straight and not feel like you put product in your hair!!

btw, for anyone looking at NM last call frames they often have a coupon for $50 off $100!! if I get sent a code I'll post!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I think I'm really going to like this box.  While the value isn't there, it's a box I'm going to get some use out of!
> 
> Candle - I LOVE candles and I was hoping there would be either a candle or some other homey type of item this month.  I'll be SUPER happy if I get one of the scents that isn't fruity.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really call it a shadow box.  Its basically 2 thick pieces of acrylic with little silver magents holding it together.  Since its clear you can put in a photo on each side, not sure if your wooden sign would fit may depends on how thick it is, sounds like such a sweet gift though.  But its a great frame!  Hope you love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> *Candle:* Love. Don’t care about the chalk, but the candle looks nice.
> 
> *Frame:* Love. I hope the size works with postcards.
> 
> ...


you are spot on about breast cancer awareness, now that you say that I am surprised as well - given that women buy these boxes it should def have something even a card or they could have asked for a dollar to donate, I would have surely given an extra dollar to donate then perhaps they would match....

so true, when will we even receive our boxes?!? I still have not rec'd my 2nd SEPT - those that used the rue coupon I can't recall exact wording + on my phone now, but I believe it said, you will receive box a week and ½ later - you may want to write PS if you used RUE code as technically they did not meet terms of contract! ask for an extra NOV box or perhaps a towel or something, worst they can say is NO - I posted the terms back in the thread, copy + paste, it may be worth a try!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 12, 2014)

pbpink said:


> you are not alone! I had lasik done years ago and just recently I am starting to not see as well! I keep putting off eye doctor as I'm scared I will need glasses again - after almost 20 years of perfect vision thanks to lasik, I don't want to go back to glasses! unless lasik is an option again, has anyone ever had it done twice?
> 
> sorry for the Marc vs. Issac excitement!
> 
> ...


I think Lasik can only be done once, which is why my doctor recommended I wait until my late twenties for my eyes to fully mature and stop changing.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 12, 2014)

pbpink said:


> you are spot on about breast cancer awareness, now that you say that I am surprised as well - given that women buy these boxes it should def have something even a card or they could have asked for a dollar to donate, I would have surely given an extra dollar to donate then perhaps they would match....
> 
> so true, when will we even receive our boxes?!? I still have not rec'd my 2nd SEPT - those that used the rue coupon I can't recall exact wording + on my phone now, but I believe it said, you will receive box a week and ½ later - you may want to write PS if you used RUE code as technically they did not meet terms of contract! ask for an extra NOV box or perhaps a towel or something, worst they can say is NO - I posted the terms back in the thread, copy + paste, it may be worth a try!


I felt that same way about the breast cancer awareness but the socks I saw did have pink on them so maybe the card mentions something. I was expecting some pink goodies but we will see when we get our boxes I guess.  Definitely a fun box but I do hope somewhere something is mentioned about breast cancer awareness month.  Sadly I have lost quite a few women in my family who caught their cancer too late so anything that brings awareness to the cause I m all for.  Thanks for bringing it up love and health to all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I felt that same way about the breast cancer awareness but the socks I saw did have pink on them so maybe the card mentions something. I was expecting some pink goodies but we will see when we get our boxes I guess.  Definitely a fun box but I do hope somewhere something is mentioned about breast cancer awareness month.  Sadly I have lost quite a few women in my family who caught their cancer too late so anything that brings awareness to the cause I m all for.  Thanks for bringing it up love and health to all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so sorry to hear about your losses - I'm hopeful that medical advances come up with better screening and intervention...

*put together a list of some cute goodies all under $50 that go to various charities this OCT 2014*

*golden tote is doing a super cute sweatshirt in black + red made of a lighter terry fabric with a zipper for $28 (they do charge $7.95 for shipping)*

http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/keep-a-breast-sweatshirt.html

*as well as a t-shirt bundle (striped one is long sleeved) for $25*

http://www.goldentote.com/keep-a-breast-tee-bundle.html

*rag + bone t's at saks $35*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446717753&amp;R=886000755269&amp;P_name=Rag+%26+Bone&amp;sid=14904063DB5B&amp;Ntt=key+to+cure&amp;N=0&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306424658&amp;bmUID=kA2Bgq1

*la mer hand cream $40 ($10 goes to charity)*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446650626&amp;R=747930047094&amp;P_name=La+Mer&amp;sid=1490407C809B&amp;Ntt=cancer&amp;N=0&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306424658&amp;bmUID=kA2BoRa

*essie nail polish $17*

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/essie-breast-cancer-awareness-mini-four-pack/3847226?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=2375500&amp;fashionColor=&amp;resultback=1848&amp;cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_5_A

*eos/opi duo $10*

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11221089

*sonia kashuk make up brushes*

http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-proudly-pink-5-pc-brush-set/-/A-13555445#prodSlot=medium_1_1&amp;term=proudly+pink?ref=tgt_adv_xasd0003&amp;afid=73861&amp;clkid=1055677593&amp;lnm=1-6759#prodSlot=medium_1_1&amp;term=proudly%20pink

also found this link to some products

http://www.sparklesandshoes.com/2014/10/think-pink-october.html

http://www.popsugar.com/beauty/2014-Breast-Cancer-Beauty-Products-35880555


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 12, 2014)

pbpink said:


> so sorry to hear about your losses - I'm hopeful that medical advances come up with better screening and intervention...
> 
> *put together a list of some cute goodies all under $50 that go to various charities this OCT 2014*
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness this choked me up a bit.  Thank you for your kind words and putting this list together.  So sweet.  U rock!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 12, 2014)

My first thought on the spoilers was Meh! But I think every one of these items (minus maltballs), will be great for gifts. I'm also surprised there is no focus on boobie month.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Oh my goodness this choked me up a bit.  Thank you for your kind words and putting this list together.  So sweet.  U rock!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you are making me choke up now too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so many cute things all for a good cause!! 



secrethoarder said:


> I think Lasik can only be done once, which is why my doctor recommended I wait until my late twenties for my eyes to fully mature and stop changing.



you are totally right, did mine at 20 something - a few friends went so had great recommendations! great doctor in NYC - he had me look at a clock on wall before (could not see, way bad eyesight) then 10 mins later, he said look at clock and at first it's a little blurry but you can see!! i'm sure technology is way better now too! need to go soon but i thought most people when they get older can't see close up like on computer or reading, i am fine with that! it's same as before near-sighted so i can't see far......

still cracking up about the meatballs!! i wish they were as i don't like malt balls!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 12, 2014)

I find it interesting that Popsugar posted an article today on their beauty site about the top 11 beauty products that donate cash for breast cancer awareness.  Odd they'd compose such a list and then not include anything from it in their box.  The things that make ya go hmmmm.  I m new to this forum not sure if I m allowed to post the article link?


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 12, 2014)

These spoilers make me happy that I didn't spring for a box this month, the value is really just not there for me at all


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 12, 2014)

I wonder if there are any color variations on the eyeliner?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 12, 2014)

Hmmm...I think I'll pass on buying this month. It's not a terrible box, but the nail art decals were the most exciting things for me, lol. I absolutely hate malt with a white hot passion, so those definitely would have been wasted on me. I guess I could have gifted the other items, but I'm happy I saved my $$. I did look up the nail art decals and they have a monthly sub that I may join. Although, it would start in November and I wouldn't get those cute Halloween decals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soanders (Oct 13, 2014)

Definitely glad I held out for spoilers before taking the plunge this month. I've decided Popsugar and I just have different ideas about a Fall themed box. They really haven't hit the nail on the head for me with any of their Fall boxes. I'm waiting for apple/pumpkin scents (candle, room spray, diffuser etc..), hot drinks (thermos, mulled cider, hot cocoa), books (or movie tickets), tinted chapstick, moisturizer...those kinds of things. Here's to hoping for a better November!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

Soanders said:


> Definitely glad I held out for spoilers before taking the plunge this month. I've decided Popsugar and I just have different ideas about a Fall themed box. They really haven't hit the nail on the head for me with any of their Fall boxes. I'm waiting for apple/pumpkin scents (candle, room spray, diffuser etc..), hot drinks (thermos, mulled cider, hot cocoa), books (or movie tickets), tinted chapstick, moisturizer...those kinds of things. Here's to hoping for a better November!


I want that box! Can you curate November's for us?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 13, 2014)

Where do I swap.. sorry I've been living under a rock!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi guys!
Did any of u get an answer, about the expired brownie from last month?

That's disgusting u guys :/ 

yikes


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 13, 2014)

The brownie was expired when it arrived in September boxes?  Stuff with "more natural" ingredients don't have extended exp dates.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 13, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> The brownie was expired when it arrived in September boxes?  Stuff with "more natural" ingredients don't have extended exp dates.


The brownie expired 9/30, but I didn't get my box until Friday of last week..


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 13, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I have to agree. I really appreciate the fact that she actually posted EVERYTHING, instead of those mean teasers the other bloggers posted. Now, all we need is PS to start taking our money, and sending boxes to those of us who are paying customers.


I agree. I'm not a super regular here, but recognize many of the makeup talk ladies. There are several regular paying ladies that would be thrilled beyond to review a box. Plus. How fun that would be to be randomly chosen to give a sneak peak.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm so glad someone gave us spoilers!  I (luckily before the big website redo debacle) cancelled my month to month sub after the September box, and this October box really doesn't have anything I like or am even interested in trying out.  I hope November's box gets me excited about PopSugar again.  I'm down to just Birchbox and I miss getting fun mail!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> The brownie expired 9/30, but I didn't get my box until Friday of last week..


Wha when did you order it?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 13, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post on these forums, but I've been reading from afar and wanted to join in on the conversation.
> 
> ...


I think many of us do the math in our head too. Me personally? I think about whether I would pay for the item at all, and if so what would I really pay for it. Then does it exceed the $40?

If my personal box value doesn't reach that $40, yeah I feel like I wasted my money big time.

I gifted last years December box to many people and that one actually hurt my feelings. I was embarrassed I gifted that one. To each their own about loving the box or not, but it was an awe shucks. It's ok to not like the box. I think overall popsugar has been a great experience. Stick it out. Your 3 month sub might get better!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 13, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Wha when did you order it?


MID SEPT... 

Even so, if u are going to mail the box at a later date, and your shipping is gonna take 3 weeks, u should plan ahead and not send an item perishable like that.

It's like if it took me 3 weeks to mail u a banana..


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> MID SEPT...
> 
> Even so, if u are going to mail the box at a later date, and your shipping is gonna take 3 weeks, u should plan ahead and not send an item perishable like that.
> 
> It's like if it took me 3 weeks to mail u a banana..


Sheesh just curious....


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> The brownie expired 9/30, but I didn't get my box until Friday of last week..


Thats a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  hopefully they credit you something, I would definitely bring it their attention.  The brownie had mixed reviews I thought it had a strange aftertaste my mom was over when I opened it though and she loved it to each their own.  But regardless if it was good or not its always a no no to send expired items sorry you experienced that. I hope they make it right for you.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh come on. A banana would totally make it. Just gotta push a few breathing holes! Jk. Yeah. Slow shipping is a compliment. I get it.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Oct 13, 2014)

Has anyone received a shipping notification yet? I'm going crazy! Has it ever taken this long before?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 13, 2014)

Personal values:

What I'd pay for fun, since we are all waiting!

$12 candle

$3 nail art. Pricey but cute and ok timing (if I get it prior to Halloween that is


----------



## Soanders (Oct 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I want that box! Can you curate November's for us?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they'd be doing themselves a favor if they selected a small group of people from MUT to run box ideas by. Just email correspondence, and no products so it wouldn't be a huge cost to them. Even just a "what do you think of these products?" or "what would(n't) you want in a spring box?" I think they'd have more satisfied customers and the voices of their actual customers would be heard.


----------



## atomic (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm undecided about this month's box. I like the candle, the soap, and possibly the malt balls, but everything else doesn't excite me. I may wait until next month to use my Ruelala code.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 13, 2014)

This is the first box I've wanted to skip for a long time. It's nice and the items are decent, but for me personally it would be all gift/stocking stuffer items. They are nice gifts, but I can easily find those things at Homegoods or T.J. Maxx &amp; be able to pick the colors I want. I wish there was one higher ticket item to make me say "I need that!", but unless a killer code comes out, I'm saving my money &amp; putting it toward the next LE box instead.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 13, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> The brownie expired 9/30, but I didn't get my box until Friday of last week..


mine too.  i actually ordered 2 extra boxes to separate and gift.  so of course i ate the perishables!  the one that i received last tasted a little fermented and i ate it right away :wacko: i'm sure snail mail in the california heat didn't help at all.  so lame.

---

The october box, i feel like i always enjoy a good candle and nice soap, but it feels repeated and less special.  maybe because i'm still using up the caldrea soap (love), and i'm still using the paddywax candle in the blue glass from august.  i know hand soap vs bar soap and they have dif uses, but still...


----------



## had706 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm coming up on 1 year subscribed to popsugar - my first box was Nov 2013 and I was cancelled for 1 or 2 months. And I'm just not sure how I feel about it. When I look back there were absolutely some things I love and still use - Michael stars scarf, too faced palette, and blue avocado shopper are a few that I love. But for the most part I give away, trade or sell the items. I guess I'm a bit conflicted if I should keep getting for the price. Hmmm.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I have received a few of these candles as gifts and they come in a variety of scents not sure which scent pop sugar is sending but I have received the gardenia candle, pomegranate candle, and vanilla fig candle. All 3 of those scents were really nice not too strong but pleasant and clean smelling.  Some of the other scents they offer are: lemongrass, belgian berry, parklands, and persian fig.  I guess its a surprise which scent we get but from the ones I've smelled in the past I bet they are all lovely!  Fun box!


Oh my, I hope they send a fig scent on the candle!  That is one of mine (and my husbands) favorites!  To me, fig is an acceptable fall candle smell, easily.  *crosses fingers for figs!*


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I find it interesting that Popsugar posted an article today on their beauty site about the top 11 beauty products that donate cash for breast cancer awareness.  Odd they'd compose such a list and then not include anything from it in their box.  The things that make ya go hmmmm.  I m new to this forum not sure if I m allowed to post the article link?


Speaking of pink items in the box this year (or absence of them)... didn't they put that hot pink string bracelet with gold beads woven into the top of it last year for October?  And people went ape shit pissed because it was such a high dollar item in the box, but such a cruddy product?  Or am I thinking of another box?... I was pretty sure it was PopSugar though.  

I can understand why they wouldn't send another item, because last year people were so mad.  It had value towards the cause, but wasn't really worth the value they claimed it had, and was a bigger ticket item of the box, and so juvenile in nature of product.. 

To me I'm okay if they do or don't have a BC awareness item in the box.  I don't agree with a lot of charities companies choose to donate to, I love donating and do myself, but I do not like giving a large percentage of it to admin costs and bull--I want it to go to the actual cause/people/whatever it is for.  There seems to be more and more backlash from people for this same reason each year, maybe they didn't include something because of this reason?  

Or maybe they did include something in the box and we're just not aware of it yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nichayes (Oct 13, 2014)

Im kinda torn on this box, I like everything in it. Im just not sure if I wanna pay 40 bucks for it.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Speaking of pink items in the box this year (or absence of them)... didn't they put that hot pink string bracelet with gold beads woven into the top of it last year for October?  And people went ape shit pissed because it was such a high dollar item in the box, but such a cruddy product?  Or am I thinking of another box?... I was pretty sure it was PopSugar though.
> 
> I can understand why they wouldn't send another item, because last year people were so mad.  It had value towards the cause, but wasn't really worth the value they claimed it had, and was a bigger ticket item of the box, and so juvenile in nature of product..
> 
> ...


I don't know why people got so mad, that bracelet was lovely. My sister, who is a self-made successful businesswoman with really great style and expensive taste_ [we're talking genuine Rolex on her wrist and a Bottega on her shoulder]_, and she still wears it and gets compliments from her friends and business partners.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I don't know why people got so mad, that bracelet was lovely. My sister, who is a self-made successful businesswoman with really great style and expensive taste_ [we're talking genuine Rolex on her wrist and a Bottega on her shoulder]_, and she still wears it and gets compliments from her friends and business partners.


I felt it was slightly under age for my tastes, but well made, and I still liked and wore it a lot.  I don't wear it as much now days though.  It didn't scream "luxury" to me, and when it is the big ticket item in the box it should be a more luxury item, in my opinion.  So I see where others who were mad were coming from, but there are always going to be people who act like that no matter what they do or don't put in the box, lol.


----------



## Shellsthename (Oct 13, 2014)

I emailed PS and recieved a response last Tuesday saying they would bill that week. It took a long time to get an email response. I still have not been charged I just sent another email. I have an ongoing subscription that I have never cancelled. I'm getting a little worried that I won't get this box. It looks great though. I usually recieve my package by now.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 13, 2014)

Not too thrilled with the spoilers, but the box is cute. Scale from 1-10 based on spoilers I rate it a 7. But it usually bumps up when it's in my hands.

Socks - Looks like the $3 socks from target. Different prints? Cool, I always need new socks because my sister always steals them from me.
Maltballs - PUMPKIN. I LOVE IT. Enough said.

Butter London - Another great pencil to add to my "do not use, but still like to collect box" LOL.
Bar Soap - Recently, I have been using Dope on a Rope (etsy) bar soaps and just recently bought 3... Depending on how this soap smells, I'll either keep or gift away. Suggestion if you don't want to gift the soap away, try just using it for SHAVING.

Soy Candle - Always wanted to try burning a soy candle so this is great! Wish we knew what the scent was. The chalkboard surface will make me keep it after done burning to just throw stuff in it.

Nail decals - Something I wouldn't buy today, but an item described as, "if i have it, why not use it?"
Photo Frame - Looks heavy duty and nice, but I don't have actual printed pictures anymore!

Besides our little shipping crisis, this box is actually great. I believe it was curated well, unlike some of the big ticket item'd boxes we've been receiving as of late.

However, if PS doesn't wow me after my birthday month (January) I think I will cancel.

I'm having more fun with Memebox right now..... and those for who already get Memebox.. watch my Memebox come before this PS box... and my memebox isn't scheduled to ship til the 24th! LOL.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Speaking of pink items in the box this year (or absence of them)... didn't they put that hot pink string bracelet with gold beads woven into the top of it last year for October?  And people went ape shit pissed because it was such a high dollar item in the box, but such a cruddy product?  Or am I thinking of another box?... I was pretty sure it was PopSugar though.
> 
> I can understand why they wouldn't send another item, because last year people were so mad.  It had value towards the cause, but wasn't really worth the value they claimed it had, and was a bigger ticket item of the box, and so juvenile in nature of product..
> 
> ...


Well happy to hear they did something last year sorry it was received well. Definitely cannot please everyone. It just annoyed me a bit they that took the time to write about all the great products doing such great things for the cause but it doesn't appear they included anything,  a little odd.  I must say too some of the products on that list are really cute. lol.  I didn't expect anything big I really do hope somewhere there is a mention of it. I m definitely keeping my fingers crossed for a little ribbon or a brief mention of it on one of the cards.  The socks in that video seemed to have a little pink in them so maybe there will be a little blurb under that item ( I m really reaching now lol)

Does anyone have any kind of movement or processing on their boxes. My account still just says shipment pending- it has said that every since the new site went up... I hope its in the mail already and they just suck at sending tracking numbers lol.  Not nice that people get their free box ahead of the paying customers bummer I want my box ... pretty please!


----------



## sylarana (Oct 13, 2014)

I finally got a response and they sAid I'd get the October box even though I cancelled on Oct 6th, but was billed on the 4th .. yet still haven't been charged. Mysterious!

I like the new spoiler items, so I'll just wait and see what happens ...

Though I'm sure they are setting themselves up for massive complaints if the decals arrive after Halloween ... despite them being of little monetary value. I love them!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 13, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I finally got a response and they sAid I'd get the October box even though I cancelled on Oct 6th, but was billed on the 4th .. yet still haven't been charged. Mysterious!
> 
> I like the new spoiler items, so I'll just wait and see what happens ...
> 
> Though I'm sure they are setting themselves up for massive complaints if the decals arrive after Halloween ... despite them being of little monetary value. I love them!


Me too I ll be so sad if the decals come too late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone liked the Paddywax candles we got in a box recently they have a sale going on 15% off  any pink items with the code THINKPINK ( i love the pink salted grapefruit scented candles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Happy shopping!


----------



## sophisticate (Oct 13, 2014)

I skipped this box, and I'm glad since I didn't like most of the items-- *but I love that candle.*

Does anyone want to sell it, or PM me a link to a selling/swap thread that has it?

(If this is against the rules to ask, I'm sorry and I'll delete it.)


----------



## junkiejk (Oct 13, 2014)

Does anyone know which numbers or info. to use off the new Popsugar site to track by reference?


----------



## TheaC (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know if you guys know this but there has been a controversy with the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation. They are the foundation that partners with a lot of businesses about selling pink items to bring awareness of breast cancer. When they say that part of the proceeds go to breast cancer charity, they are the charity.

Anyway, they cut off funding to planned parenthood almost two years ago which dropped their revenue. There was also criticism over CEO pay which is in the six figures. Which is not that big of a deal considering how much all other "non-profits" pay their CEOs like the Red Cross.

It may be my overimaginative brain but I guess Popsugar wants people to contribute to the charity on their own this year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I felt it was slightly under age for my tastes, but well made, and I still liked and wore it a lot.  I don't wear it as much now days though.  It didn't scream "luxury" to me, and when it is the big ticket item in the box it should be a more luxury item, in my opinion.  So I see where others who were mad were coming from, but there are always going to be people who act like that no matter what they do or don't put in the box, lol.


I feel like the nail decals are more 'under age' than a bracelet.  But I'm much more likely to wear neon pink than nail stickers...so I guess it depends on how you define young?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 13, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> I emailed PS and recieved a response last Tuesday saying they would bill that week. It took a long time to get an email response. I still have not been charged I just sent another email. I have an ongoing subscription that I have never cancelled. I'm getting a little worried that I won't get this box. It looks great though. I usually recieve my package by now.


So, I emailed PS, and got a response last week that they were billing last week. I didn't get charged, soooooo, I emailed them again, and heard back today. The new email says they are now billing THIS week, they haven't processed billing yet, and tracking will be updated within the NEXT week. I'm a little upset because I keep asking them to look personally at my account, and they ignore that with a generic answer. Also, they keep saying they are billing, and processing, they don't do it, and push it to the following week. At this rate they should throw in some Thanksgiving turkey nail decals, because Halloween will be over. So glad the bloggers who never subscribed, ever, got their FREE boxes to enjoy. WHAT GIVES PS?


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2014)

TheaC said:


> I don't know if you guys know this but there has been a controversy with the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation. They are the foundation that partners with a lot of businesses about selling pink items to bring awareness of breast cancer. When they say that part of the proceeds go to breast cancer charity, they are the charity.
> 
> Anyway, they cut off funding to planned parenthood almost two years ago which dropped their revenue. There was also criticism over CEO pay which is in the six figures. Which is not that big of a deal considering how much all other "non-profits" pay their CEOs like the Red Cross.
> 
> It may be my overimaginative brain but I guess Popsugar wants people to contribute to the charity on their own this year.


I'm one of those people who hates giving to charities that have high CEO and administration costs, because it eats up most/a lot of the donation made.  So I personally don't have a problem with no "pink" stuff this year, if that ends up the case.  

Is it just me, or does it slightly put a damper or sour taste in your mouth when companies only focus on breast cancer for October?  There are several causes for this month's awareness issues, and never get featured or hardly get featured.  It seems only breast cancer awareness is "cool".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I feel like the nail decals are more 'under age' than a bracelet.  But I'm much more likely to wear neon pink than nail stickers...so I guess it depends on how you define young?


I am completely in line with your train of thought of these two items, lol.  I will never wear these nail decals.  No offense to anybody who IS in to them, they just aren't "my" thing, but I've never been into stuff like this, even as a kid.  I'm boring, lol, and I have no patience for fancy nail art jobs either.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 13, 2014)

Just a little more food for thought. PS put out their Neiman Marcus box last year on 10/16, and the LE holiday box on 10/30. I wonder how they will pull it off this year, (if they make those available again) with the October boxes having such issues.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I'm one of those people who hates giving to charities that have high CEO and administration costs, because it eats up most/a lot of the donation made.  So I personally don't have a problem with no "pink" stuff this year, if that ends up the case.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it slightly put a damper or sour taste in your mouth when companies only focus on breast cancer for October?  There are several causes for this month's awareness issues, and never get featured or hardly get featured.  It seems only breast cancer awareness is "cool".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I refuse to buy pinkwashed products. I prefer to make actual donations to causes where I believe my contribution will make a difference.


----------



## lulustarr (Oct 13, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> So, I emailed PS, and got a response last week that they were billing last week. I didn't get charged, soooooo, I emailed them again, and heard back today. The new email says they are now billing THIS week, they haven't processed billing yet, and tracking will be updated within the NEXT week. I'm a little upset because I keep asking them to look personally at my account, and they ignore that with a generic answer. Also, they keep saying they are billing, and processing, they don't do it, and push it to the following week. At this rate they should throw in some Thanksgiving turkey nail decals, because Halloween will be over. So glad the bloggers who never subscribed, ever, got their FREE boxes to enjoy. WHAT GIVES PS?


I know that you are probably being sarcastic by saying that you are glad that the bloggers for their boxes, but I am really glad that they got them so I could unsubscribe before I was charged. I am disappointed in the level of customer service, really mad now to learn about the expired or near expired brownies (someone sat on mine and I tossed it). It is really disappointing to see what I thought was a semi-luxury box turn into nail decals that I can get at Target and stale brownies for $40.00. When I see the level I was used to before go back up, I might consider rejoining. I can't afford to spend $40.00 on things I can get way cheaper. 

I feel that in their effort to change and create more boxes, they are losing the quality of the one box we all loved I know that everyone will not agree on all items in a box, but I have seen more disappointment lately than anything else. I see too many other boxes keeping their level of distinction up and are cheaper or the same price with more high-quality items.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 13, 2014)

lulustarr said:


> I know that you are probably being sarcastic by saying that you are glad that the bloggers for their boxes, but I am really glad that they got them so I could unsubscribe before I was charged. I am disappointed in the level of customer service, really mad now to learn about the expired or near expired brownies (someone sat on mine and I tossed it). It is really disappointing to see what I thought was a semi-luxury box turn into nail decals that I can get at Target and stale brownies for $40.00. When I see the level I was used to before go back up, I might consider rejoining. I can't afford to spend $40.00 on things I can get way cheaper.
> 
> I feel that in their effort to change and create more boxes, they are losing the quality of the one box we all loved I know that everyone will not agree on all items in a box, but I have seen more disappointment lately than anything else. I see too many other boxes keeping their level of distinction up and are cheaper or the same price with more high-quality items.


 I was totally being sarcastic, but you make an excellent point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I'm one of those people who hates giving to charities that have high CEO and administration costs, because it eats up most/a lot of the donation made.  So I personally don't have a problem with no "pink" stuff this year, if that ends up the case.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it slightly put a damper or sour taste in your mouth when companies only focus on breast cancer for October?  There are several causes for this month's awareness issues, and never get featured or hardly get featured.  It seems only breast cancer awareness is "cool".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm totally with you about the lack of representation of other awareness issues in the month of October (like Down Syndrome and SIDS), but I think it's probably because breast cancer is something where awareness plays a huge part in survival rates. Breast exams and mammograms are easy ways to catch the cancer early on, and are simple procedures that are inexpensive. 

Other cancers like pancreatic cancer or stomach cancer don't have an easy way to catch it early, so the awareness factor is great but doesn't directly save lives in the same way that breast cancer does. I'm thankful for the recent "coolness" of breast cancer within the past few years because when I was growing up I had no idea I needed mammograms starting at 20!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Is it just me, or does it slightly put a damper or sour taste in your mouth when companies only focus on breast cancer for October?  There are several causes for this month's awareness issues, and never get featured or hardly get featured.  It seems only breast cancer awareness is "cool".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally agree. My local library has purple banners up to make people aware that October is Domestic Violence Awareness month. I have an aunt who passed away from breast cancer so the cause is near and dear to my heart but there are a lot of other really wonderful organizations and charities that need funding and help as well. I wish that more charitable organizations had talented marketing people working for them. The ALS bucket challenge was genius and pink takes over everything in the month of October. Every charitable organization needs a marketing scheme along those lines so the public is aware of their existence so people can donate.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 13, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I totally agree. My local library has purple banners up to make people aware that October is Domestic Violence Awareness month. I have an aunt who passed away from breast cancer so the cause is near and dear to my heart but there are a lot of other really wonderful organizations and charities that need funding and help as well. I wish that more charitable organizations had talented marketing people working for them. The ALS bucket challenge was genius and pink takes over everything in the month of October. Every charitable organization needs a marketing scheme along those lines so the public is aware of their existence so people can donate.


Exactly this! Marketing is so important to nonprofits and it's always really sad to me whenever people complain about employees at these organizations earning too much. I used to work for a small nonprofit organization but had to leave because the low pay just wasn't covering enough of my bills anymore. Almost all of my friends who used to work in nonprofit have left because they can make 30-40% more at other places. I wish it were more acceptable for nonprofits to pay competitive salaries so they can attract better people. They're the ones who need the top talent!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 14, 2014)

mishmish said:


> WHY would someone do that?!



After witnessing many pictures of closed boxes on instagram, my current theory is that some people have no soul.


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 14, 2014)

Whew I went out of town for the weekend and missed A LOT! So excited to see spoilers!!! Like usual, there are a few items I think I'll love and a couple not so much. I won't really know until I have the box in hand.
 
My opinions on the box items:
 



Spoiler



Butter London Wink Eye Pencil Crayon Value $18 - A bit dark for my usual tastes but I'm excited to try it!
Happy Socks Value $12 - I LOVE SOCKS
Nailed Kit nail art Value $8 - May or may not use, depends when my box arrives I guess!
Isaac Jacobs Acrylic Magnet Photo Frame Value $20? - This will be *perfect* for my desk at work. It lacks personal photos at the moment and I've been meaning to get a new picture frame.
k. hall designs Shea Butter / Olive Oil Soap – Value $10 - A delicious soap is never a bad thing. Can't wait to use this.
Mine Chalkboard Soy Message Ceramic Candle – Value $24 - I love candles, but something cute like this will make a better gift so it is going in my x-mas pile.
Dean &amp; Deluca Pumpkin Spice Maltballs – Value $5.50 - Sadly, I cannot stand malted milk balls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a texture thing. Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps.


 
I used a $10 off code to purchase a 3-month subscription, so I paid approximately $33.28 for this box. If Liz's values are correct (from My Subscription Addiction), this box's retail value is $97.50. Not a super high value, but decent enough.


----------



## jebest (Oct 14, 2014)

The box is OK to me, not fabulous or anything special. I don't even know if we will get the nail decals in time, I mean really? It's the middle of October and still no shipping.


----------



## jebest (Oct 14, 2014)

Also just gonna throw this out there, they have one more day to ship out all boxes in order to honor what they say they ship by which is the 15th :/


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 14, 2014)

TheaC said:


> I don't know if you guys know this but there has been a controversy with the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation. They are the foundation that partners with a lot of businesses about selling pink items to bring awareness of breast cancer. When they say that part of the proceeds go to breast cancer charity, they are the charity.
> 
> Anyway, they cut off funding to planned parenthood almost two years ago which dropped their revenue. There was also criticism over CEO pay which is in the six figures. Which is not that big of a deal considering how much all other "non-profits" pay their CEOs like the Red Cross.
> 
> It may be my overimaginative brain but I guess Popsugar wants people to contribute to the charity on their own this year.


You are absolutely right. One of the worst rackets around is "products benefitting breast cancer research."  After reading this article (http://www.bustle.com/articles/7169-pinkwashing-the-truth-behind-breast-cancer-awareness-products), I will never buy a "pink" breast cancer product again. If you want to support breast cancer research and prevention, it is better to donate directly to reputable charities. So, I am glad there aren't any bogus breast cancer products in this box.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 14, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I am completely in line with your train of thought of these two items, lol. I will never wear these nail decals. No offense to anybody who IS in to them, they just aren't "my" thing, but I've never been into stuff like this, even as a kid. I'm boring, lol, and I have no patience for fancy nail art jobs either.


I have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 14, 2014)

You think this is why everything is so delayed?


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Oct 14, 2014)

I unsubscribed as soon as the site was back up.  I was kind of sad about it, but did it because there's a lot going on that's taking up my hard-earned cash right now so I just couldn't justify the box.  I'm not as upset about it now knowing the contents, although there are a few things in there that I would have absolutely LOVED!! (socks, frame, candle)  It does seem a bit crazy though all the delays this site update seems to have caused - with billing/shipping and with their response time to people...  I do a lot of customer service via email and we HAVE to send a response within 2 hours and then keep our customer updated at each half-day mark thereafter.  Also, we manage multiple websites for our clients, and they would freak out if the sites were down longer than overnight during the week.  We've always done major upgrades over the weekend if the site needed to be down longer, and they were back up by mid-Monday morning.  As @@jebest pointed out, they are supposed to ship by the 15th... but if people still have not been billed, that seems really unlikely to me.

Hopefully they'll get the backlog sorted out and be back on track for next month... and hopefully I'll still want to sign back up at that point


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2014)

Took a few quick pics, everything is exactly the same as the spoiler video we saw.



Spoiler



Candle doesn't say what scent it is, but it's floral. I think it's a bittersweet mix of gardenia, lilacs, a hint of vanilla, maybe even some lily of the valley. 

Butter LONDON eyeliner is in Earl Grey.

Soap says "Shore Line Bord De Mer".

Socks are size 9-11 which translates to 5 1/5 to 9 1/5 US Women's.

There are also some coupons included: 15% off at Dean &amp; Deluca (DEANPOP); 25% off Marchesa Voyage at shopstyle.com/marchesavoyage (looks like a unique code); $40 off BJB Express box at bjbexpress.com (looks unique, too)


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 14, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> You think this why everything is so delayed?


Don't get me wrong, I would love to win a contest just like the next person ( although I never do). However, this just makes me more angry. They should get it together, and fix their current issues, before doing anything extra. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 14, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would love to win a contest just like the next person ( although I never do). However, this just makes me more angry. They should get it together, and fix their current issues, before doing anything extra. Just my humble opinion.


I agree. It almost seems like a weak attempt to placate everyone.  I would be happy about this if someone on MUT wins but it isn't worth the delays and the strange customer service issues.


----------



## Robdob80 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi girls, I lurk but have never posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just wanted to point out that if you follow the link to this giveaway on their fb page, it says the winners will receive this piece in their October box. If that's the case, that means boxes aren't ready and won't ship until they've picked winners. Don't you think? And if they are waiting to include new subscribers in the giveaway…then we'll be waiting a while longer. I love PS, and try not to get too worked up because I understand things happen (I just went through a website upgrade at work and there were truly unavoidable bumps that took time to recover from). But, I really just want the nail decals in time for Halloween! I would love to do matching mani's with my 6 year old!


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Took a few quick pics, everything is exactly the same as the spoiler video we saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell us more about the BJBE code?  When does that expire?  I'm not familiar with the service but I might check it out with a good code!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Can you tell us more about the BJBE code?  When does that expire?  I'm not familiar with the service but I might check it out with a good code!


It looks similar to Stitch Fix. You answer some questions, pay $20 styling fee, and they send you an outfit. Try on everything, keep what you like, send back what you don't like in a prepaid envelope.

The code is valid through November 30th, 2014.

http://vimeo.com/95449571


----------



## jebest (Oct 14, 2014)

They have been telling everyone they will get tracking information shortly and that's been for over a week. Lol That 10 winner thing means nothing to me, I never win and usually a blogger or something does. Psshhh, now I am just more frustrated.


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> It looks similar to Stitch Fix. You answer some questions, pay $20 styling fee, and they send you an outfit. Try on everything, keep what you like, send back what you don't like in a prepaid envelope.
> 
> The code is valid through November 30th, 2014.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95449571


Cool thanks!  Does it say if the $40 off counts towards the styling fee?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Cool thanks!  Does it say if the $40 off counts towards the styling fee?


It doesn't specifically say that, but I am assuming it's just like that Stitch Fix credit we got a few months ago. It covers the initial styling fee, and if you decide to keep something, they will apply $40 towards your purchase.


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> It doesn't specifically say that, but I am assuming it's just like that Stitch Fix credit we got a few months ago. It covers the initial styling fee, and if you decide to keep something, they will apply $40 towards your purchase.


Might be fun to try.  I looked at some past boxes just now and they can include some really high end stuff.  I saw a tank for $278, crazy!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 15, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Hooray for more spoilers!  This is kind of funny to me I'm a teacher and have been gifted the chalkboard candle and that frame (or a very similar one) a few times but I must say they are both really cute and I m excited to get more.  Definitely fun to have around the house or make great gifts.  It was nice to see her "meatballs" (i can't stop seeing them as that  now lol i know they aren't though) were not a melted mess.  The decals look so cute.  Ordering this box I know I may not love or need everything in it but I just think its so fun to get "surprises" in the mail and everything in this box will definitely find a happy home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope everyone else enjoys the box, if u have any chalk pens those are fun to use on the candle too.  Happy October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Teach22 said:


> Hooray for more spoilers!  This is kind of funny to me I'm a teacher and have been gifted the chalkboard candle and that frame (or a very similar one) a few times but I must say they are both really cute and I m excited to get more.  Definitely fun to have around the house or make great gifts.  It was nice to see her "meatballs" (i can't stop seeing them as that  now lol i know they aren't though) were not a melted mess.  The decals look so cute.  Ordering this box I know I may not love or need everything in it but I just think its so fun to get "surprises" in the mail and everything in this box will definitely find a happy home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope everyone else enjoys the box, if u have any chalk pens those are fun to use on the candle too.  Happy October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where do you find chalk pens? I keep hearing about them but never see them!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 15, 2014)

The $40 coupon code actually makes this box better for me. If I put all of the cheaper options on my profile (like under $50-$100), I'm likely to enjoy something from the clothing box.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Found this on Blues Jean Bar FB page:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Found this on Blues Jean Bar FB page:


Wonder why it says it expires on Sept 15.  Hmmm.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 15, 2014)

I wonder how many subscribers they have. 10 jewelry items for late boxes? Lame. Just fix the technical difficulties popsugar.


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 15, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> where do you find chalk pens? I keep hearing about them but never see them!


Craft stores like Michael's usually have them. I saw them at Wal-Mart but the ones I got there were pretty crappy and dried up fast.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 15, 2014)

The Sept 15th expiration date for the $10 off code is very interesting, since the FB post was made on 9/26/14.......


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 15, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Took a few quick pics, everything is exactly the same as the spoiler video we saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um.. Is it just me or are those the lamest write-ups ever?


----------



## Julie Casey (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't believe the boxes include Halloween decals and haven't even shipped on Oct 15. Won't be able to swap/donate in time to get use out of them by the 31st.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 15, 2014)

Just tried backdoor tracking, still nothing. This is booboo.

Starting to get very UPSET.

-_____-


----------



## jebest (Oct 15, 2014)

I am very upset with them, to the point that I want to cancel my subscription. I don't like being lied to and that's exactly what they have done to everyone. Avoiding the problem and saying soon over and over again does not tell people when or what's going on.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 15, 2014)

Im so tired of not hearing from them and no shipment. If my box wasnt free i would have just canceled by now.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my shipping confirmation and tracking today, so hopefully you guys will be getting yours today too FedEx says the box is 3.6 lbs, for anyone wondering what the weight is this month.


----------



## yjk98 (Oct 15, 2014)

I got shipment notice today. I usually get my shipment notice a bit later than other people. Anyhow, maybe others will be giving shipment notice soon, too? Hopefully....

Oh, and I'm not a blogger.....


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 15, 2014)

Has it actually shipped yet or did they just print a label?


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 15, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> where do you find chalk pens? I keep hearing about them but never see them!


Hey there you can find chalk pens also referred to sometimes as chalk markers in Target, a craft store such as Michaels or Joanns, Staples or online at amazon.  I love them!  I found a big magnet recently that looks like a chalkboard that I keep on the fridge with the menu for the week and any shopping list items that need to be picked up, have a rainbow collection of chalk pens to use on it, its so fun and looks pretty!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

Since it seems to be that some of you lucky girls are getting actual shipment confirmations, I was wondering if anyone else is still waiting to be charged? I'm happy for those with progress on their sub, but it is making me even more steaming mad that they won't take my money. Why do I need to beg a company to take my money?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 15, 2014)

I have still not been charged and my finger is on the cancel button. I was subscribed to a new sub blue velveteen for 1 month and they emailed me that there was a problem with billing 1 DAY after AND offered a coupon to get the box for $8 instead of $10 for the hassle of resubbing. I was going to cancel anyway so I didn't take advantage but wow. What a difference in customer service and that was a totally new company for $10 versus a $43 box who I've been subbed to without canceling for 5 months. What pisses me off too is that i think if I cancel now I will still be charged for October since in my account it says my next billing date is nov and that I was charged the 4th. But I wasn't.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 15, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Just tried backdoor tracking, still nothing. This is booboo.
> 
> Starting to get very UPSET.
> 
> -_____-


I am not sure backdoor tracking will work the same. My reference number looks different. I have the tracking email and number as of today, but it still says initiated as of 10/10 and no updates after.


----------



## jebest (Oct 15, 2014)

My account says absolutely nothing lol No orders, nothing. I give up.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 15, 2014)

i have yet to receive my SEPT box i paid for already and what about my nike gift card that will expire!?! nothing has changed on my account on my OCT box.......

i rec'd an email from PS offering 25% off marchesa voyage, like no thank you, not after you sent me a GWP in the Fall LE box.....

checked FB page and usual complaints going on...........

**************

btw, for charity info, there are some websites that monitor charities - forms they are required to file w/IRS and how much is paid toward the actual need, overhead, compensation + all that 

here is one of them but there are others - - http://www.charitynavigator.org

we need a monitor on PS, hmmmmmm


----------



## pbpink (Oct 15, 2014)

every time i post here they send an email! they are watching me!

We'd like to sincerely apologize for the October box shipping delay. We anticipate shipping out all boxes over the course of the next seven to eight days. We understand our recent site update has not been the best experience for you, and we are working hard to fix the errors on the site and in shipping. 

Additionally, our Customer Support is currently experiencing unusually high traffic, and we would like to thank you in advance for your patience. There will be a slight delay in response time, but please be assured that your inquiries and concerns will be addressed. 
If you have any additional questions, please feel free to email [email protected], and we will be able to assist.
As always, thank you for being a loyal Must Have subscriber. We hope you enjoy your October box.
Thank you!  

The POPSUGAR Must Have Team


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

They FINALLY charged my credit card.


----------



## CLovee (Oct 15, 2014)

I feel like popaugar should be doing more than saying sorry in their email for their "loyal customers". Just my opinion, even a simple $5 off for next billing cycle would make a lot of customers happily forget their incompetencies this month. Anyway, the email was long over due, they should have sent that a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kannikasuki (Oct 15, 2014)

Huh, they have yet to send me any apology or shipping email. =/


----------



## jebest (Oct 15, 2014)

7 to 8 days? Yeah those nail decals will be useless, they should make up for it.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 15, 2014)

I still haven't been charged so I'm not pleased. At best if I get charred and it ships the same day, and after my box takes it's circuit of the midwest via "smart post" I may get it on the 30th.... but of course I'll get my October box in November. This is some serious BS. The apology shouldn't be on the close of business the day they say is the absolute last day for shipping.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2014)

The halloween nail decals...arriving in November...?

I bet they're kicking themselves that they didn't just send a fall print nail decal that would work for all of pumpkin spice latte season...vs stuff with jack o lanterns and cobwebs on it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I have still not been charged and my finger is on the cancel button. I was subscribed to a new sub blue velveteen for 1 month and they emailed me that there was a problem with billing 1 DAY after AND offered a coupon to get the box for $8 instead of $10 for the hassle of resubbing. I was going to cancel anyway so I didn't take advantage but wow. What a difference in customer service and that was a totally new company for $10 versus a $43 box who I've been subbed to without canceling for 5 months. What pisses me off too is that i think if I cancel now I will still be charged for October since in my account it says my next billing date is nov and that I was charged the 4th. But I wasn't.


I have no idea if this is really what happened/could have happened... but this delayed billing made me think.  They are having issues with the billing and amounts charged it seems.  I live in CA and should have been charged tax, but they didn't charge me tax, and it has already cleared my bank account since the 4th.  They are also having discrepancies with how any discount codes are displayed between the different pages of the account info and also in email confirmations.  So their system is going nuts right now. 

What if their system on their end says you were charged on the 4th, and counts it as charged?  You don't have a charge on your bank end, but they're saying they did charge you... so maybe it is another billing glitch similar to the tax issue--that you're marked charged but weren't charged?


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 16, 2014)

I think they thought their website was going to go smooth and simple. It appears it wasn't tested and there are a ton of issues they never planned for. I am not sure if they are fixing them or if they intended to, but people aren't happy and it has put them behind.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 16, 2014)

Still no backdoor tracking for me... I did email them on Monday in a small fit of irritation under the guise that I was a first time subscriber with a rue la la code (technically that account is new...) and inquired about shipping since the Rue La La terms of service said to expect to receive the box WITHIN a week an a half after you order. Got the two auto-responses, but nothing from an actual person.

I work customer service myself, so I always seem to be a little more sympathetic when things like this happen, and I'm not considering canceling at this point, but I am irritated because I want those decals before Halloween!!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 16, 2014)

I have no shipping email, no apology email, no back door shipping info, no order processing, NOTHING!

Mine is supposed to be a referral box, but still. I worked hard getting 10 referrals to get free boxes! At least tell me something! I am usually very patient, but my patience is running very thin right now.

I did, however, get the email about the 25% off. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## rachelnyc (Oct 16, 2014)

I got my box today! Hopefully more people will be getting theirs soon too! 

I tore into the maltballs the second the box arrived, and they kind of remind me of German pfeffernüsse (spice cookies), if anyone's familiar with those....I like them!

NOW I just need to figure out why my email/password won't get me logged in on the site, and why when I click the password reset, it won't accept the email address I know I'm signed up with. . .


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 16, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> I got my box today! Hopefully more people will be getting theirs soon too!
> 
> I tore into the maltballs the second the box arrived, and they kind of remind me of German pfeffernüsse (spice cookies), if anyone's familiar with those....I like them!
> 
> NOW I just need to figure out why my email/password won't get me logged in on the site, and why when I click the password reset, it won't accept the email address I know I'm signed up with. . .


Did you ever get a shipping email/tracking number?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 16, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> I got my box today! Hopefully more people will be getting theirs soon too!
> 
> I tore into the maltballs the second the box arrived, and they kind of remind me of German pfeffernüsse (spice cookies), if anyone's familiar with those....I like them!
> 
> NOW I just need to figure out why my email/password won't get me logged in on the site, and why when I click the password reset, it won't accept the email address I know I'm signed up with. . .


Had you gotten any kind of email with a tracking number, or did it just show up?


----------



## Annie Culbertson (Oct 16, 2014)

I received my box today but I never received a shipping confirmation or tracking number. All the items are great and things I will use! There not be one "high ticket" item in the box but everything will either get used or make a great gift!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 16, 2014)

They tried to charge me today but my account was short a few bucks so they couldn't haha. (I only deposit exact amounts on my card for charges but I got tired of seeing it sit there). I got an automated message saying that if I don't update billing my account is auto cancelled. I went ahead and rage cancelled. No charge warning when the charge is 2 weeks late with only a vague "charging this week" last week is unacceptable. I was only really interested in the candle anyway. I can buy that on its own or try to trade. Maybe next month I will resub. What also made me mad is that I would have been charged $86 in the span of 2 weeks if billing for nov is on the 1st. That is a lot of money in a short time for not choosing what you are buying. I wish they would do a 20% off for life of subscription coupon this holiday season. It might keep people from canceling so much.


----------



## cats-in-hats (Oct 16, 2014)

Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Made this just so i can vent with you all! Yesterday I cancelled after viewing my card account (yet again) and seeing no charge. Kind of the last frustration for me, so I went ahead and removed my credit card info from the account and then cancelled. Over the lunch hour today, what do I see? A pending charge on my card. WAT. A full day after I cancel? How? I am just so confused by this whole ordeal and just want out! Dammit, I can go to Marshall's and find my own damn meatballs  maltballs!

Back on track - the real point is to PSA that you may suddenly have a charge today if you hadn't previously and if you're like me and like to budget out, beware. *sad trombone*

Edited to add that even though I've reached out via customer service, I may attempt to dispute the charge. Will let you know if either is successful...if they get back to me... *additional sad trombone*


----------



## Jenn10 (Oct 16, 2014)

annabelle3210 said:


> I received my box today but I never received a shipping confirmation or tracking number. All the items are great and things I will use! There not be one "high ticket" item in the box but everything will either get used or make a great gift!


Wow that's great for you- No updates on my account whatsoever. I wonder how their giveaway thing is being done-- Are they only entering those who hasn't been charged yet or charged recently into the "lucky bonus" thing?


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 16, 2014)

My box has shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hope everyone else gets theirs soon!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone know, who has their gotten tracking, or got their box, if the new subscription number attached to our accounts, works for back door tracking?


----------



## cats-in-hats (Oct 16, 2014)

cats-in-hats said:


> Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Made this just so i can vent with you all! Yesterday I cancelled after viewing my card account (yet again) and seeing no charge. Kind of the last frustration for me, so I went ahead and removed my credit card info from the account and then cancelled. Over the lunch hour today, what do I see? A pending charge on my card. WAT. A full day after I cancel? How? I am just so confused by this whole ordeal and just want out! Dammit, I can go to Marshall's and find my own damn meatballs  maltballs!
> 
> Back on track - the real point is to PSA that you may suddenly have a charge today if you hadn't previously and if you're like me and like to budget out, beware. *sad trombone*
> 
> Edited to add that even though I've reached out via customer service, I may attempt to dispute the charge. Will let you know if either is successful...if they get back to me... *additional sad trombone*


Their social media team is quick. Here's the response I received:

_Hi cats-in-hats! Unfortunately, as stated in our FAQs, all subscriptions must be canceled before the first of reach month to ensure that no additional charges are made. This explains why you are being charged for October. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this has caused, but you will no longer receive any additional Must Have boxes beginning in November._

&lt;_&lt; frakkin' frak.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 16, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Does anyone know, who has their gotten tracking, or got their box, if the new subscription number attached to our accounts, works for back door tracking?


Can't answer that, but I signed up for a FedEx account. That allows me to see any package that is scheduled to be delivered to me.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 16, 2014)

Didn't know FedEx has that. UPS does and I love it


----------



## MET (Oct 16, 2014)

I find the lack of (or select) communications frustrating. I have cancelled my subscription and if I don't find out status on my October box, may dispute the charge with the CC.  The fact that they have "deactivated" the CS link on their website speaks volume to their customer service philosophy.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Ummmm, so I just went to my account page, and saw that my address was wiped out. I guess it never reloaded with the update. So, even though I was charged for the box yesterday, how were they going to ship it? I never got an email saying there was a problem. And when I emailed them to check my account, and make sure it was all good, they never checked on it for me. So Ladies, just make sure all your info is there. Because despite them saying everything was loaded back up into the system, clearly it wasn't.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep, no address info listed for me as well. I just added it back in now. I was just getting over last month's LE Box mess and now this!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Yep, no address info listed for me as well. I just added it back in now. I was just getting over last month's LE Box mess and now this!


So, that means there were two of us, which means there has to be more. I wonder if the shipping hold up is the lack of customer addresses?


----------



## jebest (Oct 16, 2014)

My whole account was wiped clean, no card or address, been that way since the change.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Oct 16, 2014)

My address was wiped clean too! Maybe you're on the something...


----------



## Weebs (Oct 16, 2014)

No address info in my account either but my CC was certainly there and they charged it today.  Maybe they were having to hack their old database to figure out who is a member, what the CC is and what addresses to ship them to.  The whole "website down for a week" really screwed them over, eh?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 16, 2014)

I got an email about no cc info. Really lame. Will figure it out tomorrow but so far the site is terrible.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a new PSMH subscriber (Rue La La code) and haven't received anything either.  All of my info was entered after the website was back up, so it should be in there.  Should.

I can't wait to cancel this thing once my box actually MOVES.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 16, 2014)

I have not received my box yet either. I thought it was weird that they would select only certain people to send that email to regarding boxes coming a week late (as in a week late past their stated send out time - not as compared to their regular shipping practices). They must know who had their addresses deleted versus who didn't. I went to my account and saw this "We have no address on file for this account." when I clicked on addresses. Really? They couldn't transfer my address from their old system to the new one? Or they only transferred SOME customer addresses and 15 days later it's still not resolved? 

I almost feel bad for them. Popsugar was my favorite box but this little transition that they did (and for what purpose? They only added 3 one time purchase boxes, at least that's what it looks like from an outside perspective) is a complete incompetent disaster. I've been patient but I'll admit that the email that they sent out yesterday was pretty lame considering that they're sending out holiday specific items this month. 

I hope the person responsible for coordinating this whole thing was let go of. What a total debacle!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 17, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> So, that means there were two of us, which means there has to be more. I wonder if the shipping hold up is the lack of customer addresses?


Same here no address. And that was there before. What did they do in their week off line??


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 17, 2014)

My address wasn't on my account so now I've added it. Maybe my box will get shipped! I never even thought to look and see if it was there.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been trying to be really patient about this, but I am super frustrated with Pop Sugar this month. I haven't received a word from them regarding my box. According to their facebook page, that means my box is not as delayed as some and I "should be receiving tracking information." Well, thanks to the heads up from all of you here, I logged into my account and they don't have my address on file. They have my credit card information...and my survey responses from months ago...but no address. So we'll see if my box is actually on the way.

While I appreciate that bloggers received their boxes early and shared the contents with us, PopSugar really needs to focus on their paying customers. My yearlong subscription ends this month, and if they don't make some sort of small gesture as an apology for this month's delay, I don't think I will be resubscribing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh, and if I get one more email from them about buying a baby box/wedding box/marchesa something or other  :wacko:  haha


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 17, 2014)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Can't answer that, but I signed up for a FedEx account. That allows me to see any package that is scheduled to be delivered to me.


I signed up for one too, thanks to this message! But now I can't figure out how to see packages being delivered to me?

However, after reading through many of your posts it finally dawned on me to check and make sure that my address info was not missing. Lo and behold, it was! I feel like a dummy haha. I put the info in, so hopefully it ships soon? I'm surprised they wouldn't contact us regarding the missing info considering all boxes are supposed to ship by the 15th and that date has come and gone.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 17, 2014)

No address for me either and I just got charged even though I should have a referral box!!!!  So beyond upset--I think this is my last month with Pop Sugar!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I signed up for one too, thanks to this message! But now I can't figure out how to see packages being delivered to me?
> 
> However, after reading through many of your posts it finally dawned on me to check and make sure that my address info was not missing. Lo and behold, it was! I feel like a dummy haha. I put the info in, so hopefully it ships soon? I'm surprised they wouldn't contact us regarding the missing info considering all boxes are supposed to ship by the 15th and that date has come and gone.


It's not easy....first I log into my account, then it asks for some kind of account number. I cancel that, then click the home link. That brings me back to the home page that shows "My Shipments" towards the bottom of the page. There has got to be an easier way to do it, I'm just not savvy enough to figure it out!!


----------



## jebest (Oct 17, 2014)

I am so mad at them I can't stand it, I also got another buy this baby shower box email, yeah not going to happen.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 17, 2014)

I received shipping notice a few days ago, but fedex says my box is still inititiated. Maybe my box was lost or there are product issues? My address is on file and has been since the week the site reopened (i had ordered a sept gift box shortly after relaunch). I just want the nail decals before halloween.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 17, 2014)

And after I emailed them earlier this month about my referrals and they assured me I had them, I was charged for this month. I am furious. I just emailed them back and told them to reverse the charge and I want to cancel if I don't have the referrals.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Woo-Hoo!  What a surprise!  My box is here.......I usually get my box a full 10 days after you all start posting your pictures on here.  I can't believe I got mine already.  I really wasn't expecting it until Nov 10th.

Keep those fingers crossed girls!

My shipping address was not on file when they went to the new site.  --and it still isn't listed on their site.  I'll add it now, just in case.

I did not get an email from them the other day, but I NEVER get their emails.  I have no idea why.  I've been subbed since their 2nd box.

I still have no "Shipments Pending" or tracking number.

No "Back Door" tracking for my old sub number, or the new (very low number) subscription number.

Now, On to the goodies.....

Candle:  Scent is pretty strong.  I can't seem to find an actual scent listed on it, but it's flowery.  Chalk was destroyed!  **edit** Scent is Pomegranate**

Eye Liner:  Box is destroyed &amp; covered in chalk.

Socks:  Color does NOT look pink to me.  I really love pink, so I'm a bit disappointed.  All my kids agree.  These socks contain more of a red color.  They are also on the small side.  I wear a size 8 shoe, and they are tight.  I like my socks that way, so they work.  Hopefully others will be able to get them to fit.

Picture Frame:  Really nice quality.  I'm surprised.  Perfectly fits a post card.

Malted Milk Balls:  Nice pumpkin-y taste.  They arrived unmelted.

Nail Decals:  Cute.  I'm super happy they arrived in time to be used.

Blue Jean Bar code:  I'm setting up my account soon.


----------



## Megan Langer (Oct 17, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Woo-Hoo!  What a surprise!  My box is here.......I usually get my box a full 10 days after you all start posting your pictures on here.  I can't believe I got mine already.  I really wasn't expecting it until Nov 10th.
> 
> Keep those fingers crossed girls!
> 
> ...


Does it say what we can use the Blue Jean Bar code on? I was looking at the website and they have a boutique where you can order from. Can we use the $40 there?


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 17, 2014)

So I posted earlier that I realized my address was also missing... So I added it... Then came home from work just now to find my box on my door step! So those who didn't have an address saved, they still must have them on file and don't fret! I didn't get any kind of shipping email or anything but my box arrived safe &amp; sound  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooray I came home to a pretty pink and white pop sugar box waiting for me!  I never got a tracking email and my acct still says pending so it was completely unexpected (nice to still be surprised despite knowing the contents of the box)!  I hope everyone else receives their boxes quickly too!  My candle is Pomegranate there is a sticker on the bottom of the candle that says the scent. The nail decals are not something I would normally gravitate towards but hey its halloween perfect time for something cute and playful.  I m already wearing the socks they say size 9-11 I m a size 8 shoe but the socks still fit nicely.   I m pretty happy with everything what a lovely way to end a busy week!!  Now I m ready speculate for November lol.  I would love something cranberry maybe like a nice scone mix or something or something maple flavored, some mittens that convert to fingerless gloves, a gratitude journal, a fun mug set, I would love a hair tool (have they ever sent anything like that ), I am really eyeing the urban decay naked 2 basics palette , maybe some candlesticks w/  pretty holders

(perfect for a holiday/party tablescape), I think maybe some kind of deal from like snap fish for picture prints or a discounted book or from one of those companies that prints your pictures from instagram for ya would be nice for around the holidays and we all have a pretty nifty new frame to put pictures in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and just some really fun and awesome things  *fingers crossed... come on pop sugar you can do it!* . What would u lovely ladies like to see?  Hope you all get your boxes soon!!!!  Happy weekend!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2014)

MeganandBay said:


> Does it say what we can use the Blue Jean Bar code on? I was looking at the website and they have a boutique where you can order from. Can we use the $40 there?


 Ok so here s what the pop sugar info card says:

Enjoy $40 off your express box filled with hand picked items that are delivered right to your doorstep monthly!

The card itself says 

BJB EXPRESS $40 off your express box  Valid thru november 30th 

We send boxes of handpicked outfits to your doorstep monthly 

40+ brands of denim, amazing apparel, shoes, and accessories to choose from

No upfront cost or commitments 

Sign up at 

bjbexpress.com  

then gives a unique code to use 

Questions call us 844-428- Jean

Fine print says its non- transferable may not be exchanged for cash.  Each code is a unique code and may only be used once Free domestic shipping international recipients may be responsible for customs fees and other shipping charges. etc etc

So sounds like its not for the boutique.  I ll try it I ve had fun with stitch fix, always fun to try once.  Hope that helps!

*so I tried to sign up but my code says its expired or not valid... oye vey ... did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 17, 2014)

:angry:

BJB Express code is reading "Coupon expired or not valid" for me too.

Grrrrrr...........especially after taking the time to set up my account!


----------



## kerrbear329 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have emailed pop sugar twice now and have not gotten more than the generic response that my email was received.  I understand they are busy but it should not take more than a week to get a response.  Twice now I have gotten billing error messages saying I need to update my card on file.  I already did that at the beginning of the month and I just did it again with the same card info.  I still haven't been charged and the money is sitting in my account waiting for them to take it out.  If I didn't love Popsugar so much I would just cancel my account.  And if they are not going to charge me and send me a box this month I could use that money for something else.  SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 18, 2014)

kerrbear329 said:


> I have emailed pop sugar twice now and have not gotten more than the generic response that my email was received.  I understand they are busy but it should not take more than a week to get a response.  Twice now I have gotten billing error messages saying I need to update my card on file.  I already did that at the beginning of the month and I just did it again with the same card info.  I still haven't been charged and the money is sitting in my account waiting for them to take it out.  If I didn't love Popsugar so much I would just cancel my account.  And if they are not going to charge me and send me a box this month I could use that money for something else.  SO FRUSTRATING!


Man that is frustrating sorry I don't have any awesome advice to help ya out here.  Hopefully you get it figured out soon and get a box full of goodies you love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All i keep thinking this month is man I m glad at I don't work at POPSUGAR right now, what a madhouse that must be!  Eeeek!


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 18, 2014)

I got an email from them after I sent one about my expired brownie, they said they would send me some items to compensate for it. We shall see.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've seen a few comments on Facebook that Popsugar has double charged some people for their October box.  Geez, things just keep going downhill.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 18, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> I've seen a few comments on Facebook that Popsugar has double charged some people for their October box.  Geez, things just keep going downhill.


I was just triple-charged for a box that I should have received free from referrals. No response to my email yet. Ugh, so frustrated with PS this month!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 18, 2014)

I got my box today and as usual I like it way better than I did when I first saw the pics/spoilers.

The box smells great, between the candle and the soap, it's so refreshing.

The socks are a little snug but hopefully that means they won't slid down my foot in boots.

Even though neither my bf nor I really like maltballs we devoured the ones in this box and he'll use the bar soap.  

Still planning to gift the candle and picture frame and trade the nail stickers though.  

Now to investigate this BJB express thingy....


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 18, 2014)

Hmmm... still nothing for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Oct 18, 2014)

I have never seen a website upgrade go so wrong :huh:    I was checking my credit card statement and noticed that I was charged twice for the October box (one early in the month and again this past Wednesday).  Now I have to deal with their under-resourced Customer Service team on the billing error and of coarse I am still waiting for a response on my earlier email about the status of the actual box.


----------



## rachelnyc (Oct 19, 2014)

I tried the mani decals tonight and I think they're really cute! I used them with Sephora Formula X polish in Dark Matter (black) and Thrilling (very light purplish gray--closest I had to white, which was what I really wanted to use). I figured I'd post here for one idea on how to use them! Sorry about the bad lighting...I had trouble getting my phone to focus and take the pic with one hand  :wacko:





I'm excited to use as many as I can for the next few weeks! At least two of the designs don't scream Halloween, so hopefully anyone who gets their box late can still use some of them :/


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 19, 2014)

Small PSA:  Anybody who loved that crisp cake rice crispy treat thing that came in the PopSugar boxes before... If you live in or around the Glendale, CA area--- they have a ton of varieties of that same brand at the candy shop called "Lolli and Pops" in the Glendale Galleria mall!  I was there today and they had a huge assortment of them.  I know a lot of people loved it, so I thought I'd let everybody know in case there are others in this area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Meanwhile, I still have no tracking, no emails about a delay, and no box magically appearing in my mailbox.  It'd be super awesome if it showed up on Monday in time for my 7th wedding anniversary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sara Dorne (Oct 19, 2014)

Okay excuse my rant but this is ridiculous. My account says my card was charged on the 5th but nothing had been taken out. My account wasn't updating so on the 15th I canceled it and emailed them. Still have not received anything back from them but of course I got charged yesterday for it. This is absolutely frustrsting. Am I the only one that has had this problem? I'm so disappointed and this was my favorite box.


----------



## sldb (Oct 19, 2014)

A couple of days ago I asked a few questions on their Facebook page. I asked how long my box was going to be delayed and how they were going to ensure that those of us with delayed boxes would receive them before Halloween. I did also ask that if we didn't receive our boxes by Halloween how they were going to rectify the situation.

They responded by deleting my comment. I love Popsugar and it has been my favorite sub. I am trying to stay positive and hope that next month is better.Them deleting my comment did not help things.


----------



## jebest (Oct 19, 2014)

Based on the comments Popsugar has made on FB, it seems those of us that got the delayed email are the only ones that will be receiving our boxes extra late. They said if you did not get the email that the box has shipped or will be shipping soon, if you got the email it's another story. Lol Great! :/


----------



## sldb (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah. I was just wanting them to give a more specific timeline and some assurances, which of course they refused to give. I wouldn't be as upset if the box didn't include a Halloween specific item.


----------



## jebest (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh they won't give anything, they are doing a very poor job in handling this situation. My guess is if you got the email about shipping late, which I did, we will be lucky to see the nail decals a day before Halloween. Most likely will be after, and for those that did not get the email, they will receive box before Halloween.


----------



## sldb (Oct 19, 2014)

Sad. I would have rocked those nail decals for Halloween.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 19, 2014)

sldb said:


> A couple of days ago I asked a few questions on their Facebook page. I asked how long my box was going to be delayed and how they were going to ensure that those of us with delayed boxes would receive them before Halloween. I did also ask that if we didn't receive our boxes by Halloween how they were going to rectify the situation.
> 
> They responded by deleting my comment. I love Popsugar and it has been my favorite sub. I am trying to stay positive and hope that next month is better.Them deleting my comment did not help things.


 they have not answered my email in the last 2 weeks and also deleted my question from facebook. Its not just you.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> they have not answered my email in the last 2 weeks and also deleted my question from facebook. Its not just you.


You know I understand things happen and no business is perfect but there is a line between overwhelmed/bad month and unprofessional/ rude and it seems like they are crossing it.  That makes me sad.  I can be forgiving of a bad month and I even sympathize a bit because I cannot imagine all the upset and perhaps rude customers they are dealing with but that doesn't allow  them to be rude themselves.  I m not upset about the delays and errors as much as I am habout people receiving rude/unproffessional treatment.  Sigh.  I actually signed up for a new box this month I m so excited to see what they send and they ve been so lovely to deal with.  Come on PoPSugar get back on track!  U can do it!


----------



## popwhat (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me!  September was my first box-- I bought it with the ruelala code.  October was going to be my first box as a regular subscription.  After the spoilers came out I realized I wasn't super into what they were offering and was annoyed with all the IT glitches so I decided to cancel my account for now-- and I'll order November's box later if it is good.  Anyway,  I was charged for Octobers box 10/16 supposedly,  but I have no shipping information and my account info just says cancelled.  I have an order number and asked for clarification,  but obviously there hasn't been a response.

After you're charged how long does it typically take to get shipping information?  When you have a regular subscription do you usually have your box by this time of the month?  I guess they shouldn't have held off on the ruelala promo until they fixed their site as they are now officially losing customers before they have them!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 19, 2014)

popwhat said:


> Ok I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me!  September was my first box-- I bought it with the ruelala code.  October was going to be my first box as a regular subscription.  After the spoilers came out I realized I wasn't super into what they were offering and was annoyed with all the IT glitches so I decided to cancel my account for now-- and I'll order November's box later if it is good.  Anyway,  I was charged for Octobers box 10/16 supposedly,  but I have no shipping information and my account info just says cancelled.  I have an order number and asked for clarification,  but obviously there hasn't been a response.
> 
> After you're charged how long does it typically take to get shipping information?  When you have a regular subscription do you usually have your box by this time of the month?  I guess they shouldn't have held off on the ruelala promo until they fixed their site as they are now officially losing customers before they have them!


Nothing is typical with them anymore.  Its really sad they were once amazing but not anymore


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 19, 2014)

jebest said:


> Based on the comments Popsugar has made on FB, it seems those of us that got the delayed email are the only ones that will be receiving our boxes extra late. They said if you did not get the email that the box has shipped or will be shipping soon, if you got the email it's another story. Lol Great! :/


Hmm, I didn't receive that email... so I guess no news is good news. XD That... or I'll just get that email later because I never seem to receive their emails in a timely manner. UGH. I just want my October box already.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2014)

I've yet to get a ship notice for my October Pop Sugar and I'm among those who had the "trouble with billing" emails despite the fact that the card on file is my Paypal card and there is ample money in my account to pay for my subscription. I've emailed them twice about it and have yet to hear back so I doubt I'm getting my October box.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 19, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> I tried the mani decals tonight and I think they're really cute! I used them with Sephora Formula X polish in Dark Matter (black) and Thrilling (very light purplish gray--closest I had to white, which was what I really wanted to use). I figured I'd post here for one idea on how to use them! Sorry about the bad lighting...I had trouble getting my phone to focus and take the pic with one hand  :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww they came out so cute!  Want to come do mine lol? Thanks for sharing!  I m excited to see what cute nails you ladies come up with, please post.  So fun!


----------



## jdove2155 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just was billed for October but I already used my Rue La La code and so I have no idea why $42 just came out of my checking.  I'm not so not happy.  We'll see how long it takes before they get back to me on this.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 19, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Ok so here s what the pop sugar info card says:
> 
> Enjoy $40 off your express box filled with hand picked items that are delivered right to your doorstep monthly!
> 
> ...


yes! plus it charged 11 for shipping when it said shipping is free!!! this has happened before with other codes popsugar has given us and im getting pretty upset about that. i am going to call customer service in tomorrow at BJB and see if they will honor the code and the free shipping.

sigh...this is usually why i don't use the codes popsugar gives us


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> yes! plus it charged 11 for shipping when it said shipping is free!!! this has happened before with other codes popsugar has given us and im getting pretty upset about that. i am going to call customer service in tomorrow at BJB and see if they will honor the code and the free shipping.
> 
> sigh...this is usually why i don't use the codes popsugar gives us


Please post what they say I emailed both Popsugar and BJB express on friday evening but haven't heard anything from either.  Yea I was surprised to see they charge shipping and a $20 fee, all the reviews I read (to be fair most were a few months old) said the charge was $1 and shipping was free, weird.  I thought maybe it was just my code but it looks like they sent out many faulty codes *le sigh*


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 19, 2014)

So a stylist from BJB got in contact with me today via email about completing my transaction and to ask a few style questions.  I explained the reason I wasnt able to finish setting up my profile was a faulty coupon code, she passed my e-mail along to some who can help and I m awaiting further instructions. I think its pretty neat the stylists actually reach out to you to ask for your preferences, she asked questions like is there a neckline you prefer or dislike.  How would you describe a fave work style look, a fave going out outfit and fave weekend look.  Also asked about shoes and pant styles and lengths.  Pretty neat. Still waiting on pop sugar to respond lets take bets who thinks I ll hear back from POPSUGAR before BJB takes care of it  (not me) lol


----------



## roohound (Oct 19, 2014)

Between the lackluster Fall Must Have, the website debacle, the meh October box that might not even arrive in October, and now this ridiculousness of getting rid of questions on FB I think I am officially fed up with PS. I think my $40 a month can be better spent on some nice Quarterly boxes. Or maybe I'm just uber cranky right now and will rethink things. But seriously, they really need to get their crap together.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 19, 2014)

This reminds me of the late shipping resort box debacle. Dramarama. At least this time there's no one bashing those with shipping issues voicing their concerns and disappointment.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 20, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Please post what they say I emailed both Popsugar and BJB express on friday evening but haven't heard anything from either.  Yea I was surprised to see they charge shipping and a $20 fee, all the reviews I read (to be fair most were a few months old) said the charge was $1 and shipping was free, weird.  I thought maybe it was just my code but it looks like they sent out many faulty codes *le sigh*


i just emailed them too. i left messages and got nothing so lets see what happens.....ughhhh i really wanted to try them too!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i just emailed them too. i left messages and got nothing so lets see what happens.....ughhhh i really wanted to try them too!!


 I sent them a message for the 4th time too on facebook.


----------



## Pixels (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the liner? There is a set at Ulta I was thinking about getting but just wondering what you guys thoughts were? TIA!


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone else do the Rue La La deal and not get tracking yet? I placed my order on October 1st and my account still says pending. I'm nervous that I'll get charged for November before I get my October box. Should I cancel? Will that mess up October's shipping?


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 20, 2014)

I signed up for the 3 month subscription on October 7th and was charged the day I signed up....but I still haven't recieved my box and shipping still says pending. Also no emails or anything from them. What a crappy time for me to start subscribing with them. :wacko:


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 20, 2014)

This is getting ridiculous. No box. No tracking. I am always one of the very first people to receive the box and usually get it the first week of the month.  It is now the 20th and there is no sign of it. At this point, I don't even want it anymore.  I got one of the "sorry for the delay" emails but haven't heard anything since. And yes, I was one of the people who got the ridiculously late Resort boxes.


----------



## jebest (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't even want it anymore lol I also am not happy that they get money off of me for such horrible service. I would rather have my money back. :/


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 20, 2014)

I just checked my bank account and sure enough, I was charged for my oct. "referral" box. I sent them an email, posted it on their facebook page, and sent them a facebook message! This is really ridiculous! I have contacted them numerous times about my account without any answer except for the oldie but goodie, standard email saying they are busy and will get to me when they can. That was all fine and good til they took my $39.95. I don't want the box if I have to pay for it. I think what irks me the most is that all my history is gone from the website, so there is no way to look at my referrals.

They did reply to me on facebook saying to "be patient" they were working on it. Well, as patient of a person as I am, my patience has RUN OUT!


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 20, 2014)

If PopSugar is smart they will make sure November is an absolutely amazing box to make up for this debacle. I mean seriously, incredibly amazing too.

Are you listening Popsugar?


----------



## Mnky (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anyone in the Chicago area received their October box yet?


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't get why they aren't better about utilizing their resources.  If they have a large influx of emails to CS, stop playing around on your facebook page.  If you are charging people money and shouldn't be (some are reporting double charges and getting charged for referral boxes) - that is the priority.  Don't mess around with people's money.  Move your people to help in those areas.


----------



## Robdob80 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm near Madison, WI and my friend and I both received our boxes on Saturday. It was a nice surprise because we hadn't gotten shipping notifications, but we hadn't received the "sorry it's late" email either. My account still shows "shipment pending", even though it was delivered. 

As for the box itself - it was packaged nicely, so everything came in perfect condition, and it smelled SO good! I think the scent was mostly coming from the candle, but the soap is great too. The eyeliner is really nice. I'm wearing it today, and it's definitely better quality than the drugstore brands I'm used to. I liked the big ticket items in the past boxes (August earrings/Sept scarf), but for me, this box is just as enjoyable even without one "big" thing. This box is the 3rd of my 3 month subscription, and I will be renewing despite the rough month they had. I think the products are good quality, and the curations have been great.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 20, 2014)

Have any of y'all that are trying to get ahold of them and get answers try calling them?

As much as I personally love doing everything through emails and the computer, I always get stuck calling for what I need because I get more information and actually get the issue taken care of!

Maybe they will be more helpful?


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you have a phone number? I thought they didn't have a phone number.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

POPSUGAR Support, Oct 20 10:39 AM:
Hi there,

We're currently experiencing unusually high traffic and we would like to thank you in advance for your patience. If you have already sent in a request, you won't need to email us again as we already received your first. We will get back to you as soon as possible.

Thank you!

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

I get this email back from them every day.  They have not answered an actual email of mine in weeks. I wonder how backed up they are with email I also wonder why they don't hire more people to answer them.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 20, 2014)

Still no tracking for me either. Between

this and the lameness/decreased value of the box this month and the last two special edition boxes, I'm pretty close to canceling. (And I had formerly loved this brand!)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> Have any of y'all that are trying to get ahold of them and get answers try calling them?
> 
> As much as I personally love doing everything through emails and the computer, I always get stuck calling for what I need because I get more information and actually get the issue taken care of!
> 
> Maybe they will be more helpful?


 How can you call them??  please do share


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 20, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> Do you have a phone number? I thought they didn't have a phone number.


Well...I definitely didn't know that. But, that's real dumb.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 20, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> How can you call them??  please do share


I just assumed they had a technical phone number to call =\

LIKE MOST PLACES.

But, I guess not.


----------



## mspotts (Oct 20, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> I just assumed they had a technical phone number to call =\
> 
> LIKE MOST PLACES.
> 
> But, I guess not.


Normally on your credit card statement, they will show  the charge for that company and then list a phone number.  .


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 20, 2014)

I did a little digging around and found this:

Popsugar Inc
111 Sutter St # 850
San Francisco, CA 94104
Phone: (415) 391-7576
 
It may not do any good at all, but I think when I get off work I will try this number and the one above. It can't hurt!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 20, 2014)

Ninja'd! ^^;


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

By now, you should have received an email regarding the shipment of your October box. We understand your frustration with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

If you have any additional questions, please let us know and we'd be more than happy to assist!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest!

This was the lame email I got from them today.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 20, 2014)

Tried that # just a general recording with a list of extensions that leave you back to the same circle it says to email them well we all know how that's going. I've never been so upset by a subscription box I know it sounds so silly but they charged me on the first like didn't even go pending it was a straight charge it just aggravates me beyond all belief because I already paid my statement for October it just annoys me but it's been paid for and I don't even have any information at all and I'm moving in two weeks who knows if it will even show up before then I said I would not change my address because there is no point I would get it first or second week in October this is crazy I really hope they read these concerns and address them and maybe into my email from 13 days ago


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm curious to know how they decided who they were sending boxes too, and how they decided who was going to get the email saying the box was going to be waaaaay late. I just feel it's super unfair, and they really need to do something for those of us who are getting the box extremely late. It is now officially at the point that if they charge for November on the 1st, so many of us will still be waiting for our October box. I guess my feeling is they should have sucked it up since they knew there is a problem, and paid for express shipping. It would have solved sooooo many complaints, and problems. I worked in retail for years, and when a customer came in with a problem I worked hard to fix it right away, even if it meant a hit our bottom line, you fix it for the customer. These e-commerce just hide behind their lame excuses, and computer screens. They are probably thankful that they don't actually have to deal with any of us. It's just sad. People work too hard for their money, and there are just too many other sub box options for a company to think it's okay to treat customers like this. They should have invested in some 2 day shipping, problem solved. Sorry this was so long.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm pretty EFFING pissed that no shipping notification has happened yet for me.

Bay Area, CA over here with still NOTHING.

I just rechecked my credit card statement to see if I was charged twice. Fortunately, only once. I guess they knew if I was charged more than that, I would've raised HELL.

If our October boxes come AFTER Halloween, they better give us a 50% off coupon for staying loyal because this is BEYOND ridiculous.

I'm not going to bother complaining to them through FB or email since they're being generic as crap lately.

But like I said.. if I DON'T get my box BEFORE Halloweenie then BYE FELICIA.


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 20, 2014)

I sent an email over a week ago and just got a response.  For the record, I'm not one of the ones who received a late shipping email:

"Thanks for reaching out to us. We'd like to sincerely apologize for the October box shipping delay. We anticipate shipping out all boxes over the course of the next seven days. Please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped."

So, I'm not in the late shipping group, but they _anticipate_ shipping over the _next seven _days?  I for sure won't get it in time for Halloween then, and I'm not going to even be one of the late that receive it?  That's crazy.  If I didn't really want to try Blue Jean Bar so badly I'll tell them to skip this month and credit me a month.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 20, 2014)

Whoa that's shocking--I got my box days ago and assumed others would do the same. Then I check back in here and lo and behold! 

Anyway, hoping for quick resolutions to these problems. And a happy halloween whether or not you have decals.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mnky said:


> Has anyone in the Chicago area received their October box yet?


I have not but I was charged Friday.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 20, 2014)

I ordered on the 3rd of October with the Rue La La code.  I received two identical emails on that date and nothing since.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not going to email them at this point because I already know I won't get an answer.

The website site still says "Next shipment October."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As much as I'd love for a November 'make-it-up-to-you-box', I'm guessing Nov has already been curated.  I'm going to need a serious discount code to ever go through this shitstorm again.


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 20, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I ordered on the 3rd of October with the Rue La La code.  I received two identical emails on that date and nothing since.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exact same thing here - 2 identical emails at the time I ordered on Oct. 1 and then ... complete radio silence.

Luckily, they have not charged my credit card yet, so hopefully the Rue La La code worked...

There is simply no excuse for PSMH to take down their website mid-week and then deliver a seriously faulty experience to their customers.  If they simply changed the layout, look and feel of their site to include the addition of the baby shower and bridal shower boxes, then they had more than enough time to test the changes to their site thoroughly, to include automated emails, and to work out all the defects and bugs. Sounds like they may have overhauled the whole back-end system in addition to the customer interface (????).  

In the grand scheme of things, since this is the first time I've experienced such a mess with PSMH, I'm not ready to cancel forevermore.  With the exception of the last 2 LE boxes I ordered (resort and fall), I've otherwise had a great experience.  However, if they still don't have their act together by next month, I may need to divert my $39/mo into some different subs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> Exact same thing here - 2 identical emails at the time I ordered on Oct. 1 and then ... complete radio silence.
> 
> Luckily, they have not charged my credit card yet, so hopefully the Rue La La code worked...
> 
> ...


  I am going to give them a break for a while after this month and see if they get there act together


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 20, 2014)

I tried to sign up for BJB the other day and got the "expired or not valid code" message on their website.  I emailed BJB immediately and received an email back today.  It was from a stylist named Tasha.  She wanted to know:  Do you wear strappy tanks?  What is your go-to style of jean?  Do you want to do color for fall?

I told her that I had the coupon code that wouldn't work and didn't want to pay for the service since I had the code.  She wrote back almost immediately.

She told me "there is an issue on our end with our website"  and "we will apply the $40 to whatever you purchase in the box"  "I can get a box to you today and it is free".  They need a credit card on file (probably so people can't keep the whole box of clothes and not pay for it).  She offered to call me right away if I did not feel comfortable with emailing her my CC info.  I asked her to call me tomorrow, it was dinner time at my house.

Anyone else get this sort of communication from them?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

Just got this
POPSUGAR Support, Oct 20 02:34 PM:Thanks for reaching out to us. We'd like to sincerely apologize for the October box shipping delay. We anticipate shipping out all boxes over the course of the next seven days. Please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

We understand our recent site update has not been the best experience for you, and we are working hard to fix the errors on the site and in shipping. Please let us know if you have any additional questions.

Best,POPSUGAR Support



 I want to know why  you charged me for this month after I used a rulala code   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Oct 20, 2014)

Add me to the "we're too busy to respond..." email.  So here I am charged twice, no emails re: delays, no tracking information but it sounds like there are several of us in the situation.

What ticks me off the most is the lack of accountability by "management" - seriously get on your Home Page/FB and apologize for the delays;


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 20, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> I tried to sign up for BJB the other day and got the "expired or not valid code" message on their website.  I emailed BJB immediately and received an email back today.  It was from a stylist named Tasha.  She wanted to know:  Do you wear strappy tanks?  What is your go-to style of jean?  Do you want to do color for fall?
> 
> I told her that I had the coupon code that wouldn't work and didn't want to pay for the service since I had the code.  She wrote back almost immediately.
> 
> ...


I did.  I got an email last night from a stylist similar to what you got some slightly different questions its funny though the stylist I heard from was Jessy and was told she/he was forwarding the code issue to Tasha still have heard anything from said Tasha.  I was beginning to wonder if she exists lol


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 20, 2014)

My box finally shipped. I received notice last week that a shipping label had been created on the 10th and no movement until now. I live in San Francisco so there is hope that they will arrive soon! Mine is due to arrive on the 24th.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 20, 2014)

Finally movement on my box. Info submitted friday Oct 10 and picked up today Oct 20. Good luck everyone, hope all the boxes make it before halloween.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 20, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> My box finally shipped. I received notice last week that a shipping label had been created on the 10th and no movement until now. I live in San Francisco so there is hope that they will arrive soon! Mine is due to arrive on the 24th.


Shipping notice twins! Except for final destination is so cal for me


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 20, 2014)

Getting worried about my box. Used the Rue La La code weeks ago but haven't heard anything since. And obviously it's useless to try and contact them. Ugh. 

And this looked like one of the few boxes I would have loved from them.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 21, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Getting worried about my box. Used the Rue La La code weeks ago but haven't heard anything since. And obviously it's useless to try and contact them. Ugh.
> 
> And this looked like one of the few boxes I would have loved from them.


I'm in the same boat, used the Rue La La code, if that makes you feel any better.  No e-mail, no shipping, nothing.  Not really sure what to think at this point.  Hope it just shows up on my doorstep (that would be nice!)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> I'm in the same boat, used the Rue La La code, if that makes you feel any better.  No e-mail, no shipping, nothing.  Not really sure what to think at this point.  Hope it just shows up on my doorstep (that would be nice!)


 same here with me.. at least you guys got an email after you entered the code I didn't.  PLus they billed my credit card too.  What a mess


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 21, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> There is simply no excuse for PSMH to take down their website mid-week and then deliver a seriously faulty experience to their customers.  If they simply changed the layout, look and feel of their site to include the addition of the baby shower and bridal shower boxes, then they had more than enough time to test the changes to their site thoroughly, to include automated emails, and to work out all the defects and bugs. Sounds like they may have overhauled the whole back-end system in addition to the customer interface (????).


My husband works in "web page world" (as I call it) for a major company.  He deals with this stuff all the time.  I was talking to him about all the delays in the boxes and no tracking, etc etc.. and he mentioned something about what may have possibly happened we haven't talked about on here.  

He says no reputable company would ever take an entire week "off" like this, especially at a crucial time for payments, etc just to do what they have so far.  He says they were most likely being hacked somewhere in their system, and had to shut things down that long to stop it, redo it, and get it back up more securely.  Which is probably why most customer info/payment info/addresses were erased from the online system.  They'd still have it locally (which is why some have received boxes when their account page showed no info, etc), and they used the "big surprise" stupid 3 new boxes as a cover up so customers wouldn't panic.  

Anywho, I don't know if this is really what happened of course, and Popsugar would never admit it if it was :-\   But this was my husband's opinion after working on web sites/dealing with this kind of scenario for 20 years.   It would make sense, at least...  If this isn't what happened, it just shows how much stupider they are as a company and with all the bugs and crap going on how much more vulnerable they are to hackers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If you're going to take a week off-line there should be no reason testing wasn't planned or done before hand to make sure there weren't this many bugs.  

And still nothing for my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *cries*  I didn't get a delay email, so why is mine taking so long?  They are such liars and full of crap.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 21, 2014)

My husband works in "IT land" too.  IT being, Information Technology.  He said something similar....."it couldn't be about adding those 3 boxes."  He said "they've got to be upgrading their security".  I know that some of the projects my hubby has worked on took months to work through.  But---they usually keep the old system up and running and do practice runs of the new system before it goes live.  I know that when PS started out they were having some IT problems with the states that do not have sales tax.  Popsugar connected me to their IT team to help work through some bugs because I was able to understand and communicate in IT language what was happening on the consumer end.  Hopefully, this is all just a struggling IT team and things start to work out.....struggling IT teams are not uncommon.


----------



## Megan Langer (Oct 21, 2014)

I just received an email response to my request for tracking info and shipping updates and I was told that boxes will be shipping over the NEXT 7 DAYS. That they HOPE to have them out by then which seems to mean that they won't have them out and it will be more like 10-14 days. So they won't even have boxes out the door by the end of this week. I am so bummed.


----------



## Jenn10 (Oct 21, 2014)

I was charged on Oct 1st, no update whatsoever. I haven't even attempted contacting them, hearing how their cs are from you guys. I didn't get any email about late shipping either. Well... I have to say I am not buying November box no matter what is in it.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Oct 21, 2014)

My post to them on their facebook. I'm tired of dealing with this and the mess up in charges really has my annoyed. I was going to look past the late shipping, but I'm not dealing with this.

"I want the phone number also. I cancelled my account and was not budgeting for an additional $40 to be taken out of my account this month. I want the charges reversed and not in a month when they respond to my email. I was trying to hold my tongue because I understand that issues can happen and I don't think you intentionally did any of this. However, Popsugar is handling this so unprofessionally it is appalling to me. Popsugar has become unreliable and, no matter how good of a deal, is not worth the hassle. Charging people for things they did not order and taking weeks and weeks to respond is simply ridiculous. If I don't hear from someone today. I am disputing the charge and you will have lost another customer."

I found this number on a Business page 415-391-7576 (same as before, I'll leave a message with every person there if I have to)  and this one on a yelp page (610) 594-1880.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 21, 2014)

I removed my cc info from my popsugar account. I was afraid they would go ahead and try to charge for the november box. I am going to cancel my account, but i want to make sure I get the Oct box that is supposed to be free from referrals, but that I have already paid for. 

Hopefully with my cc info gone they can't charge me anymore.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 21, 2014)

I tried calling, too, but just got lots of people's voicemail. Maybe we should all leave messages, lol.


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 21, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> My box finally shipped. I received notice last week that a shipping label had been created on the 10th and no movement until now. I live in San Francisco so there is hope that they will arrive soon! Mine is due to arrive on the 24th.


Unfortunately, the creation of a shipping label doesn't mean much. It just means that PopSugar printed out a bunch of labels. It does not mean that your box has been picked up by FedEx. It can sit there for a week or more at PopSugar after the label is printed. I know this from personal experience.

I also live in the Bay Area which makes it all the more frustrating.  I was so upset after the big Resort box debacle.  Granted, they threw in an extra product item in my next box to make up for it but it wasn't something I would ever use. I would have preferred a discount.

The Blue Jeans Bar is another thing that I will never use.  Much like Stitch Fix, if you are over a size 12, you are out of luck.

By the way, did anyone get back door tracking to work?  I'm wondering if that is even an option anymore.


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 21, 2014)

sooooo annoying. We'll be lucky if we get our boxes by Thanksgiving LOL


----------



## LindaF (Oct 21, 2014)

so exciting news!!! I just got an email with my tracking number and it's out for delivery and scheduled to arrive today.  I logged in yesterday to my popsugar account and it still said shipment pending so hopefully this will happen to whoever else didn't receive a delayed email like me.  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 21, 2014)

i cancelled mine last week. wasn't that into it anyways. i will use my Rue La La for Nov and call it a day. Been a subscriber for 2 yrs.  But sort of done with it this month.


----------



## Tanya Bachirev (Oct 21, 2014)

Unbelievable! I was charged for the referral box after PS reassured me twice that I will receive it for free!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 21, 2014)

Tanya Bachirev said:


> Unbelievable! I was charged for the referral box after PS reassured me twice that I will receive it for free!


Me, too!


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone have the details on the blue jean bar card?  minimum purchase?  exp date?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

Tanya Bachirev said:


> Unbelievable! I was charged for the referral box after PS reassured me twice that I will receive it for free!


 I was charged after using the rulala code


----------



## sldb (Oct 21, 2014)

I just posted this to their Facebook page:

"Guys, I love you. You have been my favorite subscription. But this is getting really, really bad. You are losing subscribers and ruining your reputation. My husband is a web developer, so I know that something is going on other than "problems with the new website." Here is what I think needs to happen: 1) Be straight with us. At this point, you aren't fooling anybody. People want to know what is really going on, and they have a right to know. You are holding their money. 2) Stop deleting comments on your Facebook wall. It makes you look really bad. Kind of like you have something to hide. 3) The people you charged in error - refund them ASAP  -like yesterday. 4) Expedite shipping on the boxes that haven't shipped yet. Send them by two-day mail, overnight them -just get them there as quickly as possible. 5)If some boxes do arrive after October 29 or 30, you need to make it right with those people in some way."

I know it won't do any good. But it made me feel slightly better.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice but it's only "shipping information sent to FedEx".  

I didn't think I was getting a box this month since I cancelled when it looked like they were going to charge me for a referral box.  

After seeing a couple other comments about being charged, I'm off to check my account details to make sure they didnt.

ETA: Well, Im sure glad I popped in here and saw all this!  I *was* charged!  I hope they fix it.  I cancelled on the 8th because it looked like they were going to charge.  And got charged on the 15th even though I've got my cancellation email.  The good thing is that it will be a piece of cake to dispute the charge with my CC company because of the cancellation notice.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 21, 2014)

My Popsugar just showed up on my doorstep. I was never even alerted that it had shipped. But Yay!


----------



## LindaF (Oct 21, 2014)

My box arrived the same day I got an email with my shipping information. Tried to upload a photo so hope it worked


----------



## LindaF (Oct 21, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> Does anyone have the details on the blue jean bar card?  minimum purchase?  exp date?


Says $40 off your express box and free domestic shipping, valid thru 11/30


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 21, 2014)

sldb said:


> I just posted this to their Facebook page:
> 
> "Guys, I love you. You have been my favorite subscription. But this is getting really, really bad. You are losing subscribers and ruining your reputation. My husband is a web developer, so I know that something is going on other than "problems with the new website." Here is what I think needs to happen: 1) Be straight with us. At this point, you aren't fooling anybody. People want to know what is really going on, and they have a right to know. You are holding their money. 2) Stop deleting comments on your Facebook wall. It makes you look really bad. Kind of like you have something to hide. 3) The people you charged in error - refund them ASAP  -like yesterday. 4) Expedite shipping on the boxes that haven't shipped yet. Send them by two-day mail, overnight them -just get them there as quickly as possible. 5)If some boxes do arrive after October 29 or 30, you need to make it right with those people in some way."
> 
> I know it won't do any good. But it made me feel slightly better.


Well said.  I hope they listen.  Popsugar has always been my favorite but I cancelled.  I will sign up again after they sort out their issues, it is just too unstable right now.  I also deleted my cc info from the site, just in case.  Who knows if I will get my October box and at this point I am kind of over it.  Just excited for those of you who received your boxes!!!  I know mine will show up eventually and that's fine.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow! I've been MIA from MUT in the past few weeks and I hadn't seen this clusterf!ck by PS until today. I never received the email about a late shipment, I wasn't double-charged and my box arrived on the 20th. I appear to be one of the lucky ones, despite usually being one of the ones with issues when PS screws up.

I know I (and others) had concerns about PS moving their shipping date to the 15th of each month while continuing to use SmartPost, but for them to bork the website, run through extra credit card charges, mess up shipping only on subscribers that aren't high profile, delete references to it on FB and then ignore requests for info from paying customers is insane! Did SocialBliss take over PS when they redesigned their website? h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did get an email yesterday saying my box had shipped. The email was sent on the 20th, which was when the box arrived so I found that funny at the time, not realizing how badly PS had screwed up things this month.


----------



## Mnky (Oct 22, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Wow! I've been MIA from MUT in the past few weeks and I hadn't seen this clusterf!ck by PS until today. I never received the email about a late shipment, I wasn't double-charged and my box arrived on the 20th. I appear to be one of the lucky ones, despite usually being one of the ones with issues when PS screws up.
> 
> I know I (and others) had concerns about PS moving their shipping date to the 15th of each month while continuing to use SmartPost, but for them to bork the website, run through extra credit card charges, mess up shipping only on subscribers that aren't high profile, delete references to it on FB and then ignore requests for info from paying customers is insane! Did SocialBliss take over PS when they redesigned their website? h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did get an email yesterday saying my box had shipped. The email was sent on the 20th, which was when the box arrived so I found that funny at the time, not realizing how badly PS had screwed up things this month.


I was really hoping Chicago people got theirs on the same day! No luck yet here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. No email, tracking, nothing except the debit from my bank account! I just tried the reverse fedex tracking and a shipment shows up from Virginia?? Of course it just says label created!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 22, 2014)

I hope popsugar fixes this. It makes me so sad! I use a lot of what I got from these boxes on a daily or regular basis so canceling really upset me. I hope things go back to normal soon and that I will feel safe subbing again.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

According to the email PS sent out last week on October 15, all boxes should be shipped within the next 7-8 days. Today is day 7 (it did NOT say business days), we better all have shipping notices by end of day tomorrow.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 22, 2014)

Still no reply to e-mails about being charged for a referral box!  Grrrr!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 22, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Still no reply to e-mails about being charged for a referral box!  Grrrr!


Have you gotten your box yet? I have been charged for my referral box and I have no indication of a shipping date or anything! They haven't answered my email about it, either. I posted it on facebook and all they said was to be patient.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 22, 2014)

I used the Rue La La voucher which I purchased on 9/22 and haven't received anything from Popsugar besides the confirmation email 10/01. Today I contacted Rue La La and they have heard about the problem and are working to resolve it. The person I spoke with told me that I should expect a resolution in 3-5 days which will either be a tracking number or a refund.


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am still really excited about this box.  I think I am going to love every product in it.  I am not too upset about the shipping delay since they are usually really good about getting my box to me in a timely manner.


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 22, 2014)

I was really upset when I had one of the severely delayed Resort boxes but I kind of feel like this is worse.  At least with the Resort box, nothing was going to expire or not be timely.  If I get a box with Halloween decals after Halloween, that is going to be a real bummer.  Still not tracking. Not even back door tracking. I wasn't even CHARGED until last Friday!!!  It is really disappointing going from one of the first people every month to receive a box to one of the last.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 22, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> Have you gotten your box yet? I have been charged for my referral box and I have no indication of a shipping date or anything! They haven't answered my email about it, either. I posted it on facebook and all they said was to be patient.


Nope!  No box or even a shipping confirmation yet!  So annoyed!  You would think they would want to be nice to people who send them other customers!  Grrr!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

I wrote to ruelala and told them popsugar didn't use my code and they charged me anyway. I will let you all know what they say back to me.  I asked them for a refund


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 22, 2014)

I never got tracking on this month's box either (although I did get the delay e-mail), but mine should be here today.  I can see it in the FedEx Delivery Manager thing.  It's not tracking by reference this month though.  Anyway, if you want to sign up and see if your box is at least in the system, you can do it here: http://www.fedex.com/us/delivery/


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I used a Ruelala code and canceled my sub yesterday because I didn't want to be charged for November.  Now my account shows that I have no shipments pending.  So I don't know if I'm even getting an October box now, or if my Ruelala code is considered used or not.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 22, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Still no reply to e-mails about being charged for a referral box!  Grrrr!


Same with me and I contacted them on facebook and they said they never received my email so i emailed them again.  Luckily i use a prepaid card and they werent able to charge me but i received an email saying they tried to charge me and couldnt.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm getting more and more annoyed with this whole fiasco. 

Bought the RueLaLa voucher on 9/22, applied it on the Popsugar website on 10/1, checked the FedEx Delivery manager site - nothing in the system, and now it's 10/22 and I literally have not heard a single thing from Popsugar. I didn't even get that "delay" email. 

SO ANNOYED.  :angry:


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 22, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I never got tracking on this month's box either (although I did get the delay e-mail), but mine should be here today.  I can see it in the FedEx Delivery Manager thing.  It's not tracking by reference this month though.  Anyway, if you want to sign up and see if your box is at least in the system, you can do it here: http://www.fedex.com/us/delivery/


Checked mine and nothing still


----------



## Mnky (Oct 22, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I never got tracking on this month's box either (although I did get the delay e-mail), but mine should be here today. I can see it in the FedEx Delivery Manager thing. It's not tracking by reference this month though. Anyway, if you want to sign up and see if your box is at least in the system, you can do it here: http://www.fedex.com/us/delivery/


Does it cost to sign up?


----------



## DonutsDriver (Oct 22, 2014)

Using FedEx's app I FINALLY see the PopSugar box. It initiated on the 20th and that's it. Cool, they printed a label. Way to be on top of stuff, guys. Side note, now that USPS, FedEx, and UPS all offer this app, I feel a lot more secure knowing when stuff is coming to my house, I don't have to rely on the company to send me tracking.

This whole debacle is a giant charlie foxtrot. It's as if Target closed for 10 days to remodel but when the store reopened, everything looked the same and there were boxes thrown everywhere and a ton of stuff was out of stock. All of that being said, I was envious of this box for too long to give up on them just yet.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Oct 22, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> Checked mine and nothing still


It might be worth noting, I don't know why but it doesn't show up if I login on my computer (any browser) The list just shows "nothing found" or something similar. However, I installed the app on my phone and it was there as initiated. I'm not sure why, but maybe the desktop version only shows boxes once they are moving? Moral of the story: try the app.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> Checked mine and nothing still


none here either


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> It might be worth noting, I don't know why but it doesn't show up if I login on my computer (any browser) The list just shows "nothing found" or something similar. However, I installed the app on my phone and it was there as initiated. I'm not sure why, but maybe the desktop version only shows boxes once they are moving? Moral of the story: try the app.


And still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

We are 87% complete with October shipping and again apologize for the delay in your tracking and billing.

We are focusing on improving our site experience, getting boxes to you with billing and shipping timelines met, and, of course, delivering something that makes you excited and that we are proud of each month.

For any customer service questions, please email [email protected]

Love,

The PopSugar Must Have Team

This is what is on Facebook


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 22, 2014)

Mnky said:


> Does it cost to sign up?


no


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 22, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> It might be worth noting, I don't know why but it doesn't show up if I login on my computer (any browser) The list just shows "nothing found" or something similar. However, I installed the app on my phone and it was there as initiated. I'm not sure why, but maybe the desktop version only shows boxes once they are moving? Moral of the story: try the app.


i did both nothing on either popsugar says 87% of boxes have gone out looks like im part of the 13% that hasnt yet...


----------



## DonutsDriver (Oct 22, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> i did both nothing on either popsugar says 87% of boxes have gone out looks like im part of the 13% that hasnt yet...


Boo! In all fairness, they just printed my label, and that was 2 days ago. So maybe they will print more labels today before sending out a large batch? Kind of makes me wonder if all of the 87% have actually left the warehouse...you know? Hopefully, you'll get a # (or a box!!!) soon!


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 22, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> We are 87% complete with October shipping and again apologize for the delay in your tracking and billing.
> 
> We are focusing on improving our site experience, getting boxes to you with billing and shipping timelines met, and, of course, delivering something that makes you excited and that we are proud of each month.
> 
> ...


Well I'm definitely part of that 13%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Online it says "shipments pending"....no emails, no box, no nothing!

Has anyone near Austin, Texas gotten their box yet?


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 22, 2014)

I just looked on usps and it said my box is on its way. It says "preshipment information sent to usps", so I'm not really sure what that means, but at least it's on the way.

Now to get PS to reverse the charge since it was supposed to be a referral box...


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Oct 22, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I never got tracking on this month's box either (although I did get the delay e-mail), but mine should be here today.  I can see it in the FedEx Delivery Manager thing.  It's not tracking by reference this month though.  Anyway, if you want to sign up and see if your box is at least in the system, you can do it here: http://www.fedex.com/us/delivery/


Woah, it feels like Christmas came early! Apparently my box is at the post office and set to be delivered tomorrow. Thanks, JenniferV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still super bummed with the way PopSugar handled this month, and really expect more from them...but knowing me I will be too much of a wimp to cancel. Ah, well!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 22, 2014)

Did anyone who gifted themselves a box get one yet? I have nothing on FedEx or the app yet.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Is it just me, or is anyone else getting super annoyed every time they get an email from PS, and it's NOT a shipping notice? Today, it was, win a wardrobe from PS, and Progresso soup. I swear, I have gotten more "junk" mail from them while "Box Gate 2014", has been going on, than I ever have before.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 22, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I used the Rue La La voucher which I purchased on 9/22 and haven't received anything from Popsugar besides the confirmation email 10/01. Today I contacted Rue La La and they have heard about the problem and are working to resolve it. The person I spoke with told me that I should expect a resolution in 3-5 days which will either be a tracking number or a refund.


I saw your post and wrote to Rue La La too, as I used the voucher this month.  If anyone is in the same boat as me/us (used the voucher this month, have not heard anything, no box, no tracking, no emails) contact Rue La La. Maybe we'll get some resolution with them.

I emailed PS yesterday and got the stock reply today of "higher than normal traffic" and all that jazz. DUH you have high traffic - the month has been a fuster cluck.  I wrote back and said they needed to come clean and be honest with people. These rote replies are doing nothing for them. 

I've been a PS subscriber from almost the beginning. Between this box and my BirchBox this month, maybe the subscription box gods are trying to tell me something.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else getting super annoyed every time they get an email from PS, and it's NOT a shipping notice? Today, it was, win a wardrobe from PS, and Progresso soup. I swear, I have gotten more "junk" mail from them while "Box Gate 2014", has been going on, than I ever have before.


YES!! they keep showing up on my YouTube sub list and it is making me nuts, i don't want to see brandi's bloopers!!

i still have not rec'd SEPT? anyone else?

in addition to OCT! 

i asked on FB and msgs were deleted


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 22, 2014)

pbpink said:


> YES!! they keep showing up on my YouTube sub list and it is making me nuts, i don't want to see brandi's bloopers!!
> 
> i still have not rec'd SEPT? anyone else?
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm getting all of the other emails other than the one I want that tells me what's up with my box.

Wow, they are deleting your FB questions?  This is just shady.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine is at the post office -- should be here tomorrow.  Finally.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 22, 2014)

Mnky said:


> Does it cost to sign up?


No, it's free.


----------



## jebest (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone know the weight of this box?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 22, 2014)

jebest said:


> Does anyone know the weight of this box?


3.8lb


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 22, 2014)

I used the Ruelala code on October 1st and got my box today. I double checked and I was not charged on the card I gave them. I think I will cancel though. I never got any kind of email or tracking number.


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 22, 2014)

O.k., has anyone else seen the press release from PS regarding the 2nd Nieman Marcus collaboration box? 

I just saw this on Yahoo Finance and the article indicates it will be available for purchase 10/22/14 (today??!!??!!??!!)

I really hope this is a joke or a misprint!  They seriously need to take care of the October subscribers before worrying about the next LE box. 

I still haven't seen or heard anything on my Oct. box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

The worst part is that I'm now really tempted to buy a Nieman Marcus box when it actually does become available since it was so amazing last year and I missed the boat... Although, I think this year it sounds like it will be $250 (?).


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 22, 2014)

Looked at last years box, seems well worth it, but $250 is a lot to dump on a box though. I am considering subbing that out for the MSA box since they both hit in Nov. My main issue is my concerns over the big PS mess.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh the Neiman Marcus box is up. Haha ya right. Like I would give them more of my money. I still haven't received a shipping notification, the delay email and not-to-mention my October box.

I am even more upset with them now that they posted this in the middle of this whole deal. The nerve...


----------



## sylarana (Oct 22, 2014)

My October box is in Sacramento ...

I think they had to post it now since it's a collaboration with shipment in November.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2014)

On a positive note-- November is going to be awesome because I'm going to receive my 2 monthly boxes. Has anyone gotten one of the bonus necklaces yet??


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

someone needs to take me to the Popsugar Home for the Crazies

(my guess would be that it's located in SF, LA, NY or London from our glasses from Resort LE! why do i know this?!? ugh!)

i have not rec'd SEPT + OCT boxes

PS deleted my little posts from Facebook 

i am in the 13% for OCT and probably .013% for SEPT

i have waited ALL YEAR for the neiman marcus box and I just bought IT! 

WHAT is wrong with ME?!?


----------



## popwhat (Oct 22, 2014)

Figured out fedex backdoor tracking and my box is on schedule for 10/29 so I guess still technically an October box.  I'm so torn on the Neiman Marcus box.... $250 is at my threshold of really thinking about a purchase.  I like a few things from last years but I don't know if they are worth $250.  I wish there was a spoiler.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> On a positive note-- November is going to be awesome because I'm going to receive my 2 monthly boxes. Has anyone gotten one of the bonus necklaces yet??


bonus as in one of the 10 lucky subscribers? 

this one??

http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Enter-Chance-Win-Lele-Sadoughi-35926487

btw, PS did not bother to update the info it....................

"Win One of Ten Clare Vivier Clutches Giveaway" POPSUGAR Inc., 111 Sutter Street, 8th Floor, Suite 850, San Francisco, CA 94104. To be considered eligible in the Giveaway, AMOE entries must be postmarked not later than February 28, 2014 and received no later than 3:00 p.m. PDT on March 4, 2014"


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 22, 2014)

pbpink said:


> someone needs to take me to the Popsugar Home for the Crazies
> 
> (my guess would be that it's located in SF, LA, NY or London from our glasses from Resort LE! why do i know this?!? ugh!)
> 
> ...


You might want to email them every friggen day!!! Still no Sept. box? I would be sending them messages on fb not just writing on their wall.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2014)

pbpink said:


> bonus as in one of the 10 lucky subscribers?
> 
> this one??
> 
> ...


There's a new promo that some subscribers (I think it's 10 too) will get a necklace in their Oct box-- I got an email, I just don't remember the designers name. Girl, if anyone deserves to win, it's you. I can't believe that you haven't gotten Sept box. PS will do the right thing, they usually have pretty good CS in my opinion-- minus this recent debacle


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

i just realized they are going to be selling the NM boxes in store as well..........wish I had taken the time to actually read first!

New this year, the Neiman Marcus Must Have box will also be available as part of the Love to Give Collection in special pop-up shops in Neiman Marcus retail stores nationwide and online at www.neimanmarcus.com/LovetoGive


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> There's a new promo that some subscribers (I think it's 10 too) will get a necklace in their Oct box-- I got an email, I just don't remember the designers name. Girl, if anyone deserves to win, it's you. I can't believe that you haven't gotten Sept box. PS will do the right thing, they usually have pretty good CS in my opinion-- minus this recent debacle


you are too sweet! 

the problem is that they won't contact me back other than one liners telling me everything is great! if PS thinks things are great then they are clearly even worse than we think! ha! 

if nothing arrives, i used amex and they are amazing about helping with issues so at least i have them...

my new iPhone died too, it t'was the best 18 days ever then zap + dead, it had a kernel panic which is very abnormal, i will not be buying any lottery tickets!!

in the scope of life this is all nothing but i actually might enjoy a popsugar "retreat" for the crazies at this point!! eeeek!!


----------



## TheaC (Oct 22, 2014)

I posted a comment on facebook yesterday voicing some suggestions and today they sent me a tracking code. It says I would receive it on Monday but I usually receive it in Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Mine finally shipped and it's sitting in Sacramento.  Says it's going to arrive by Oct 30th but I'm in AZ and it shouldn't take that long.  They really should have upped the shipping speed for the late boxes.  I'm tempted by the NM box but after spending $100 on the lame Fall LE box, I'm really thinking twice about even touching the NM box.  I'll wait for a spoiler and if it's sold out by then, well then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Alllllright, I got my box today! Like many others, I didn't receive any tracking - backdoor or otherwise. I like the box, the eyeliner is seriously budge-proof. I'm relieved to have it in my grabby little hands, but I feel like Popsugar owes us something. ESPECIALLY those of you who aren't going to get the boxes in time for the decals to be of any use. 

I'm definitely going to order the November box, but I am not impressed with the way they handled this mess at all. 

FYI the dean &amp; deluca 15% off coupon is only valid through Nov 2!!! The code is "DEANPOP" if any of you want to use it before your boxes arrive.


----------



## aweheck (Oct 23, 2014)

I ordered a gift box and have no notifications, was charged the day I ordered it, Oct 1st and the address info I inputed, my address was missing on my popsugar account page yesterday when I went to look. It says I'm still processing.

I'm pissed if their website has been hacked and they failed to warn us. That is unacceptable.

If my box doesn't arrive before Nov 1st, I doubt I'll order another box. I do love these monthly boxes (hate the $100 and $250 boxes.... From what I've seen since the first of the year is a huge disappointment by most peeps when they get theirs, I forked out $100's for one of the LE boxes.... And learned my lesson, never again). Now this mess with their site and ordering system, not worth the headache.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 23, 2014)

I signed up for the free usps account that works like the FedEx, and ups tracking accounts yesterday. And low and behold this morning it is at the post office, and I got no tracking number, nor did I see it on FedEx.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 23, 2014)

FINALLY! My box is due to be here today when I get home and last night I received the following reply from PS:

_Thanks for reaching out and we apologize for the confusion, and inconvenience that this has caused. We realize that this hasn't been the best experience, but please know that we are working to get these issues fixed as soon as possible._[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

_We have refunded your erroneous charge which should be reflected on your bank statement within the next few business days._[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

_Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to help._[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

_Best,_[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]_POPSUGAR Support_[/SIZE]


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 23, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I signed up for the free usps account that works like the FedEx, and ups tracking accounts yesterday. And low and behold this morning it is at the post office, and I got no tracking number, nor did I see it on FedEx.


How do you do this on USPS?  

Nevermind, I figured it out.  Still nothing from PopSugar for me...


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't look at any of that stuff on USPS or FedEx because I live in an apartment :,(


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2014)

They are slowly catching up on emails and refunds. A friend said that she just received an email from CS; they said that her refund for the referral box (that she got charged for) has been processed and the money will be in her account in 3 days.


----------



## had706 (Oct 23, 2014)

Still no indication of shipping of the October box for me. Since they typically take 10-14 days to reach me I'm really looking forward to wearing my Halloween nail decals for Thanksgiving and eating some expired malt balls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, my october box showed up today. I'm very happy about that. I never got shipping info. I was charged for 2 boxes though (ordered 1), so I better either be getting another or a refund!

Edited with my input. I'm actually really happy with this box. I wish none of this mess had happened because I think it's an awesome mix of items and kinda getting a bad rap with all the other drama. Poor October box.

Socks - seem maybe a little big for me, but they are soft and I love the print.

Eye pencil - I've been wanting a grey and I really like this one. It goes on really well.

Frame - way better than I expected. (Not worth the value to me though)

Candle - smells nice, a little let down it's not a fall scent. But it's a really neat idea. I'll probably gift it though - I'm not a huge candle fan

Malt balls - LOVE

Nail art - very cute! I'm really glad I got them in time to use them

Soap - smells really nice. I'll try it when I run out of my current soap but I think I will like it

Bjb code - eh. not crazy about this, but it will be fun to try it out.

Bottom line - if they want to not refund me and send me a second box - I would be okay with that. Not happy about the way they handled all of this mess, but it wouldn't be the end of the world for me now that I have my hands on the stuff.


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 23, 2014)

Got my box yesterday, FWIW - I never got a shipping notice, and I wasn't in the group that got an email about a late box.  I hope everyone else gets theirs soon!  Arriving on the 22nd and it's NOT a late box is crazy.  

I also signed up for BJBE and used the code no problem.  It's honestly the only thing I'm excited about in this box, so hopefully I get some nice stuff!


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 23, 2014)

I also hope BJBE is as good as Le Tote, which I've been using for a couple weeks now and LOVE.  It's my favorite subscription box now!


----------



## lippey (Oct 23, 2014)

I received my box today; I really like it!

Just to let everyone know, the Blue Jean Box coupon for $40 off an "express" box can also be used for their sale items.  They have a few styles of really cute, mostly organic cotton socks for half-price.  I was able to order 3 pairs for $7.97 shipping included, because the coupon took $20 off of the total.

Of course, shipping is ridiculous or else the socks would have been free.

Still, it's a good price.

They also have a few bath/body and candle items.  And some bags and wallets.

EDIT-

I'm sorry I don't know how to respond to others' posts.

The $40 value of the giftcard is put towards their clothing box only; you fill out a questionnaire and they send you clothing to match your preferences.  They do charge $20 for the service but that is deducted from your box charge if you keep something from the box instead of sending it all back.

I chose not to purchase the box and took a chance and applied the coupon code to the sale items.  I was happy to see that it worked that way!


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 23, 2014)

BJB never called me to process my Credit Card like they promised in the email.  I guess I'll try to put the code in again on their website, maybe they corrected the problem.  They could've at least emailed me and let me know about it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 23, 2014)

lippey said:


> I received my box today; I really like it!
> 
> Just to let everyone know, the Blue Jean Box coupon for $40 off an "express" box can also be used for their sale items. They have a few styles of really cute, mostly organic cotton socks for half-price. I was able to order 3 pairs for $7.97 shipping included, because the coupon took $20 off of the total.
> 
> ...


So the $40 off only amounted to $20 off when shopping straight from the site?


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 23, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> So the $40 off only amounted to $20 off when shopping straight from the site?


Maybe because $20 was supposed to go to a styling fee?


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 23, 2014)

What a day.  Both of my sub/boxes resolved themselves today. I got my PS box, totally unexpected. No shipping, no tracking, no apology email, it just showed up. By now, the contents aren't news.  No real variations (gray eye liner, socks, etc.).  I wish i didn't like the malt balls.  Dang.  SO good.

Just when I thought I was done with PS.  I am still not happy this box was so late and they were so secretive about everything this month. Contemplating the NM box. Hoping by the time I decide, it's sold out. :lol:

For those of you still waiting, I hope it shows up soon.


----------



## specialtoes (Oct 23, 2014)

I used my BJB code to get a pair of socks for my husband. The socks were on sale for $5, and shipping was like $14! The code worked for $20 off (not $40) when used that way, but I wasn't interested in trying the express box, so hey, free pair of socks works for me! One stocking stuffer down


----------



## aaaldd (Oct 23, 2014)

I was charged at the beginning of October for mine.  I never received an email saying it was going to be late, I have no tracking (checked all the sites) and have sent them an email which of course has received no response.  GRR.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 23, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> I can't look at any of that stuff on USPS or FedEx because I live in an apartment :,(


Why not?  It let me sign up and I live in an apartment.


----------



## jebest (Oct 23, 2014)

Well,tracking through fedex, no tracking from popsugar, says it will be arriving Nov 3! Lmao Just great.


----------



## fisher176 (Oct 23, 2014)

I need the help of the MUT girls this month!  

I cancelled my PopSugar account back in September.  I got charged for the October box anyway.  After numerous emails to popsugar and NO response, I finally contacted my bank who credited me the $39.99 charge.  Today, I received my popsugar box in the mail!  Do I return to sender?  Is there any way to get in touch with PS and make sure that I dont receive anymore boxes?  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 23, 2014)

I received mine today (Indy suburbs) and had I felt better I might have been a wee bit more excited.  I opened the mailbox and something smelled amazing, but I couldn't figure it out.  I was too afraid to super sniff because scents make my headaches 10x worse.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I feel better in a bit I may investigate.  

Has anyone received a candle in anything other than pomegranate?  

I've never used nail decals in my life, but these are cute!  I think I'll save them for next year since I've already planned to do a black polish w/ eyeballs.  (Totally out of character for me, but I'm going to try it!  My first nail pen ever!)


----------



## Sara Dorne (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so jealous of everyone getting their box. I just want mine already


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 23, 2014)

Freak! Finally!  Had no tracking through either shipper or on Popsugar as of this morning.. but my mail box had a key in it!  It was my box.  

I'm undecided on the malt balls.  They initially taste good, but give my throat a funny feeling when eating the outer orange layer.  Did that stop me from eating 3 of them in a row?  NOPE! lol

I love the candle.  I'm boring, so I just wrote "love" on it for now.  I like the pomegranate scent, and it fits a fall smell in my opinion.  

Socks will be going to a Christmas gift to somebody, they're cute, but I'm just not a huge sock person, I get hot feet.  

I like this kind of picture frame.  I probably wont use it until much later when I eventually move, but it'll go to use at some point.  

Love the eye liner.  I was expecting regular grey, but I like the gunmetal sparkly it really is.  

I saw in posts today you can use the bjb credit towards a regular purchase, so I might try that, I'm not into clothing subs and they don't have my size.  

If I see my sis-in-law this weekend, I'll probably give her the nail decals for her and her girls since I wont really use them.  

I don't know if I'll use the soap yet or not.  It might be gifted as well.  

For any of you who bought a gift box and not a regular ongoing sub... does your account with Popsugar give a link to "cancel subscription"?  I didn't sign back up for a sub, just bought a gift box, but I have this clickable link.  I don't know if it'll auto rope me in for a box for November now and I should click it to stop a Nov charge...or if it just always says that for everybody now.   It does list no future payments too, which confuses me even more.  I've emailed customer service, and got no response--to which Facebook people told me I never sent an email and suggested I'm stupid and didn't email the right addy. So their system lost my email apparently.  I sent a new one in today, but I doubt I'll hear back in time to cancel if needed.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 23, 2014)

I finally got my box today, totally unexpectedly.  Everything was great... except the melted heap of pumpkin malt balls.  I broke off a chunk to try and I don't like the flavor.  Oh well, I like everything else and it will all get used.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, well, well... what should arrive but my Popsugar box today? 

I signed up for the FedEx delivery program but my box wasn't in the system so I thought for sure that I wouldn't get it any time soon. But I somehow found my October box sitting at my front door today after work. XD I guess all's well that ends well.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 24, 2014)

I got my box today and what did I do? Ordered a gift box with the MSA code. No, lesson not learned. I think I'll have less frustration since the contents will make great holiday gifts and I'm not so anxious to get them before halloween (the nail decals, sheesh. So stinking cute and I really hope everyone gets theirs before halloween so the decision is theirs on whether to use them or not).


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 24, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I got my box today and what did I do? Ordered a gift box with the MSA code. No, lesson not learned. I think I'll have less frustration since the contents will make great holiday gifts and I'm not so anxious to get them before halloween (the nail decals, sheesh. So stinking cute and I really hope everyone gets theirs before halloween so the decision is theirs on whether to use them or not).


What is the MSA code?


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 24, 2014)

fisher176 said:


> I need the help of the MUT girls this month!
> 
> I cancelled my PopSugar account back in September. I got charged for the October box anyway. After numerous emails to popsugar and NO response, I finally contacted my bank who credited me the $39.99 charge. Today, I received my popsugar box in the mail! Do I return to sender? Is there any way to get in touch with PS and make sure that I dont receive anymore boxes? Any advice would be appreciated!


Last May they charged me and sent me a box, even though I canceled before the month. I contacted customer service, luckily for me they weren't swamped, and they refunded my money and told me to keep the box because it was their mistake. I was so pleased with how they handled it I decided to resubscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's unfortunate that they are having all these problems this month.


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 24, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I got my box today and what did I do? Ordered a gift box with the MSA code. No, lesson not learned. I think I'll have less frustration since the contents will make great holiday gifts and I'm not so anxious to get them before halloween (the nail decals, sheesh. So stinking cute and I really hope everyone gets theirs before halloween so the decision is theirs on whether to use them or not).


Me too! The things in this box will make great Christmas gifts, minus the Halloween decals and the malt balls - I couldn't resist with that $10 off code with a necklace from MSA!


----------



## jebest (Oct 24, 2014)

Did anyone win the jewelry yet?


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 24, 2014)

Just checked Fed Ex and finally tracking is available for the Oct box with an ETA of Mon 10/27. So for all of you still waiting check your Fed Ex!!. There was nothing there yesterday and today all the tracking is there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 24, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Why not?  It let me sign up and I live in an apartment.


 It keeps saying the address I'm giving is a buisness residence, and it needs to be a home residence?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 24, 2014)

Thinking about unsubbing for November and waiting for spoilers to see if I end up liking it.

I still have NOT received any tracking information, nor has my box shown up magically on my porch. My cousin got her box yesterday and we live 15mins away from each other and she wasn't impressed with her box -__-

I should just take hers because if my box NEVER shows up, I'm going to demand a FREE Neiman &amp; Marcus box. Lol, jk, I can only dream.

But I do think people who struggled with October should get a discount/coupons on the N&amp;M, Holiday LE or any upcoming monthly box because this is ridiculous.


----------



## popwhat (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine came yesterday even though fed ex said it was coming next week..... I guess this box is OK.  The frame is smaller than I imagined and the candle was bigger.  This is only my second box so I don't have much to compare it to.  I think I like September better though!


----------



## feverof103 (Oct 24, 2014)

I still do not have tracking.  My Fedex says I'll get it next Thursday.  Boo.  This is a mess.


----------



## Sheydan (Oct 24, 2014)

I was charged on October 3rd and still no box. Should I be worried? Too late, I'm worried....


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 24, 2014)

And now the Lisa Sugar email saying there are delays, but they are working on it, and a new cs email!


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 24, 2014)

For those still waiting, I live in the Bay Area and received my box yesterday. I was charged on October 17th.  I didn't receive any tracking email until yesterday. The same day the box showed up.  I like the stuff in the box but the whole thing was really anticlimactic at this point.


----------



## glitterhips (Oct 24, 2014)

I still have not been charged. I know that the CC info they have on file works because I was able to purchase the NM box with it.

I am really frustrated at the way that they treat their customers. I have been told 3 times that my account issues have been resolved, and clearly they have not been.

The person that monitors the Facebook page deleted one of my comments. Clearly, they keep our credit card information on file. The fact that they cannot bill properly disturbs me. I requested that my credit card company reissue my card. I don't want to suddenly start seeing PopSugar charges.

I am really disappointed in how they have treated their customers. Deleting Facebook comments does not resolve the issue. Closing Support tickets without resolving the issue only upsets customers.

What do they think we are going to do with Halloween items after Halloween? I doubt they will have my billing and shipping worked out AND have the box to me by Halloween. They don't seem to be looking at this from a customer's perspective.

Wonder if they have the same people working on their site that worked on the Obamacare one. Same lack of thought about customers.

My reason for this post is just to make everyone think about their credit card information and how it is being handled. It is really easy to request a reissue. This is the time of the year when hacking and theft are high. Please be careful.


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 24, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> I used my BJB code to get a pair of socks for my husband. The socks were on sale for $5, and shipping was like $14! The code worked for $20 off (not $40) when used that way, but I wasn't interested in trying the express box, so hey, free pair of socks works for me! One stocking stuffer down


I ordered some socks too and today they cancelled my order   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 24, 2014)

Finally got tracking! My box is scheduled for delivery on Halloween. Maybe just maybe I'll get to use those decals...


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 24, 2014)

I asked them if I don't receive my box by november what to do, they said they would resolve it. I am a little peeved that i have to wait on them to cancel my monthly sub because it isn't showing on my profile and its been over a week.


----------



## mochamom25 (Oct 24, 2014)

I had unsubscribed after the September box and then purchased the October box as a gift for myself using a $10 coupon code. Despite being in California, I actually wasn't charged tax on this one.

Despite signing up for FedEx and USPS alerts, I was not notified in advance that my box would be arriving today. I never received a tracking email, nor did I receive one of the earlier "boxes are shipping late" emails. 

My take on the contents:

Nail Decals... we don't celebrate Halloween so not thrilled. My daughter can use the chevron pattern or polka dot pattern though.

I wasn't thrilled with the scent of the soap bar, but it is a nice size. 

The socks will be gifted to my MIL since she loves animal print (and I hate it).

The frame will probably be used for a gift, along with the candle. I'm actually thinking the candle, frame and soap could be a housewarming gift for a friend.

The eyeliner I am excited about, and I am sure my kids will eat the malt balls.

The BJB coupon... not excited about. I love designer denim but for a subscription service based on denim, you'd think inseam would be very important for them to know. I am tall and have a crazy long inseam, so I am not sure if they'd have anything for me really.

The Marchesa Voyage coupon... not excited. That stuff (while lovely) is crazy pricey. A 25% off code is still too steep for me.

Dean &amp; Deluca coupon... not excited.

Progresso contest... I signed up and would love to win.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 24, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> I ordered some socks too and today they cancelled my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. Except I ordered a shirt for my husband. At first I thought it was cancelled because it was out of stock, but since other orders have been cancelled I wonder if they will cancel all orders who used the coupon on something than the sub service. It's annoying they didn't offer any explanation, but no big deal I guess.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

So the weirdest thing just happened my doorbell just rang and there was the delivery man with a massive box that I had to sign for.  It was from Blue Jean Bar Express, umm I started filling out the profile last week but my coupon code did not work so I stopped (no cc info was ever entered) I emailed them and pop sugar (still haven't heard from PS) I got an email sunday from a stylist wanting me to enter my cc info (i did not) so she could ship the box and had a few style questions.  She said she  was forwarding my question about the code to someone and they d be in touch shortly.  Never heard a word back.  So they shipped me a box without ever confirming it( I just checked all my email and spam folders nothing).   The box is huge and has a nice big hole in the top (like a big rip... not supposed to be there) inside is a  cloth  bag that kind of looks like a laundry bag filled with piles of clothes that i guess are supposed to match but they don't really all go together.  They sent me $1,411 in clothing (14 items) are they kidding me.  First up not one things is the size I indicated and 2 I do not need or want $200 blouses and $211 jeggings. In the price preference part i put the lowest price possible i think it was like $49 the only things even close to that price are plain see-thru white tanks and tees.  Its so weird I m not even trying anything on just sending the whole box back but there are no return instructions.  I m very confused.  Did anyone else experience this.  What am I supposed to do with this massive box,  there is no return label (and the original box has a big hole /tear in it).  This month has just been bizarre what the heck is going on?!

*Right after I posted this I get an email from the CEO saying 

I see you just received your box. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help in the way of providing additional sizes and or styles. 
 
I m so annoyed they just sent box out with confirming it or letting me know anything.


----------



## moonandsun (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm on my second PopSugar box. I was happy with it - got it by surprise (no tracking) and the contents are all usable or giftable. I got it with a RueLaLa code so I'm not sure if I would have been over-the-moon if I had paid full price. I did get a cancellation on a Blue Jean Bar order (a couple of pair of socks) - lame! Looking forward to Nov  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

On another note what did everyone think of e-mail from Lisa Sugar (Founder &amp; Editor-in-Chief)


----------



## summergal80 (Oct 24, 2014)

Still no box and no tracking information for me....... Tough to take since the email on 10/15 said boxes would be shipped out in the next 7-8 days.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 24, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> On another note what did everyone think of e-mail from Lisa Sugar (Founder &amp; Editor-in-Chief)[/size]


I didn't get an email. Please share what it said. Thanks.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> I didn't get an email. Please share what it said. Thanks.


Here it is:

Dear Must Have subscribers,

POPSUGAR Must Have was born out of my desire to bring POPSUGAR.com into your homes. Curating the box every month is one of the favorite parts of my job. But more importantly, I LOVE seeing all the joy the box brings you. So it especially pains me to have to send this note to our loyal subscribers and fans. 

As you may know, we've had some issues with the launch of our new website. We experienced billing/order tracking complications, which resulted in a shipping delay of your October Must Have boxes. I want to let you know that we are working hard on resolving the issue and are taking the following immediate actions:

*· *We have confirmed the billing issue concerned those with multiple credit cards on file, and there were no double charges. If you believe you have been erroneously charged, please contact us and we will investigate and take immediate corrective actions.  

*· *We're working on sending tracking emails to everyone who hasn't received their box. This will be happening on an ongoing basis until all boxes are shipped. At this point, over 90% of boxes have been shipped, so if you believe you are in the less than 10% who have not received your info, please be in touch and we will get it to you ASAP.

*· *We are doing everything we can to ensure that all boxes are delivered before the end of the month. We worked with Dean &amp; DeLuca to extend the expiration date of their voucher to Nov. 15, 2014, so that you will not miss out on the opportunity to redeem.

Last but not least, I know many of you have not been able to contact customer support. I am personally committed to ensuring that you continue to have a great Must Have experience and have assembled a team of executives from across the company including myself, our head of operations, and our head of marketing to personally address your concerns. Please feel free to reach us at [email protected]. We promise you will get a response from us.  

Thank you for your patience and understanding. We’re so excited about the upcoming boxes and additional surprises to come. We hope to continue delighting you for many more months.

Lisa Sugar

Founder &amp; Editor-in-Chief


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 24, 2014)

Uhhhhh can we talk about how mine hasn't even SHIPPED yet. Wtf


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> Uhhhhh can we talk about how mine hasn't even SHIPPED yet. Wtf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that stinks, if I were you I d tell them yes they can assist you but stopping the nonsense and overnighting.  Its crazy to me they didn't expedite the super late boxes


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 24, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Oh man that stinks, if I were you I d tell them yes they can assist you but stopping the nonsense and overnighting. Its crazy to me they didn't expedite the super late boxes


 I'm real bad at being forceful, so I emailed back and went the way of trying to make them feel bad..cause my birthday is November 1! It just sucks. I'm almost positive I won't get it before Halloween.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> I'm real bad at being forceful, so I emailed back and went the way of trying to make them feel bad..cause my birthday is November 1! It just sucks. I'm almost positive I won't get it before Halloween.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Well happy early birthday to you.  Hope they do something to make it up to you.  Fingers crossed it comes super fast.


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 24, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> So the weirdest thing just happened my doorbell just rang and there was the delivery man with a massive box that I had to sign for. It was from Blue Jean Bar Express, umm I started filling out the profile last week but my coupon code did not work so I stopped (no cc info was ever entered) I emailed them and pop sugar (still haven't heard from PS) I got an email sunday from a stylist wanting me to enter my cc info (i did not) so she could ship the box and had a few style questions. She said she was forwarding my question about the code to someone and they d be in touch shortly. Never heard a word back. So they shipped me a box without ever confirming it( I just checked all my email and spam folders nothing). The box is huge and has a nice big hole in the top (like a big rip... not supposed to be there) inside is a cloth bag that kind of looks like a laundry bag filled with piles of clothes that i guess are supposed to match but they don't really all go together. They sent me $1,411 in clothing (14 items) are they kidding me. First up not one things is the size I indicated and 2 I do not need or want $200 blouses and $211 jeggings. In the price preference part i put the lowest price possible i think it was like $49 the only things even close to that price are plain see-thru white tanks and tees. Its so weird I m not even trying anything on just sending the whole box back but there are no return instructions. I m very confused. Did anyone else experience this. What am I supposed to do with this massive box, there is no return label (and the original box has a big hole /tear in it). This month has just been bizarre what the heck is going on?!
> 
> *Right after I posted this I get an email from the CEO saying
> 
> ...


I am completely flabbergasted by your experience. I certainly won't be trying this service.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 24, 2014)

Man mercury retrograde has really screwed with subscription boxes this month. Good news mercury goes direct on Saturday. So this should all start getting better soon. The planet mercury governs travel and communication so when it goes retrograde cars break down, plans fall through, electronics break or go haywire, people miscommunicate etc.


----------



## aweheck (Oct 24, 2014)

I never recieved anything from popsugar since the confirmation of my giftbox order on Oct 1st. My account said shipment pending, so when I saw that letter posted on FB I emailed the lisaandteam email with my order info and a screenshot of my orderpage and requested a refund....and I got an answer back within an hour.... like late this evening.... just after 5:00 and they sent a tracking number that told me they had processed the box on the 15th, actually mailed on the 20th and is due to be delivered on the 27th. The email apologised for the problems and also contained a link for a printable return for the box if I wanted to ship it back for a refund. I will keep the box if it arrives before Halloween. I'm open to look at what November's box might contain, but this was a hassle, don't know that I will jump onto placing an order again.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 24, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> So the weirdest thing just happened my doorbell just rang and there was the delivery man with a massive box that I had to sign for. It was from Blue Jean Bar Express, umm I started filling out the profile last week but my coupon code did not work so I stopped (no cc info was ever entered) I emailed them and pop sugar (still haven't heard from PS) I got an email sunday from a stylist wanting me to enter my cc info (i did not) so she could ship the box and had a few style questions. She said she was forwarding my question about the code to someone and they d be in touch shortly. Never heard a word back. So they shipped me a box without ever confirming it( I just checked all my email and spam folders nothing). The box is huge and has a nice big hole in the top (like a big rip... not supposed to be there) inside is a cloth bag that kind of looks like a laundry bag filled with piles of clothes that i guess are supposed to match but they don't really all go together. They sent me $1,411 in clothing (14 items) are they kidding me. First up not one things is the size I indicated and 2 I do not need or want $200 blouses and $211 jeggings. In the price preference part i put the lowest price possible i think it was like $49 the only things even close to that price are plain see-thru white tanks and tees. Its so weird I m not even trying anything on just sending the whole box back but there are no return instructions. I m very confused. Did anyone else experience this. What am I supposed to do with this massive box, there is no return label (and the original box has a big hole /tear in it). This month has just been bizarre what the heck is going on?!
> 
> *Right after I posted this I get an email from the CEO saying
> 
> ...


I ordered a box from them too. All of the jeans (5 pairs) were a fail for me. 4 of them were high waisted which I specifically requested that I not receive because I'm long legged and have a short torso (and one of those was a size too big and I was swimming in them) and the 5th pair was way too long. I'm keeping two tops both are priced under $50 but the rest are going back because they just don't fit right. One of them was a $350 cashmere sweater from James Jeans. It's really cute but really short. I had to email Lady to get a return label sent to me, and I'm shocked that they pay for this enormous box to be shipped both ways.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I am completely flabbergasted by your experience. I certainly won't be trying this service.


It s very odd.  And talk about trust they sent me over $1400 in clothing with no credit card on file. I was also surprised how expensive some of the items are I mean most of the tops were pretty basic, they sent a $96 plain white tee (!!!!!).  I m annoyed I now I have to lug this big thing to a UPS place.   The person (CEO)who emailed me today  is  now offering additional discounts but I really don't want anything but this thing out my house lol  I still don't know how to return it, she emailed me a shipping label but still no instructions.  I guess there s no check out like in stitch fix.  I don't know definitely not a service I will be using.  If anyone else tries it I do hope you have better luck.  If anyone else got a random box please post your experience. Good month for haywire service it seems. Oye!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I ordered a box from them too. All of the jeans (5 pairs) were a fail for me. 4 of them were high waisted which I specifically requested that I not receive because I'm long legged and have a short torso (and one of those was a size too big and I was swimming in them) and the 5th pair was way too long. I'm keeping two tops both are priced under $50 but the rest are going back because they just don't fit right. One of them was a $350 cashmere sweater from James Jeans. It's really cute but really short. I had to email Lady to get a return label sent to me, and I'm shocked that they pay for this enormous box to be shipped both ways.


Yes she sent me one too but no instructions on how to return it, did I miss something is there like a checkout page or something? Its weird to me they make you email for a return label do they really expect people to keep $1400 worth of clothing in one swoop.  I didn't even try the stuff on nothing seemed worth the price. Funny we have the exact opposite problems I m long torso short legged lol  This box is massive I like stitch fix because you just throw the bag in the mailbox.  I hate sending things thru UPS and now do I have to pay to this thing insured?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 25, 2014)

I just received a shipping email for my box that arrived yesterday.

It went on a nice trip -- NY, NJ, MD, WV to IN.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> It keeps saying the address I'm giving is a buisness residence, and it needs to be a home residence?


That isn't because it is an apartment.  They are classifying (why I don't know) your address as a business address instead of a private residence.  That's really strange.  Either way, I don't understand why it wouldn't work, since it is a valid address, and they go by address.. it isn't like you're putting a fake address in.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2014)

So they send us a gift card thing or another size based sub company, again, but it lets us make orders for a lesser discount, only to be cancelled with no explanation.. And the code didn't work for some correctly at first.  

Thanks PopSugar, I love being left out of items, again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was cool with it before, because I thought I'd be able to get something by regular order...but now orders are being cancelled.. seems unfair.  They just can't learn their lesson apparently.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 25, 2014)

Nothing here so far. Bummed


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 25, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> That isn't because it is an apartment. They are classifying (why I don't know) your address as a business address instead of a private residence. That's really strange. Either way, I don't understand why it wouldn't work, since it is a valid address, and they go by address.. it isn't like you're putting a fake address in.


Yeah! It's super frustrating...but no point anyway since they haven't even processed my box yet =\


----------



## jebest (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine now says October 30 :/ No tracking from Popsugar, found it through fedex.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> It s very odd.  And talk about trust they sent me over $1400 in clothing with no credit card on file. I was also surprised how expensive some of the items are I mean most of the tops were pretty basic, they sent a $96 plain white tee (!!!!!).  I m annoyed I now I have to lug this big thing to a UPS place.   The person (CEO)who emailed me today  is  now offering additional discounts but I really don't want anything but this thing out my house lol  I still don't know how to return it, she emailed me a shipping label but still no instructions.  I guess there s no check out like in stitch fix.  I don't know definitely not a service I will be using.  If anyone else tries it I do hope you have better luck.  If anyone else got a random box please post your experience. Good month for haywire service it seems. Oye!


Update: At least when this company's customer service get in touch with you they are helpful.  They have scheduled ups to come pick up the massive package so I don't need to lug it somewhere.  Definitely appreciate that.  Such a weird experience!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2014)

So annoyed. I've yet to hear back from Pop Sugar, my account was updated weeks ago and yet they have yet to charge my account or ship my box.

My account does state:

Next Shipment Oct 2014
Status/ Next Payment Nov 2014
 
Strike that... just got an email from Paypal.
 
[SIZE=9pt]Amount[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=9pt]$42.45 USD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Merchant[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=9pt]PopSugar MustHave,00###########,CA,
Please note that the name of merchant may be different once the transaction is complete.[/SIZE]


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

I was beyond torqued off by the email today that stated no one was double charged. Yes, yes I was. And I have the statement to prove it. It was the same as saying those making duplicate charge claims are lying. Just because they eventually (when called out about it) go back and reverse a charge doesn't mean that the dupe charge didn't happen. And the email went on to say, in what I thought was a snarky tone, that "if you're one of the 10%..." as though anyone still complaining about not getting a box is in such a tiny minority and/or are just impatiently whining. I don't appreciate being condescended to,especially by a retailer who has failed to deliver per the terms of the sale. And what happened to the "we only have 3 CS reps to handle all the inquiries" excuse from just days ago? Did they suddenly hire a team to handle their mess? For that matter I found it beyond unlikely they would only have a CS team of 3 in the first place. I guess they think we're either stupid or gullible. In the end, I'm never impressed with non-apology, apology emails like this one. It had as much an accusatory tone as it did an apologetic one. And trying to guilt trip unhappy customers by making ludicrous claims about their inability to provide decent CS is beyond inappropriate and unprofessional. Let's not forget this isn't some start up being run out of some chick's basement. This is a well established company with a TV program. Inexcusable, period.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 25, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Update: At least when this company's customer service get in touch with you they are helpful.  They have scheduled ups to come pick up the massive package so I don't need to lug it somewhere.  Definitely appreciate that.  Such a weird experience!


Mercury was retrograde (going backwards) = not a good time for communications, travel and shipping!!!  Solar Eclipse, New (Blood) Moon.  God is talking right now, shhh let's all listen.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 25, 2014)

Well after seeing the email on FB late day yesterday, I replied to that email. I get my daily mail around 6:30pm these days and so, guess what was in the mail.  My popsugar box. I am happy with the box contents this month.  However, my account still shows shipping status as pending, I never got any email notice. Outside of the NM LE one.  So annoyed still!!!!

I hope everyone who is STILL without their box and have billing issues - get their issues/boxes quickly.  PS needs to make this up somehow.  This should never happen again.


----------



## glitterhips (Oct 25, 2014)

I emailed a response to the CEO of Pop Sugar. The response was interesting...

First keep in mind that I have sent 3 emails to customer service and I have been told 3 times that my account issues have been resolved. I have still not been charged.

I purchased the NM box so o know they have the correct credit card info on file.

I first received an email that said my subscription had been cancelled. Right after that I received an email that I could go purchase the NM box.

Obviously they didn't look at my account history and The response isn't at all relevant to the issues that I sent them about my account.

The response was impersonal and had nothing to do with the issues that I raised in my email.

I guess it was easier for them to cancel my subscription than to resolve my account issues.

Very disappointed in the response.


----------



## grey (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm shocked at how much of a 360 this month has been for them. I purchased my box on 10/3 with my Rue La La code; I've decided to cancel my subscription due to a new budget, so I sent an e-mail on 10/14 to Customer Support. By 10/24, I had no response, but was perplexed by Lisa Sugar's posting on Facebook regarding a massive e-mail she just sent out and to contact her team if you're still having issues. I never received that e-mail. She sent me a private message and stated that Customer Service responded to my open request in early afternoon of Friday, 10/24 -- but I also never received that response (nowhere to be found -- spam, etc). She confirmed to me personally that my subscription is cancelled, but I find it so incredibly bizarre that I'm not getting any e-mails from them (I am, however, getting the promotion e-mails like the NM box, etc).

The good news: my box is on its way and should be here on Wednesday (per Lisa's message -- I don't have tracking info). FedEx Delivery Manager says otherwise, though -- no shipments found. We'll see.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 26, 2014)

grey said:


> FedEx Delivery Manager says otherwise, though -- no shipments found. We'll see.


For my box, even Delivery Manager didn't show it until the day before it was due to be delivered, which I thought was odd.


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally got my shipping notice on Friday night and received my box yesterday afternoon.  Despite receiving the box so late and no single big ticket item, I still like my October box.  I plan to give PSMH another chance with the November box, but I'm not ordering the Nieman's LE box...


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally got my box. I kind of like it even though there is no big ticket item. I love home items, so the frame and candle are a wind for me. The malt balls are okay, I love pumpkin, but they don't really taste like pumpkin. The soap smells very nice, I think I will gift that. The clothing subscription gift card will not be used. The eye liner will be swapped. THe nail decals are not my thing and I can't wear nail polish at my job. Love, love, love the Happy socks. I discovered this brand last year in a sub and it's the only brand of sucks I've purchased since. Ey are remarkably comfortable. Something about that combed cotton. So, with the home items and the socks, this box is thumbs up for me. But, I'm hoping Nov has a big ticket item.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm confused. I'm one of my the billing error people. I checked, updated my account. Next shipment was to be oct. Now there is nothing there except my nm box purchase. I'm trying to be patient but I'm really bummed. How do I help them? How do I get my box? Am I still on for my subscription? Not angry, completely confused. Will work to email I guess tomorrow. I was really hoping they would work this out instead of me.


----------



## aweheck (Oct 27, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I'm confused. I'm one of my the billing error people. I checked, updated my account. Next shipment was to be oct. Now there is nothing there except my nm box purchase. I'm trying to be patient but I'm really bummed. How do I help them? How do I get my box? Am I still on for my subscription? Not angry, completely confused. Will work to email I guess tomorrow. I was really hoping they would work this out instead of me.


 try emailing: [email protected]


----------



## jebest (Oct 27, 2014)

Still waiting but glad to see many have received there box.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Oct 27, 2014)

Fashion Diva said:


> I was beyond torqued off by the email today that stated no one was double charged. Yes, yes I was. And I have the statement to prove it. It was the same as saying those making duplicate charge claims are lying. Just because they eventually (when called out about it) go back and reverse a charge doesn't mean that the dupe charge didn't happen. And the email went on to say, in what I thought was a snarky tone, that "if you're one of the 10%..." as though anyone still complaining about not getting a box is in such a tiny minority and/or are just impatiently whining. I don't appreciate being condescended to,especially by a retailer who has failed to deliver per the terms of the sale. And what happened to the "we only have 3 CS reps to handle all the inquiries" excuse from just days ago? Did they suddenly hire a team to handle their mess? For that matter I found it beyond unlikely they would only have a CS team of 3 in the first place. I guess they think we're either stupid or gullible. In the end, I'm never impressed with non-apology, apology emails like this one. It had as much an accusatory tone as it did an apologetic one. And trying to guilt trip unhappy customers by making ludicrous claims about their inability to provide decent CS is beyond inappropriate and unprofessional. Let's not forget this isn't some start up being run out of some chick's basement. This is a well established company with a TV program. Inexcusable, period.


The customer support issue - I work for a gift card company that does multi-millions of $'s in sales and we have a customer support department of 2.  Seriously.   It works because most inquiries are done via email these days and we can answer hundreds of emails a day and do it efficiently.  I head the department and if my co-workers need help, I get involved and so do other management people and we all pitch in and work until every inquiry is answered.  We're open banking hours and every email that is received during those hours is answered before we leave for the day.  You would think that it wouldn't begin to work, but with today's technology, it does.  Usually without glitches.

I'm one who was billed when this was my referral box and I still haven't even gotten it, but I'm trying to cut them some slack because I know how crappy it is to get screamed at all day.  I got an email yesterday saying I should be getting my refund in a few days - I'd be just as happy to have them give me the November box for free since the money is already out of my account -  but whatever works easier for them, I just want the box or the credit.


----------



## Sara Dorne (Oct 27, 2014)

So I emailed the Lisa and team last week when the initial facebook message went out and today I got an email back. The team sent me my tracking number and refunded my card for Octobers box. Although it took quite awhile to get answers from the customer service I am very happy with how it was handled. I hope everyone else who is still having problems is taken care of soon!


----------



## Weebs (Oct 27, 2014)

While I really loved this box, I have to pop in and say the nail tattoos suck.  I did my nails black with a white accent nail for the pumpkin face last night and one has already peeled off!  I used a good top coat on it too.  Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 27, 2014)

I got my Popsugar box on Friday. No tracking info ever came to me. Since I pretty much knew what was all in it, I wasn't that excited.

Malt balls - Too sweet for my liking

Socks - Cute

Frame - Gifting away

Candle - Best item in box!

Soap - Maybe gift away?

Liner - A bit too glittery for me, but it's still a nice color

Decals - Cute, got my pedicure in orange for a reason on saturday LOL.

*BJB CODE: If anybody wants it, I'm happy to give it to you*. But after another MUT'r said in the past post I wouldn't wanna use it either. I'm over a size 12 so this is no use for me.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 27, 2014)

Emailed them. My account still shows the nm box purchase only. As if I don't have a subscription. Hope I'm not getting the bad end of the stick by being patient.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 28, 2014)

i finally got a response from the [email protected] email they r sending mine expedited and should arrive the 30th they said i asked if they were going to do anything about me getting it late and having no use of the nail decals and they said they would throw in an extra gift so we shall see...


----------



## aweheck (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my box comes tomorrow, the tracking number that the Lisa team sent me to input on the fedex website gave me a delivery date of today, but it never showed up.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 28, 2014)

I still haven't received tracking =\


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 28, 2014)

My box showed up yesterday! I didn't expect until Wednesday so that was a surprise. It's a shame there was so much craziness because it's a good box.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 28, 2014)

Not my favorite box ever. It's serviceable, but the shipping and being charged late nonsense probably


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Oct 28, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> It keeps saying the address I'm giving is a buisness residence, and it needs to be a home residence?


I have this problem too, despite my building being 100% residential. I've contacted UPS a few times about this, they send someone out to look at the building, pull your last order that was delivered, say that they agree it's a residential building... then a few weeks later are still unable to change the classification despite agreeing with you, due to the building being classified as a business address. Wash, rinse, repeat. Waste of time.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> i finally got a response from the [email protected] email they r sending mine expedited and should arrive the 30th they said i asked if they were going to do anything about me getting it late and having no use of the nail decals and they said they would throw in an extra gift so we shall see...


I got the same message from them on Sunday as well. Minus the bit about a gift. I'm a little put out by this experience. I still haven't received any tracking and if I'm supposed to receive it on the 30th it must have gone out today. (Unless they're overnighting it, which just seems ... ludicrous.)


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Oct 29, 2014)

I received my box around the usual time, mid month. No issues with payment as I prepay months in advance... I enjoyed the box very much and actually prefer not having a big ticketed item that I may or may not like. I was able to use my BJB gift code to purchase 3 sets of tye-dye hair ties and received confirmation and a tracking code, although the weight says 3lbs... it does state my hair ties are being shipped.

I'm sorry everyone else has had such a hard time this month.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 29, 2014)

according to fedex my shipping label was created and its 2 day shipping and supposed to arrive thursday!


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 29, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I got the same message from them on Sunday as well. Minus the bit about a gift. I'm a little put out by this experience. I still haven't received any tracking and if I'm supposed to receive it on the 30th it must have gone out today. (Unless they're overnighting it, which just seems ... ludicrous.)


they are 2 day shipping mine i didnt get a tracking email and fedex on the computer didnt show anything but on my fedex app it shows label made today 2 day shipping and will arrive the 30th


----------



## aweheck (Oct 29, 2014)

My gift box still did not show up.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 29, 2014)

Got an email back from popsugar, not an automated answer. They were super polite. Much better getting a personal response IMHO. Anyway. My box should arrive on 31st.


----------



## jebest (Oct 29, 2014)

Finally got my box today, all excitement was lost though lol Its ok, I don't hate it but not in love either. Hoping November doesn't show up at the very end of the month too.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 29, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> they are 2 day shipping mine i didnt get a tracking email and fedex on the computer didnt show anything but on my fedex app it shows label made today 2 day shipping and will arrive the 30th


Thanks. I just checked my FedEx delivery calendar and it shows the shipping label was created early this morning (3am) and it's due to ship today via overnight, so arrive tomorrow. At least they seem to be to making an effort to push these out in a timely manner.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 29, 2014)

I had emailed them asking if they would send something more fall themed instead of the nail decals since I won't receive them in time for the holiday. I received the following response:



> Hi Amanda,
> 
> We'd be happy to send you an extra item in a separate shipment. Again, we're so sorry for all the troubles caused this month and hope you enjoy your gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I'm guessing they're probably going to send an extra something to everyone, much like they sent a bonus for people who had a late LE box in the spring.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 29, 2014)

I doubt it. Unless you complain I wouldn't expect a replacement


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait, sorry... does anyone remember/know how much the box weighed this month? Was it 4 lbs? 

EDIT: Never mind, found the answer.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 29, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I had emailed them asking if they would send something more fall themed instead of the nail decals since I won't receive them in time for the holiday. I received the following response:
> 
> I'm guessing they're probably going to send an extra something to everyone, much like they sent a bonus for people who had a late LE box in the spring.


 And that will take several weeks to get to you, I am waiting for something for my expired brownie.


----------



## grey (Oct 29, 2014)

My box arrived today. Despite being told it shipped out on Friday by Lisa Sugar and would reach me on Wednesday -- it was actually shipped out on Tuesday via expedited shipping. I received an e-mail yesterday telling me this by Lisa, saying that it will arrive "by Thursday." So, I was a bit miffed that they didn't follow-through on what they told me (especially since I'm going out of town tomorrow and counted on bringing the nail-art with me for my mother), but then came home to find it on my doorstep. Still grumpy about this month's experience and don't trust them with my credit card information -- they will need a few smooth sailing months until I resubscribe, buuuut...

Box thoughts:

1. I LOVE THE MALT BALLS. I hate malt balls. Hate them. With a passion. I tried them and was so pleasantly surprised. I want more.
2. The candle smells delightful! Debating giving it away as a gift to someone who will write on it more, though.

3. Love the soap! Also debating gifting it, though, so I haven't opened it up to smell it. I assume it's quite light as I can't smell it through the packaging.

4. The socks are cute! I'll give to my mother as she loves fun socks, though.

5. The picture frame is lovely -- but I actually have one already! I'm planning on gifting it to my former boss who is moving to a different company for her new desk, though.

6. I have a friend who has tried her hand at Stitch Fix, so I'll likely give her my coupon for Whatever That Box Coupon Was Called.

7. Seriously debating using the Deal &amp; Deluca coupon.

8. The eyeliner is only so-so to me. I forgot it was in there with the rest of my excitement, but will try!

Overall, I liked it! My box didn't have an "October Box" PopSugar pamphlet, though.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 29, 2014)

mine still just says label created so we shall see if it arrives tomorrow or not....


----------



## CLovee (Oct 30, 2014)

I just got charged. :-/


----------



## aweheck (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my gift box today! So relieved, I'm meeting my Daughter for Lunch in the afternoon. So glad to have it in time to give it to her for Halloween.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2014)

I finally heard back from Pop Sugar despite the fact that I was aware that they did eventually take payment for October.



> [SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks for your patience! Please know you did everything correct on your end and we apologize for the confusion. We were having issues processing cards but we've fixed this error and you were successfully billed on 10/25/14. Your October box will be sent through expedited shipping and you should expect it no later than Thursday, 10/30/14. Please let us know if there is anything else we can help with.[/SIZE]


The box won't be here by today according to tracking.

 


> Estimated delivery :
> Sat 11/01/2014


 
I looked at last month's normal tracking and once it departs the FexEx depot in Northborough it transfers to the USPS and typically takes one more day. The only way it will arrive is if it's delivered by FedEx today. Looks like, and I hope tracking is wrong, that my October box will arrive in November!
 
Edit: I just realized that the tracking states it was shipped via SmartPost and it was not expedited as stated in the email. I've emailed PopSugar about it.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 30, 2014)

For my tracking email too. Should arrive today. 4 lbs. what's so heavy? Candle and frame? Did anyone get the "bonus" necklaces they had were giving?


----------



## Jenn10 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had emailed to lisaandteam email address about my order that I was charged on Oct 1st on 28th morning, saying I need an update on my box and if it is not yet shipped, I want refund, I didn't get any reply till now, but I got a "Your box is on its way" email yesterday afternoon, and the shipment was through Fedex overnight. And it is on vehicle delivery already. So they obviously hadn't shipped my box when I emailed them, but they ignored my "if you haven't shipped I want refund". But I cancelled my dispute I filed through my cc-- because at least they overnighted my package. It shows as 4lbs like some of you mentioned. I am still not interested about November box-- it is already up for purchasing.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 30, 2014)

I am going to use my rue la la code for nov., but part of me also wants the Kendra Scott necklace so we shall see.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 30, 2014)

mine still shows only label was made was supposed to be delivered today but nothing came...  they stopped replying to my emails too.

mine only shows as 1 pound


----------



## CLovee (Oct 30, 2014)

Are everyone's socks soze 9-11?


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 30, 2014)

CLovee said:


> Are everyone's socks soze 9-11?


No, mine were smaller, and they fit me. Do they have our shoe size on file from a profile questionnaire?


----------



## CLovee (Oct 30, 2014)

Mine are huge and I definitely didn't put 9-11 shoe size.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 30, 2014)

My gift box with MSA code for kendra scott necklace was delivered via FedEx overnight. In case anyone was wondering, necklace came in the box. Delivery today was unexpected but very much appreciated.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 31, 2014)

Sock size 9-11 fits women 5.5-9.5 (at least according to their guide on the back of the socks).


----------



## sophisticate (Oct 31, 2014)

I got my box today.

Wasn't expecting it; I thought I canceled it in time. Oh well.

MIGHT resub for November, only because I am lazy with gifts and so many of these make great gifts for others.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 31, 2014)

Got my box yesterday. Loved the socks. You all were right about the picture frame. It's different in person. Actually a lot better than I was expecting. Heavy too. Candle scent is ok, I'll try it. Love the socks. Eyeliner is cool but doesn't look that flattering with simple cat eye. So I'll look up some looks with it later. Malt balls? Eeh. I'm ok with trying them. Kids liked them. Not really my style, but was happy to try them. Nail art was a bummer, timing is just so far off.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 31, 2014)

I really like the way the candle smells...until it's actually lit.  Then it has a sickeningly sweet scent that threatens to give me a headache.  So I drew a Jack 'O Lantern on it and placed it on my nightstand to enjoy the fragrance without burning it.


----------



## yjk98 (Oct 31, 2014)

I tried using the BJB code this past week. This company does not provide good service, and I do not recommend. 

First, *several of the clothes that were sent to me was not my size*, which I specified on their website.

Second, they *will only apply a total of $20 toward your purchase *(not $40) because they stated either the* website or promo code was misstated*.  I asked them via email,

"There is no mention of a sign up fee on your website. Do you mean the styling fee? Also, your website says the styling fee will apply toward my purchase, so shouldn't I get a total of $40 off from the kept item ($20 styling fee plus $20 remaining on Pop Sugar code)?

Their reply was,

"Yes sorry this is misstated. It is 20 off your purchase please send all back if you don’t want!"

When I replied somewhat negatively about this, they said they would extend a "one time offer of $40 off your purchase."

Third, it seems like they are *applying their policies toward people inconsistently*. Some of you mentioned that a stylist contacted you and that they were willing to take $40 off your purchase, and neither thing happened for me until I complained. The company is unreliable. It is hard to tell what kind of service you will receive.

Fourth, I was supposedly emailing back and forth with the CEO, but she was surprisingly very unprofessional in my opinion - unclear replies and very informal English. My first email to her had questions about the 15% off and about using another person's Pop Sugar code in the future. She didn't answer either, so I had to ask that again. Her reply was still not clear, so I had to ask more clarification questions. Waste of time.

Also, in case you're wondering, the 15% off for sending items back within two days cannot be used in conjunction with the Pop Sugar promo code. *You will receive a total of $20 total toward whichever item you decide to keep unless you complain*.


----------



## Monica Sue (Oct 31, 2014)

still no October box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel like I am the only one who hasnt received it and they wont respond to me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 31, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> Also, in case you're wondering, the 15% off for sending items back within two days cannot be used in conjunction with the Pop Sugar promo code. *You will receive a total of $20 total toward whichever item you decide to keep unless you complain*.


That is really good to know, thanks, I would have assumed I was going to get 15% off still.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 31, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> I tried using the BJB code this past week. This company does not provide good service, and I do not recommend.
> 
> First, *several of the clothes that were sent to me was not my size*, which I specified on their website.
> 
> ...


I had a bad experience with this company too as documented somewhere in this thread.  The CEO offered a bunch of discounts in addition to the pop sugar code (I declined I had no desire to do any business with them) ultimately she scheduled ups to come and pick up the box so at least I didn't have to lug it somewhere.  If you are returning everything ask them to set up a pick up for you.  For a service thats supposed to be all about convenience it didn't seem very convenient to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sorry to hear you had a negative experience too.


----------



## britty (Oct 31, 2014)

I got mine in yesterday, the KS necklace sucked me in... This was my first PSMH box, but I'm hoping November's will be better!


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope nope nope to Blue Jean Bar.  They basically threw a bunch of random expensive crap in a box and sent it my way.  I took all this time to fill out the survey, and they didn't listen at all.  I said I wear blacks/grays/cool colors within a $50 price range for tops - and no whites.  They put a $208 white top in my box.  The least expensive item?!  $80 top in size extra large...when I said I wear mediums.  I said I tend not to wear patterns...I got 2 "paint splattered" items (priced at $140 and $108).  None of the denim they sent was under $200.  I said I'd pay no more than $100 for a really good pair of jeans.  I didn't even end up trying anything on. 

So...I got a BIG box of a waste of time.  It's a shame, since this is the item I was most excited about in the October box.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 31, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Nope nope nope to Blue Jean Bar.  They basically threw a bunch of random expensive crap in a box and sent it my way.  I took all this time to fill out the survey, and they didn't listen at all.  I said I wear blacks/grays/cool colors within a $50 price range for tops - and no whites.  They put a $208 white top in my box.  The least expensive item?!  $80 top in size extra large...when I said I wear mediums.  I said I tend not to wear patterns...I got 2 "paint splattered" items (priced at $140 and $108).  None of the denim they sent was under $200.  I said I'd pay no more than $100 for a really good pair of jeans.  I didn't even end up trying anything on.
> 
> So...I got a BIG box of a waste of time.  It's a shame, since this is the item I was most excited about in the October box.


Yea I didn't get that company.  I felt like they didn't listen to any of what  I said about my style most of the clothing wasn't even in my size and I just thought the size of the box was ridiculous.  Lugging that thing to ship it back takes any convenience out of the service for me.  Plus I thought it was extremely bizarre there was no like checkout page.  Esp.  because my box was sent out without any cc info ever being entered they sent me something like over $1400 worth of clothing and had no credit card on file.  The whole thing was just bizarre.  I had an email correspondence with the CEO, she was actually incredibly nice and trying to make me happy but I was just annoyed by the experience.  Was happy they arranged to have that massive box picked up so i didn't have to drag it anywhere.  Definitely will not trying that one again.  Wonder if non-coupon code  users get better boxes


----------



## pbpink (Nov 1, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> And now the Lisa Sugar email saying there are delays, but they are working on it, and a new cs email!


btw, I found all the direct emails + phone numbers for Lisa + Brian Sugar along w/Andy the head of IT and I was too chicken but a friend posted it all late the night before on Facebook + Lisa sent out the email the next day - I have no clue if she even realized what was going on or perhaps it was just a coincidence, who knows!! I sure would love to know if her inbox was slammed!

hehe....

I rec'd my OCT + SEPT boxes today and just realized Nike coupon would expire so I just ordered a pair of sneakers! there is another 45 mins left as its PST

xx


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Nope nope nope to Blue Jean Bar.  They basically threw a bunch of random expensive crap in a box and sent it my way.  I took all this time to fill out the survey, and they didn't listen at all.  I said I wear blacks/grays/cool colors within a $50 price range for tops - and no whites.  They put a $208 white top in my box.  The least expensive item?!  $80 top in size extra large...when I said I wear mediums.  I said I tend not to wear patterns...I got 2 "paint splattered" items (priced at $140 and $108).  None of the denim they sent was under $200.  I said I'd pay no more than $100 for a really good pair of jeans.  I didn't even end up trying anything on.
> 
> So...I got a BIG box of a waste of time.  It's a shame, since this is the item I was most excited about in the October box.


Thanks for the reviews, all. I was debating this service and read a few blog posts too. I enjoyed Stitch Fix somewhat but was interested in BJB because they seemed to be sending Henry &amp; Belle jeans (which are fab). My first impression of the site was that it was a little amateur. The survey was all on one page and you had to do a lot of writing. Since there's only a $20 discount I'd just as soon go to a local boutique and get some H&amp;B jeans where I can try all of the sizes on. I think this would be a good service for someone who doesn't live near stores that carry some of these brands and who has a car to easily drive and drop off the return package. I live in a city and dragging a huge box anywhere is a mess.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 1, 2014)

I gotta say the thing I was least excited about in this box was the eyeliner.  I ve never been much of an eye pencil user.  But man I was playing with this Butter London one one evening and man I ve worn it everyday since, it makes my eyes pop like crazy (someone asked me if I had gotten color contacts the other day lol i don't wear any contacts).  I have hazel eyes that some days look amber and other days look more greenish. As soon as I put this liner on it s like wam look at my pretty eyes lol LOVE IT.  So if you even if you don't like eyeliners I suggest trying this one its easy super creamy yet seems to stay put and is just so pretty!! Hoooray for fun finds!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 1, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I gotta say the thing I was least excited about in this box was the eyeliner.  I ve never been much of an eye pencil user.  But man I was playing with this Butter London one one evening and man I ve worn it everyday since, it makes my eyes pop like crazy (someone asked me if I had gotten color contacts the other day lol i don't wear any contacts).  I have hazel eyes that some days look amber and other days look more greenish. As soon as I put this liner on it s like wam look at my pretty eyes lol LOVE IT.  So if you even if you don't like eyeliners I suggest trying this one its easy super creamy yet seems to stay put and is just so pretty!! Hoooray for fun finds!


awesome, have hazel/green eyes too! was going to buy the chanel one in almost same color as those are my fave liners but hopefully this will work! yeah! 

copper e/s looks pretty w/hazel + green eyes, i just had a make up lesson at a party and it love it, i don't normally like anything that has an orange tone at all (esp lipstick) but i have to say it's quite nice on eyes! try it sometime!!


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone else realize the BJB code is not unique?


----------



## Monica Sue (Nov 3, 2014)

I sitll havent received my box it now says delivery on the 4th and even tho it was a referral box they are refunding me 29.95 they already did it but to my card on file which is an account i closed so now i dont know when i will get it even though i let them know and updated it.  They should have known it was closed because they tried to charge it and it didnt work...


----------



## hellopengy (Nov 4, 2014)

Just had to another BJB horror story to add to the list. I was super excited to use the code and generally had a good experience with the clothes I received. but like others my problems began when it came time to using the $40 code. I called and spoke with Jessy, who adamantly insisted that the $20 "styling fee" is not credited toward purchases. I was certain I had seen differently on their website, but didn't have any proof at the time of my phone call so I just ended the convo because she wasn't taking my concern seriously and I obviously wasn't getting anywhere with her. Later when I looked at the website, there was oddly no mention of the $20 fee being credited toward purchases, but when I looked up a cached version of the site from 10/22 (the day before I ordered), it clearly states "If you purchase an item from your box we will apply the $20 to your sale as a credit". So in between 10/22 and now they deleted that from the website and are now claiming that it's not their policy! On top of that, when I tried to email the above concerns, the reply I received was simply "I am sorry you are confused. Your total is $$, if you don't want the top please send back or we'll have to charge you for it." Totally blew off all my concerns. No explanation for the mysterious disappearance of the policy in question from their website. To me this kind of behavior is incredibly dishonest and makes me want to stay very, very far away from a company that practices in this way.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 5, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Just had to another BJB horror story to add to the list. I was super excited to use the code and generally had a good experience with the clothes I received. but like others my problems began when it came time to using the $40 code. I called and spoke with Jessy, who adamantly insisted that the $20 "styling fee" is not credited toward purchases. I was certain I had seen differently on their website, but didn't have any proof at the time of my phone call so I just ended the convo because she wasn't taking my concern seriously and I obviously wasn't getting anywhere with her. Later when I looked at the website, there was oddly no mention of the $20 fee being credited toward purchases, but when I looked up a cached version of the site from 10/22 (the day before I ordered), it clearly states "If you purchase an item from your box we will apply the $20 to your sale as a credit". So in between 10/22 and now they deleted that from the website and are now claiming that it's not their policy! On top of that, when I tried to email the above concerns, the reply I received was simply "I am sorry you are confused. Your total is $$, if you don't want the top please send back or we'll have to charge you for it." Totally blew off all my concerns. No explanation for the mysterious disappearance of the policy in question from their website. To me this kind of behavior is incredibly dishonest and makes me want to stay very, very far away from a company that practices in this way.


Grrr I don't like that company.  Sketchy sketchy. Sorry you had that experience I hope some people actually had positive experiences with them it seems like many did not.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 5, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Just had to another BJB horror story to add to the list. I was super excited to use the code and generally had a good experience with the clothes I received. but like others my problems began when it came time to using the $40 code. I called and spoke with Jessy, who adamantly insisted that the $20 "styling fee" is not credited toward purchases. I was certain I had seen differently on their website, but didn't have any proof at the time of my phone call so I just ended the convo because she wasn't taking my concern seriously and I obviously wasn't getting anywhere with her. Later when I looked at the website, there was oddly no mention of the $20 fee being credited toward purchases, but when I looked up a cached version of the site from 10/22 (the day before I ordered), it clearly states "If you purchase an item from your box we will apply the $20 to your sale as a credit". So in between 10/22 and now they deleted that from the website and are now claiming that it's not their policy! On top of that, when I tried to email the above concerns, the reply I received was simply "I am sorry you are confused. Your total is $$, if you don't want the top please send back or we'll have to charge you for it." Totally blew off all my concerns. No explanation for the mysterious disappearance of the policy in question from their website. To me this kind of behavior is incredibly dishonest and makes me want to stay very, very far away from a company that practices in this way.


Wow, you're right. Here's a screenshot:





I can't believe they made it sound like it was your fault.


----------



## hellopengy (Nov 7, 2014)

I sent a follow up email asking for clarification of their policy change and received no response. Then I sent another email asking how to process a return, since if rather not purchase for a company that treats customers this way. Again, no response. I am going to try calling today - so frustrating!


----------

